# knitting tea party 4 december '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 December  15

The third of December was my oldest sister Mary Wilbertas (aka willie) birthday  I think she would have been 83/4  she was close to ten years older than me. We were not real close  unfortunately. She had seven children  three of which have also died within the last ten or so years. Wilberta passed away while I still lived in Seattle so it has been at least twelve years. Hardly seems that long ago. She had copd/emphysema also. She died in the hospital. Have no idea where the other children are  I did not seem them all that much as they lived in Indianapolis most of their lives. I just did not go down.

I will enjoy the holidays  mainly I will enjoy watching the children  I am always glad when the first of the year rolls around. No scroogy bah humbug  just glad when it is over.

Heidi and family put their tree up last evening  looks very nice. She had read on Pinterest about doing your artificial tree layer by layer and running your lights clear to the back of the stem  which is what she did. She had to go buy more lights  think she said there were 1500 lights on the tree this year. It really looks nice with the lights deep in the tree. Its been many years since I have decorated a tree. I have a really neat six foot  very narrow  tree in the attic  I decorated it once  think it was march before I got it down. That was the last time. I will enjoy Heidis.

I love the following recipe  not because it uses nutella (dare I say I really dont care for  way too sweet) but because of the unusual way it is used. I dont know  I just might like them this way. As a side note this recipe is from thepioneerwomancooks  you might have noticed her on television  long red hair  middle aged +/- - she cooks for the family and they sit down and eat  for the life of me I cant remember what she is advertising.

Nutella Wontons by Ree

24 Servings

Ingredients

24 whole Wonton Wrappers
1 jar Nutella
Vegetable Or Peanut Oil For Frying
Powdered Sugar, For Dusting

Instructions

***Note: Be careful when frying with hot oil! Place the pan on the back burner of the stove if you have kids in the house.

1. In a separate bowl, mix together the egg and water.

One at a time assemble the wontons:

1. use a knife to smear approximately 1/2 teaspoon Nutella on corner of a wonton wrapper, leaving a little bit of space from the corner.

2. Use your finger to paint the egg wash all around the edges of the wrapper.

3. Roll the wrapper on a diagonal, starting with the Nutella corner and stopping when a little more than half the wrapper is rolled and the Nutella mixture is inside.

4. Fold the two ends and use the egg wash to stick them together. Allow the remaining pointed end to naturally tuck backward. (The wontons should resemble tortellini.)

5. As you work, place the assembled wontons under plastic wrap or a light towel to keep them from drying.

6. Heat 2-3 inches of oil in a large saucepan or medium skillet to just under 350 degrees (you dont want the oil too hot or it will burn the wontons! Experiment with a spare sheet of wonton wrappers to check.

7. About 4 to 5 at a time fry the wontons for about 45 seconds to 1 minute, flipping carefully midway through to make sure they brown evenly.

8. Remove them when golden.

9. Drain on a paper towel and dust generously with powdered sugar for serving. (Wait 3 to 4 minutes at least before eating since the Nutella will be hot.)

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/nutella-wontons

Last week I gave you a recipe for fudge using Velveeta cheese  wonder what Gwen will think of this weeks fudge recipe.

Pumpkin Pie Fudge Recipe by Mindi

Ingredients

3 cups Sugar
6 oz (1/2 of a "regular can") Evaporated Milk
⅓ cup Corn Syrup
8 Tbsp (1 stick) Butter
½ cup Pumpkin Puree
1 tsp Pumpkin Pie Spice

Instructions

1.	Mix pumpkin, spice, sugar, corn syrup and evaporated milk in large pan and cook over medium heat.

2.	Sir occasionally.

3.	Mixture will begin boiling. If it boils too close to top reduce heat slightly.

4.	Continue cooking until mixture reaches soft ball stage (235-245 degrees). You can either use a candy thermometer or you can test for this by putting a few drops of the syrup in cold water. If it forms a ball in the water, but flattens once removed from the water - it is at the soft ball stage..

5.	Remove from heat.

6.	Unwrap the end of the stick of butter and use the butter to grease inside of glass 8"x8" baking dish.

7.	Add remainder of the butter to the fudge mixture and stir until the butter is melted and the mixture start to lose its sheen.

8.	Pour mixture in to buttered baking dish and allow to cool.

9.	Cut in to squares

http://momsneedtoknow.com/pumpkin-pie-fudge-recipe

I think pasta should be one of the four food groups  I love pasta any way you want to fix it. This could be my new favorite way to fix it.

Butternut Squash Pasta with Bacon and Sage Brown Butter by Alana Chernila

The browned butter and roasted vegetables make this special, but roasting everything in the oven at once makes it easy to prepare.

Ingredients

1 small butternut squash, (1 to 1 1/2 pounds) seeded, peeled, and cut into 1-inch cubes
1 medium onion, cut into 1/2-inch wedges
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more for the pasta water
4 ounces sliced bacon
1 pound store-bought bowtie pasta or 1 1/4 pounds homemade
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, cut into chunks
10 fresh sage leaves
1/2 cup finely grated Parmesan cheese
Freshly ground pepper

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 425°F. In a large bowl, toss the squash and onion with the olive oil and salt. Spread on a parchment-lined baking sheet and roast in the upper half of the oven until the squash is tender and the onions are golden, 30 to 35 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, lay the bacon on another baking sheet. Bake until crispy, about 18 minutes. Transfer to a paper-towel-lined plate.

3. While the bacon and vegetables cook, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and cook the pasta until tender, 7 to 10 minutes for dried, or 2 minutes for fresh. Reserve 1 cup of the pasta water, drain and rinse the pasta, and transfer it to a large serving bowl.

4. Melt the butter in a small saucepan over medium heat. Stir constantly, keeping a close eye on the color of the butter. When the foam subsides and the butter turns slightly brown, add the sage leaves. Remove from heat and as soon as the sage leaves start to curl, transfer them to the plate with the bacon.

5. Add the squash and onions to the pasta, then pour the butter over the bowl, tossing to coat the pasta and vegetables. Crumble the bacon over the pasta and top with the crispy sage leaves and the cheese. Pour enough pasta water over the cheese to create a light sauce. Finish with a bit more salt and lots of freshly ground pepper.

Serves 4, with leftovers

http://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/butternut-squash-pasta-with-bacon-and-sage-brown-butter

or you might enjoy your pasta with vegetables  like this.

Warm Winter Dinner: Pasta with Make-Ahead Roasted Vegetables

Quick-Roasted Winter Vegetables

Choose one pound of vegetables from this list, mixing and matching as you like, then proceed with the recipe.

1 pound beets (about 3 medium), ends trimmed, sliced 3/16-inch thick
1 pound carrots (about 5 large), peeled, ends trimmed, sliced on a sharp diagonal 3/16-inch thick
1 pound celery root, peeled, ends trimmed, halved, sliced 1/4-inch thick
1 pound red onions (about 3 small), peeled, ends trimmed, sliced 1/4 to 3/8-inch thick
1 pound parsnips (about 4 large), ends trimmed, peeled, sliced on a sharp diagonal 3/16-inch thick
1 pound red potatoes (3 to 4 small), scrubbed, sliced 3/16-inch thick
1 pound sweet potatoes (2 medium), scrubbed, sliced 1/4-inch thick
1 pound turnips (about 3 small), scrubbed, ends trimmed, sliced 1/8- to 3/16-inch thick
1 pound acorn or delicata squash (2 to 3 small), ends trimmed, cut horizontally into 1/2-inch rings (trim away seeds by running a paring knife around the inside of the rings)
2 tablespoons vegetable or olive oil
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt; more to taste
1 tablespoon fresh thyme, oregano, or sage (roughly chopped) or rosemary (finely chopped)
Spritz of lemon juice

Directions

1. Heat the oven to 450 degrees F.

2. Combine one pound of prepared vegetables with the oil, salt, and herbs in a bowl. Toss to coat thoroughly.

3. Arrange the vegetables in a single layer without crowding on a large parchment- or foil-lined rimmed baking sheet.

4. Spritz lightly with lemon juice

5. Roast until soft on the inside (test with the tip of a knife or a wooden skewer) and browned on the outside (check the bottoms), 18 to 22 minutes. If you like, flip the vegetables halfway through cooking. 5.

6. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.recipe.com/blogs/cooking/warm-winter-dinner-pasta-with-make-ahead-roasted-vegetables

TO CONTINUE: (from recipe above)

1. make big pot of pasta  I think spaghetti or linguine

2. While the pasta cooks, gently warm the veggies in the microwave (1 to 2 minutes is plenty and will depend on your microwave).

3. put a half cup of crumbled goat cheese in the bottom of a big mixing bowl, added a few spoonfuls of the pastas cooking water, and whisked it all together with the juice of one lemon, plenty of kosher salt, and freshly ground black pepper.

4. When the pasta was done, toss it in the cheese mixture until it is all coated evenly, then stir in the veggies.

5. Enjoy the leftovers (if any) a few days - dice chicken on top for added protein  or you might add a runny fried egg instead.

We are definitely well into soup weather  I actually think soup is good all year around but I do agree  when the cold wind is blowing soup sounds extra good.

Bean Soup

You think you've been there, done that. But you haven't until you've tried this ultimate bean medley. Prepared with a host of vegetables, it's the perfect way to light your fibre. You'll love every spoonful.

Ingredients

2 cups red potatoes, diced 
2 cups green beans, frozen 
30 oz. black beans, canned drained 
29 oz. stewed tomatoes or Ro-Tel for a spicier soup 
28 oz. vegetable broth 
15 1/4 oz. corn, canned drained 
15 oz. garbanzo beans, canned drained 
1 cup salsa

Directions

1.	In a 6-quart crock-pot combine potatoes and frozen green beans; add black beans, undrained tomatoes, broth, corn, garbanzo beans and salsa. Cover and cook on low heat setting for 9 to 11 hours or on high for 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 hours.

2.	Serve with warmed tortillas or tortilla chips.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/bean_soup.php

King Ranch Chicken Soup

Yield: 6-8 servings

For the soup:

2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 stalk of celery, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 chicken boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite sized cubes
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 tsp. cumin
½ tsp. salt
¼ tsp. pepper
1 can (15 oz.) crushed tomatoes, undrained
1 carton (32 oz.) chicken broth
1 can (4.5 oz.) chopped green chilies
A few shakes of Tabasco (more if you like it hotter)
2 cups half and half
2 cups (8 oz.) Velveeta cheese, cut into small cubes
4 oz. cream cheese, cubed and at room temperature

Topping  Avocado and Tomato Salsa:

½ avocado  cubed
1 large Roma tomato  chopped
¼ cup red onion, chopped
2 tbsp. lime juice

Additional ingredient for serving:

Crispy tortilla strips

Directions:

1. Combine the topping ingredients in a small bowl and refrigerate until serving time.

2. Heat oil in a soup pot over medium-high heat. Add the onion, celery and garlic. Cook until the vegetables begin to soften.

3. Add the chicken and sprinkle with chili powder, cumin, salt and pepper. Cook and stir until the chicken begins to brown and is no longer pink.

4. Add the tomatoes, chicken broth green chilies and Tabasco. Stir. Bring to a boil, then cover and reduce heat to medium-low and let simmer for 15-20 minutes.

5. Add the half and half and Velveeta. Cook and stir until the cheese melts.

6. Add the cream cheese and continue to cook and stir until the cream cheese melts and is fully incorporated.

7. To serve, ladle soup into bowls. Top with crispy tortilla strips and a spoon (or two) of the Avocado and Tomato Salsa!

http://memoriesbythemile.com/2013/08/19/guest-post-from-jamie-love-bakes-good-cakes/

Hearty Mushroom Beef Barley Soup

10 servings, 1 cup (250 mL) each

What You Need

8 slices bacon, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 lb. (450 g) mixed mushrooms (button, cremini, shiitake), sliced 
1/4 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing 
1/4 cup Bull's-Eye Bold Original Barbecue Sauce 
1/2 lb. (225 g) boneless beef chuck steak, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 carrots, chopped 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
4 cups water 
3 cans (10 fl oz/284 mL each) 25%-less-sodium beef broth 
3/4 cup barley, uncooked

Make It

1. Cook and stir bacon in Dutch oven or stockpot on medium heat until crisp. Remove bacon from pan with slotted spoon; drain on paper towels. Discard all but 2 Tbsp. drippings from pan.

2. Add mushrooms to drippings in pan; cook on medium-high heat 5 min. or until mushrooms start to release their liquid. Simmer on low heat 15 min. or until mushrooms are golden brown and all liquid is cooked off.

3. Add dressing, barbecue sauce, beef, onions and carrots; cook and stir 5 min. or until onions are crisp-tender, adding garlic for the last minute.

4. Stir in water, broth, barley and bacon. Bring to boil; cover. Simmer on low heat 50 min. or until barley is tender.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/hearty-mushroom-beef-barley-soup

I ran across this recipe and thought some of you might enjoy it.

Gluten Free Stuffing

Ingredients

1 Loaf Gluten Free Bread
1/2 of an Onion
4 Cloves of Garlic
1 Celery Stock
3/4 Cup Turkey or Chicken Stock
1 Tbsp Basil
1/2 Tsp Salt (If using store bought stock you may not need to add any salt)
1/2 Tsp Pepper

Directions

1. Cut up the loaf of bread into 1/2 inch pieces, then place into a large mixing bowl.

2. Mince the onion, garlic and celery, and then add to the bowl. Add the stock along with the basil and salt and pepper.

3. Mix until well combined.

4. Use the gluten free stuffing to stuff your turkey or chicken or Place the stuffing into a large lightly greased or parchment paper lined baking dish or onto a cookie sheet. Bake in the oven @ 350 F for 45-50 minutes, stirring a few times throughout.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Gluten-Free-Stuffing

I thought this would make a new and interesting side dish for a holiday meal or any meal for that matter.

Harissa Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpeas

Ingredients

1 (15 ounce) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1 cauliflower head, cut into bite sized florets
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. cumin seeds
1  2 tablespoons harissa
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh mint, roughly chopped
1/2 cup coconut milk (I recommend the full fat version)
1/8 tsp. ground cumin
1/8 tsp. ground coriander
Pinch of salt

Instructions

1. Pre-heat your oven to 400 degrees. On a large rimmed baking sheet toss the cauliflower and chickpeas with the olive oil, salt, pepper and cumin seeds. Roast for about 20 minutes, stirring halfway through. Remove from the oven. Add the harissa and toss gently until everything is evenly coated. Start with 1 tablespoon of the harissa, adding more for your taste preferences (I used almost 2 tablespoons). Set aside.

2. In a small bowl whisk together all of the ingredients for the coconut sauce.

3. To serve, drizzle the coconut sauce over the warm harissa-coated cauliflower and chickpeas. Sprinkle with the fresh mint. Serve immediately.

4. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for 2-3 days.

Notes: For the sauce, you could use plain yogurt in place of the coconut milk.

http://www.floatingkitchen.net/harissa-roasted-cauliflower-and-chickpeas-with-coconut-sauce/

I love pineapple  fresh or canned. I would love to be in Hawaii and try pineapple fresh off the farm just to see how much better it would taste. When Heidi and Gary were in Hawaii for their tenth anniversary they ate lots of pineapple.

Pineapple Lush Dip

26 servings, 2 Tbsp. each

Three pantry ingredients, two simple steps, one amazing dip. Give yourself a break on party day and make it ahead of time!

What You Need

1 pkg. (3.4 oz.) JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding 
1 can (20 oz.) DOLE Crushed Pineapple in Juice, undrained 
1 cup thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping

Make It

1. Add dry pudding mix to pineapple in medium bowl; whisk 2 min.

2. Stir in COOL WHIP.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/pineapple-lush-dip

Pineapple and Cherry Nut Mini Loaves

30 servings or 5 loaves, 6 servings each

What You Need

1 cup drained maraschino cherries, halved, divided 
1 can (20 oz.) DOLE Crushed Pineapple, in juice, undrained 
1 pkg. (2-layer size) yellow cake mix 
1 pkg. (3.4 oz.) JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding 
4 eggs 
1/4 cup oil 
1/2 cup chopped PLANTERS Pecans 
2 oz. PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
1 Tbsp. milk 
1/2 cup powdered sugar 
10 fresh mint leaves

Make It

1. Heat oven to 350ºF.

2. Reserve 5 cherry halves.

3. Drain pineapple, reserving juice. Add enough water to reserved juice to measure 1 cup.

4. Beat cake mix, dry pudding mix, eggs, oil and juice in large bowl with mixer until blended.

5. Add pineapple, remaining cherries and nuts; mix just until blended.

6. Pour into 5 foil mini loaf pans sprayed with cooking spray.

7. Bake 40 min. or until toothpick inserted in centers comes out clean. Cool completely.

8. Beat cream cheese, milk and powdered sugar in small bowl with mixer until blended; drizzle over loaves. Garnish with mint and reserved cherry halves.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/pineapple-cherry-nut-mini-loaves

Pineapple Upside Down Cheesecake

16 servings

Two classic dessertspineapple upside-down cake and cheesecakecombine to make the ultimate sweet treat.

What You Need

2 Tbsp. brown sugar 
5 Tbsp. butter, melted, divided 
2 cans (8 oz. each) pineapple slices in juice, well drained 
7 maraschino cherries, well drained, stemmed 
1 cup graham cracker crumbs 
3/4 cup plus 3 Tbsp. granulated sugar, divided 
3 pkg. (8 oz. each) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
3/4 cup BREAKSTONE'S or KNUDSEN Sour Cream 
2 tsp. vanilla 
3 eggs

Make It

1. Heat oven to 325ºF.

2. Mix brown sugar and 2 Tbsp. butter in 9-inch round pan; spread to evenly cover bottom of pan. Top with pineapple slices, cutting if necessary to make even layer. Place cherries in centers of pineapple slices.

3. Mix graham crumbs, 3 Tbsp. granulated sugar and remaining butter until blended. Press gently into tops of pineapple slices.

4. Beat cream cheese and remaining granulated sugar with mixer until blended. Add sour cream and vanilla; mix well. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating on low speed after each just until blended; pour over pineapple.

5. Bake 55 min. to 1 hour or until center is almost set. Run knife around rim of pan to loosen cake; cool 40 min. Invert cheesecake onto plate; remove pan. Refrigerate cheesecake 3 hours.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/pineapple-upside-down-cheesecake

I never hear of anyone fixing lamb  I dont think Americans as a whole eat a lot of lamb  maybe we just dont know how to fix it. Or you could be like Heidi who says oh the poor little lamb  I could never eat a baby lamb.

Marinated Lamb Chops

4 servings (serving size: 2 lamb chops)

Ingredients

1/4 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro 
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley 
2 tablespoons minced onion 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
3/4 teaspoon smoked paprika 
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
8 (4-ounce) lamb loin chops, trimmed 
Cooking spray 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Preparation

1. Combine first 8 ingredients in a large zip-top plastic bag. Add lamb; seal and marinate in refrigerator 8 hours or overnight.

2. Preheat oven to 450°.

3. Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Coat pan with cooking spray.

4. Remove lamb from bag, and discard marinade.

5. Sprinkle both sides of lamb evenly with salt and black pepper.

6. Add half of lamb to skillet, and sauté for 2 minutes or until browned.

7. Transfer lamb, browned side up, to a broiler pan coated with cooking spray.

8. Repeat procedure with remaining lamb.

9. Bake lamb at 450° for 6 minutes or until desired degree of doneness.

Nutritional Information: Calories 246 - Fat 12.9 g - Satfat 3.8 g - Monofat 6.5 g - Polyfat 1 g - Protein 28.9 g - Carbohydrate 2 g - Fiber 0.4 g - Cholesterol 90 mg - Iron 2.1 mg - Sodium 230 mg - Calcium 27 mg

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/marinated-lamb-chops

Roast Lamb with Rosemary and Garlic

This lamb roast is seasoned with just a simple rub of rosemary and garlic; sprinkle the lamb with coarse salt after removing from the oven to really accent the flavors.

8 servings (serving size: 3 ounces)

Ingredients

1 (3-pound) rolled boned leg of lamb, trimmed 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 teaspoon kosher or sea salt

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 450°.

2. Secure roast at 1-inch intervals with heavy string.

3. Rub surface of roast with rosemary and garlic.

4. Place roast on the rack of a broiler pan or roasting pan; insert a meat thermometer into thickest portion of roast.

5. Bake at 450° for 1 hour and 15 minutes or until thermometer registers 140° (medium-rare) to 155° (medium).

6. Sprinkle with salt.

7. Place roast on a cutting board; cover loosely with foil. Let stand 10 minutes. (Temperature of roast will increase 5° upon standing.) Remove string before slicing.

Nutritional Information: Calories 165 - Caloriesfromfat 36 % - Fat 6.6 g - Satfat 2.4 g - Monofat 2.9 g - Polyfat 0.4 g - Protein 24.2 g - Carbohydrate 0.5 g - Fiber 0.0 g -Cholesterol 76 mg - Iron 1.9 mg - Sodium 293 mg - Calcium 12 mg

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/roast-lamb-with-rosemary-garlic

Healthy Baked Sweet Potato Fries

Did you know that the sweet potato is one of the 10 most healthiest foods? It's true! Sweet Potatoes are a complex carbohydrate loaded with fiber, beta carotene, vitamins A, B, C, potassium, the list goes on, but I think you get the picture...

Ingredients

2 sweet potatoes, sliced into 1/2" thick wedges
1 tablespoon olive oil
kosher salt to taste
freshly ground black pepper to taste
garlic powder to taste

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with foil. Reynolds Wrap non-stick foil works great! If you are using regular foil be sure to spray it well with cooking spray.

2. Place sweet potato wedges in a bowl and add 1 tablespoon olive oil (more or less as needed to coat the fries), 1-2 teaspoons salt to taste, 1/2 - 1 teaspoon fresh black pepper to taste, and 1-2 teaspoons garlic powder to taste. Because sweet potatoes vary in size, the amount of seasoning you use will vary. Use more or less as needed. The more you make this recipe the easier it will be to 'guess' what is right for you. Toss the potatoes to coat them evenly with oil and seasonings and place them on the prepared baking sheet.

3. Be sure the sweet potato wedges are in one layer and there is space around each wedge. Leaving space around each potato wedge is important for getting them a little crispy. If they are crowded they will steam and be soggy.

4. Bake the sweet potato fries for about 15 minutes and then turn each fry over and bake another 10-15 minutes. Watch them carefully so they don't burn. Keep in mind the cook time will vary depending on the size of your fries. If they are thick like steak fries you will need to cook them longer. If they are thin you will want to shorten the cook time.

Yield: about 4 servings

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Healthy-Baked-Sweet-Potato-Fries

Herbed Potato Chips

Tyler Florence fries fresh herbs in hot oil until crispy, infusing it with great flavor before he adds the potatoes.

INGREDIENTS

3 large baking potatoes, scrubbed and patted dry 
Grapeseed oil, for frying 
4 sage sprigs 
3 rosemary sprigs 
3 thyme sprigs 
2 parsley sprigs 
Kosher salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Using a mandoline, very thinly slice the potatoes crosswise into a large bowl. Cover with cold water and swish to rinse off  the starch; drain. Repeat the rinsing until the water is clear. Transfer the potato slices  to a paper towellined baking sheet and pat thoroughly dry. 

2. In a large pot, heat 3 inches of oil to 360°. Add the sage, rosemary, thyme and parsley sprigs to the hot oil and fry, stirring, until crisp, 1 to 2 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the herbs to paper towels to drain.

3. Working in small batches, fry the potato slices at 350°, stirring occasionally, until golden, 3 to 5 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the potato chips to paper towels to drain. Generously sprinkle the chips and herbs with salt and serve.

MAKE AHEAD: The chips and herbs can be made early in the day and stored uncovered at room temperature.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/herbed-potato-chips

Wild Rice-Stuffed Squash

Servings: 6

Ingredients

1 14-ounce can reduced-sodium chicken broth or vegetable broth or water
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme, crushed
1/3 cup wild rice, rinsed
1/2 cup chopped leeks
1/3 cup long grain rice
3 small winter squash (such as acorn, Sweet Dumpling, or Golden Nugget), each about 3 1/2 to 4 inches in diameter
1/4 cup dried cranberries or dried currants
1/4 cup golden raisins
3 tablespoons margarine or butter, melted
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
6 6  8 inches rosemary twigs (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped sage leaves, plus whole leaves for garnish

Directions

1. Wash squash and cut lengthwise into halves. With a teaspoon, remove seeds.

2. Place cut sides down, in a shallow baking pan. Bake in a 350 degree F oven for 30 minutes. Turn cut sides up. Cover pan with foil and bake about 20 minutes more or until tender. Remove from oven.

3. Meanwhile, in a heavy medium saucepan bring the broth and thyme to a boil. Add the wild rice. Reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

4. Add the leeks and long grain rice. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes more or until rice is tender. Let stand, covered, for 5 minutes. Drain excess liquid, if necessary.

5. Combine rice mixture with dried cranberries or currants, and raisins. Stir in melted margarine or butter, salt, and pepper.

6. Mound warm stuffing into each half. Garnish with chopped sage leaves. Plate with rosemary and sage leaves, if desired.

http://www.recipe.com/blogs/cooking/side-dish-delight-wild-rice-stuffed-squash

Creamy Chicken and Mushroom Skillet

Ingredients

8 boneless skinless chicken thighs
½ cup flour seasoned with salt and pepper
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound sliced mushrooms (I used cremini but any will do)
1 large clove garlic, chopped
1½ cups white wine or chicken broth (I used wine...of course!)
1 heaping tablespoon chopped fresh thyme (or 2 teaspoons dry)
½ cup Asiago cheese (or other hard cheese like Parmesean)
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
½ cup cream

Instructions

1. In a large skillet, melt butter and olive oil on medium high heat.

2. Dredge chicken in seasoned flour and cook in butter/olive oil mixture until golden brown. About 5 minutes on each side. Remove from pan and set aside.

3. Reduce heat to medium add mushrooms and garlic to pan. Saute for a few minutes until mushrooms are slightly limp.

4. Add white wine and thyme - scraping up all the bits in the bottom of the pan.

5. Add chicken back to pan and simmer for about 15-20 minutes.

6. Remove chicken from pan (yes, one more time!).

7. Add cream, asiago, Dijon and salt and pepper to taste.

8. Add chicken back to pan to reheat and serve!

Based on the award winning recipe by The Midnight Baker called Mushroom Asiago Chicken.

http://laughingspatula.com/creamy-chicken-and-mushroom-skillet/

Roasted Lemon Chicken with Potatoes and Rosemary

#Paleo and #Whole30 Compliant

Ingredients

8-10 pieces of your favorite cut of chicken - skin on
1 lb. baby red potatoes
½ onion - cut in large pieces
2 lemons, 1 sliced and 1 juiced
⅓ cup olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 Tablespoon fresh Rosemary plus sprigs for garnish
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon fresh ground pepper

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

2. Spray a glass 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish with cooking spray. Arrange chicken pieces (skin side up), potatoes, sliced onion and lemon slices evenly in pan.

3. In a small bowl, whisk together lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, rosemary, crushed red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. Pour mixture all over chicken and potatoes. Sprinkle all over generously with additional salt and pepper.

4. Bake uncovered for about 1 hour, or until chicken and potatoes are fully cooked.

http://laughingspatula.com/roasted-lemon-chicken-with-potatoes-and-rosemary/

even though it is cold outside  just for fun

LAYERED MEXICAN SALAD BY JAMIE GELLER

Make this beautiful layered Mexican salad in minutes with the help of Sabra's guacamole and salsa. Use a clear glass bowl for the best effect.

8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2 CUPS SABRA CHUNKY PICO DE GALLO SALSA
2 CUPS SHREDDED ROMAINE OR ICEBERG LETTUCE
3 CUP SABRA CLASSIC OR SPICY GUACAMOLE
1 (15.5-OUNCE) CAN BLACK BEANS, DRAINED AND RINSED
4 GREEN ONIONS, CHOPPED

PREPARATION

1. POUR SALSA IN A LARGE GLASS BOWL IN AN EVEN LAYER. TOP WITH SHREDDED LETTUCE, THEN GUACAMOLE FOLLOWED BY THE BEANS EACH IN THEIR OWN LAYER. GARNISH WITH GREEN ONION.

2. COVER BOWL WITH PLASTIC WRAP AND REFRIGERATE FOR 20 MINUTES OR UP TO 2 HOURS. CAN BE SERVED CHILLED OR AT ROOM TEMPERATURE.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/layered-mexican-salad/

The sun is so bright out today I almost needed sunglasses to traverse the backyard to Heidis this morning  and yes  it was close to noon  but then she had just gotten back from Katies. The dog yard is almost 50°. It is so warm coming through the windows that the heat is not running. Yeah I love when the sun heats my house.

Alexiss roommate is coming to our house for the Christmas vacation starting on the 22nd. We are going to be hard pressed to have snow on the ground for her at this rate. We did have snow several weeks ago though. I dont know if she has ever seen snow or not. I will have to ask her when I see her. I have not met her yet.

Heidi has caught the cold that began with Bentley  she was saying today she wasnt sure which was worse  the cold or the runny nose  I told her it was a toss up to being stuffed up like I was. We decided neither was a desirable state.

I know we usually dont think of salad during the winter months but I think you will agree that these would taste really good during these cold winter months.

Winter Green Salad

4 servings

Ingredients

Salad:

4 collard leaves, trimmed and finely chopped 
1/3 bunch kale, trimmed and chopped 
1 head romaine lettuce, chopped 
1/4 small head red cabbage, chopped 
1 Bosc pear, cubed 
1/2 Bermuda onion, finely diced 
1/2 orange bell pepper, diced 
1/2 Florida avocado - peeled, pitted, and diced
1/2 carrot, grated 
5 cherry tomatoes, halved 
7 walnut halves, crushed 
2 tablespoons raisins, or to taste

Dressing:

6 tablespoons olive oil 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
1 tablespoon wildflower honey 
1 tablespoon oregano, crushed 
1 1/2 teaspoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon crushed black peppercorns

Directions

1. Mix collard greens, kale, romaine, cabbage, pear, onion, orange bell pepper, avocado, carrot, tomatoes, walnuts, and raisins together in a large bowl.

2. Combine olive oil, vinegar, honey, oregano, chili powder, mustard, garlic, salt, and black pepper in a glass jar with a lid. Cover jar with lid and shake vigorously until dressing is well mixed. Pour dressing over salad; toss to coat.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/230766/winter-green-salad

Roasted Beet and Kale Salad

6 servings

Ingredients

3 large beets 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
salt and ground black pepper to taste 
1 bunch fresh kale, cut into bite-size pieces 
1/2 cup chopped cashews 
1/4 cup dried cherries 
2 tablespoons golden raisins 
1/2 cup apple cider
1/2 lemon, juiced 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons olive oil, or more to taste

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.

2. Trim roots and stems from beets. Coat beets with 1 tablespoon olive oil and sprinkle with salt and black pepper. Place beets onto prepared baking sheet.

3. Roast beets for 30 minutes; turn beets over and continue roasting until tender, 30 minutes to 1 hour more. Let beets cool.

4. Peel skins from beets and cut into 1-inch cubes. Toss cooked beets with kale, cashews, dried cherries, and golden raisins in a large salad bowl.

5. Whisk apple cider, lemon juice, Dijon mustard, garlic, and cider vinegar in a bowl.

6. Slowly drizzle 2 tablespoons olive oil into apple cider mixture, whisking constantly, until dressing is combined.

7. Pour dressing over salad and toss to coat. Refrigerate at least 1 hour for flavors to blend before serving.

Cook's Note: You can add chevre (goat) cheese right before serving if you would like to add a creamy texture. This salad is even great the next day as kale holds its firmness quite well!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232590/roasted-beet-and-kale-salad

Kale, Swiss Chard, Chicken, and Feta Salad

4 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup cider vinegar 
2 teaspoons honey 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano (optional) 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1 bunch kale, torn into bite-sized pieces 
1 bunch Swiss chard, torn into bite-sized pieces 
1 pound grilled skinless, boneless chicken breast, sliced
1 (6 ounce) container crumbled feta cheese, or more to taste 
1/3 cup 
1/3 cup chopped, toasted walnuts

Directions

1. Whisk the vinegar, honey, salt, pepper, and oregano in a bowl until the honey has dissolved.

2. Whisk in the olive oil until evenly blended.

3. Place the kale, Swiss chard, chicken, feta cheese, raisins, and walnuts into a bowl. Toss with the dressing to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/214080/kale-swiss-chard-chicken-and-feta-salad

Arugula Salad with Cannellini Beans

Recipe by: Kim's Cooking Now!

"This is a quick and delicious warm salad that can be either a light lunch, or a side dish to a nice steak or pork chop dinner."

4 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes
3 tablespoons white wine 
1 teaspoon dried sage 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 (15 ounce) can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil 
salt and pepper to taste 
3 cups arugula 
1/4 cup shaved Parmesan cheese (optional)

Directions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat; cook the garlic in the hot oil about 1 minute.

2. Add the tomatoes, wine, sage, and thyme; increase the heat to medium-high and simmer 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Stir in the cannellini beans and basil. Season with salt and pepper. Continue cooking until beans are heated through, 3 to 4 minutes.

4 Arrange the arugula on a serving platter.

5. Spoon the bean mixture over the arugula.

6. Top with the shaved Parmesan cheese if desired.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/190797/arugula-salad-with-cannellini-beans

Roasted Yam and Kale Salad

6 servings

Ingredients

2 jewel yams, cut into 1-inch cubes 
2 tablespoons olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, sliced 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 bunch kale, torn into bite-sized pieces 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme

Directions

1. Preheat an oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Toss the yams with 2 tablespoons of olive oil in a bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and arrange evenly onto a baking sheet.

2. Bake in the preheated oven until the yams are tender, 20 to 25 minutes. Cool to room temperature in the refrigerator.

3. Meanwhile, heat the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Cook and stir the onion and garlic until the onion has caramelized to a golden brown, about 15 minutes.

4. Stir in the kale, cooking until wilted and tender. Transfer the kale mixture to a bowl, and cool to room temperature in the refrigerator.

5. Once all the ingredients have cooled, combine the yams, kale, red wine vinegar, and fresh thyme in a bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and gently stir to combine.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/217266/roasted-yam-and-kale-salad

Kale Cranberry Pepita Salad

4 servings

Ingredients

1 teaspoon olive oil 
1 bunch kale, stemmed and torn into pieces 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 cup water, or as needed

Dressing:

1/2 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1/2 cup orange juice
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 teaspoon dried minced onion 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
salt and ground black pepper to taste 
1/3 cup dried cranberries 
1/4 cup pepitas (pumpkin seeds) 
1/4 cup slivered almonds

Directions

1. Heat 1 teaspoon olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Saute kale and garlic in hot oil until fragrant and kale is bright green, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add water to skillet; cook and stir until kale wilts, about 5 minutes more. Drain.

4. Whisk 1/2 cup olive oil, vinegar, orange juice, soy sauce, onion, ginger, salt, and pepper together in a large bowl.

5. Add kale mixture to bowl and toss until kale is evenly coated.

6. Sprinkle cranberries, pepitas, and almonds over the top.

7. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour, or overnight.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/235789/kale-cranberry-pepita-salad

The Easiest Way To Make Salad Dressing, Ever 

Why buy salad dressing when making it yourself literally takes about the same time as picking one out from the supermarket shelf? Seriously, you may never buy a vinaigrette again.

An easy vinaigrette is all about ratio! A 3:1 ratio of oil to vinegar (or other acidic liquid) is pretty standard. The good news? You can change it to suit your taste.

What You Need

Lets say youre making 1 cup of a basic vinaigrette. Heres what you need:

3/4 cup (or 3 parts) of oil (any basic vegetable oil will work)
1/4 cup (or 1 part) vinegar (balsamic, red or white wine vinegar)
1 teaspoon dijon mustard (helps keep the dressing emulsified)
Salt and pepper to taste
1 clove garlic, crushed or pressed
Dried Seasonings (I use Italian Seasoning)

Assembly

1. Add the vinegar and oil. Its totally ok to eyeball the amounts. Thats why this is so easyyou dont have to measure! Then add the mustard, the crushed/pressed garlic, and the seasonings.

The Fun Part

Load up that jar with and shake away!

Whats shaking here is Chef Johns Orange Vinaigrette.

Flavor Combos

Theres a whole world beyond basic oil and vinegar, and the only limit is your imagination.

Give your salads a new spin with these ideas:

1. 3 parts olive oil, 1 part lime juice, fresh cilantro

2. 2 parts vegetable oil, 1 part sesame oil, 1 part rice vinegar, crushed garlic and spash of soy sauce

3. 3 parts olive oil (extra virgin, if you wish), 1 part Champagne vinegar, fresh tarragon

4. 3 parts olive oil, 1 part balsamic vinegar, crushed garlic, fresh basil

http://dish.allrecipes.com/easiest-salad-dressing

if you are ever going to serve these be sure and keep me away from them for I will eat them all. I would like a HUGE plate of these in front of me while I watch television  and replacements in the fridge.

Healthy Vegetable Holiday Appetizers

Cucumber Rounds

Ingrediens

Cucumbers

whipped herb and garlic cream cheese (**whipped cream cheese is a bit softer than spreadable cream cheese and is easier to pipe than soft cream cheese. If you can't find whipped, just add a few teaspoons of milk to spreadable cream cheese, which will make it easier to pipe)

red pepper. for garnish

parsley

Directions

1. Wash cucumbers. Using a potato peeler peel strips from one end to the other, leaving a strip of peel on and then a strip off. See photo.

2. Slice cucumber into 1 1/2" slices.

3. Using a very small spoon, scoop out the seeds from each round, making a little bowl. (don't scoop all the way through)

4. Fill a piping bag with cream cheese and pipe into the little cucumber cups.

5. Top with small pieces of red pepper. Place on serving tray and add parsley for garnish. 
These can be made earlier in the day, covered with plastic wrap and refrigerated.

Caprice Skewers with Reduced Balsamic

Ingredients

package of 6" bamboo or other wooden skewers
cherry tomatoes, cut in half
long English cucumber, cut into small chunks, seeds removed
fresh basil leaves
mini bocconcini Cheese
1 cup balsamic reduction for drizzling

Directions

1. I like to use bamboo skewers, but you can also use any wooden food safe skewers.

2. Wash tomatoes, cucumbers and basil leaves. Dry on paper towel.

3. Cut tomatoes in half (or leave whole if very small). Cut and seed cucumber.

4. Thread vegetables alternately with each other and the bocconcini placing basil leaves between.

5. Place skewers on platter, cover and place in refrigerator until ready to serve. These can be made early in the day.

NOTE: To reduce balsamic vinegar: place 1 cup of balsamic in a small sauce pan. Heat until it begins to boil. Turn right down and simmer for about 5-8 minutes, until it begins to thicken. Remove from heat and allow to completely cool to room temperature. Place in refrigerator, and lightly drizzle over skewers just before serving.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

along with the vegetable appetizers I would like a plate of these right beside it.

Broccoli with Lemon-Oregano Dressing

FROM COOK'S COUNTRY:
You can steam and boil broccoli, but microwaving it is a faster and easier method. Another plus is that the broccoli is perfectly cooked and brilliant green every time. The microwave uses electromagnetic waves to penetrate the broccoli, steaming it from the inside. Careful cutting is essential to even cooking. We found it best to cut the florets into 1-inch pieces and use a vegetable peeler to trim the exterior of the fibrous stems before cutting them into 1/2-inch cubes. A small amount of salt enhances flavor and keeps the color bright. Since acidic dressings cause broccoli to brown, we toss the hot broccoli with extra-virgin olive oil flavored with lemon zest and oregano to enhance its flavor.

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 pounds broccoli
Salt and pepper
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons minced fresh oregano
1 garlic clove, minced
3/4 teaspoon grated lemon zest

DIRECTIONS

1. Trim broccoli florets from stalk. Cut florets into 1-inch pieces. Trim and discard lower 1 inch of stalk. Using vegetable peeler, peel away outer 1/8 inch of stalk. Cut stalk into 1/2-inch chunks.

2. Place broccoli in bowl and toss with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Microwave, covered, until broccoli is bright green and just tender, 6 to 8 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, whisk oil, oregano, garlic, lemon zest, and 1/4 teaspoon salt together in bowl.

4. Drain broccoli in colander, then return to bowl. Add dressing and toss to combine. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve.

www.thebittenword.com

this recipe calls for spaghetti squash but Im thinking most any squash would work.

Spaghetti Squash Enchilada Bowls

Servings: 4

Ingredients:

2 small spaghetti squash
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/8th tsp kosher salt
black pepper, to taste
1 1/3 cups homemade enchilada sauce (see here)
1 cup part-skim shredded Mexican cheese blend
chopped cilantro and scallions for garnish

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400F degrees.

2. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper (or two if they don't fit).

3. Cut the squash in half lengthwise, and use a spoon to scrape out the seeds and soft yellow strands.

4. Brush the inside of the squash with 2 teaspoons of olive oil and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper.

5. Place the squash face down on the baking sheet and bake for 45-50 minutes or until the flesh easily pierces with a fork.

6. Once the squash is cool enough to handle, use a fork to scrape the inside so the strands appear. Spoon enough of the enchilada sauce mixture inside each squash bowl until almost full.

7. Top evenly with the cheese and transfer them to the oven and bake another 15 minutes, until the cheese is melted and the sauce is hot.

8. Remove from the oven, sprinkle with cilantro and scallions and serve immediately!

Serving Size: 1 bowl  WW Points+: 5

Calories: 183 - Fat: 10 g - Sat Fat: 0.5 g - Protein: 10 g - Carb: 18.5 g - Fiber: 3.5 g - Sugar: 6 g - Sodium: 790 mg - Cholesterol: 15 mg

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/12/spaghetti-squash-enchilada-bowls

--- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 27th November, 2015* by Darowil

*Bulldog* has not been well- but doesnt sound like she slowed down at all. And is about to go away for a few days with a lot of driving (well I assume being driven for most of it) which will be a real strain on her back. She thoroughly enjoyed her time away both catching up with Gwen and the work on the Operation Christmas Child boxes.

*Pacer* has had an offer for the house they are selling - now waiting for inspection etc.

*Nichos* nephew (who stayed with her a short time ago) has just got engaged.

*Puplover* and *Darowil* are living very similar lives right now - both have had granddaughters born this KP week, Mia Jean for Dawn on the 28th and then Elizabeth Ann for Margaret on the 1st. Dawns mother was very unwell and in hospital last week and this week Margarets mother has had bowel surgery - and is recovering well. Dawn however wasnt silly enough to add buying a house into the mix all on the same day.

*Gwen* seems to be having a great time catching up with TPers just by staying put. This week she had time with Carol and her DH and with Betty and Jim.

*Budasha* had a clear report from the oncologist - though it looks like it may be a type that is more likely to recur.

*Tami* booked for surgery on her thyroid next Tuesday but has a cold and/or sinus issues.

*Busyworkerbee* has moved into a Granny Flat which is positive but it turns out that the government demands for her looking for work are tougher than she had originally been told.

PHOTOS
2 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Daralene
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Cowl + Plant
7 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Kiwifrau
7 - *Caren* - Caren & James
12 - *Kate* - Stormy seas
15 - *Swedenme* - Christmas tree
17 - *PupLover* - Beautiful Mia Jean!
18 - *Tami * - New glasses
19 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Dawn
19 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey
24 - *Swedenme* - Christmas cushion
32 - *Poledra* - Marla's vest
34 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Margaret
34 - *Swedenme* - Origami stars
35 - *Caren* - Miniature clothes
36 - *Aran* - Aran and Chrissy
39 - *Poledra* - New puppy
42 - *Swedenme* - Swollen river
43 - *Gagesmom* - Ruffle yarn/Hats/Headbands
44 - *Poledra* - Puppy + Grey the cat
46 - *Poledra* - Both puppies
46 - *Caren* - Meat pasties and pear tarts
48 - *Darowil* - Arthur's Pass station
49 - *Gwen* - Pillows made from rugs
57 - *Rookie* - View from office window
57 - *Tami* - Star wars hat
58 - *Bonnie* - Christmas tree
65 - *Swedenme* - Christmas tree + Santas
65 - *Mags* - Minion headband + Hat & gloves
66 - *Gagesmom* - Tank, Deuce & Badger
67 - *Gagesmom* - Gage + Ribbon yarn scarves
67 - *Gwen* - Gwen & Betty + OCC event
68 - *Darowil* - The Pepper cardigan

RECIPES
11 - *Sam* - Cranberry Quince Conserve with Goji Berries 
33 - *Lurker* - Popovers

CRAFTS
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Puff stitch infinity scarf - C (link)
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Fisherman's wife/Challah cowls - K (links)
11 - *Machriste* - Moebius scarf (link)
14 - *Rookie* - Kitten mittens (link)
19 - *Kate* - Free vintage knitting patterns (link)
24 - *Cashmeregma* - Undoing a cable (links)

OTHERS[/b]
41 - *Sam* - NZ train in deep snow (link)
57 - *Sam* - Dog meal funny/Driving in winter (links)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd here I am Sam- for a short while but at least I will fully up to dat!
Kate you are right up to date- I see the Pepper cardigan is on the list already.!

Sam i'm with you on the tree- we don't hget them down either. Now this year it would hav eto come down! But I have decided that if we have Christmas at our place we will put up a tree, otherwise can't be bothered.

Does Heidi eat other meat? Isn't it funny how some meat we don't like to eat becuiase of the cute animal but others don't bother us? Lambs are cute but lamb used to be a cheap meat so we ate it a lot as kids- especially chops and roasts so it doesn't occur to methat it was once a cute little lamb gambolling in the field. (now how did I ever spell that right first time? maybe spell check did it for me but usually it underlines when it corrects something).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party. Great to have some lamb recipes, my favourite meat after turkey and chicke, the warm salad sounds good too. It's nice that you remember your sister even though you weren't close. Sorry that Heidi has the cold, hope she is over it soon. You will enjoy the holidays, just escape to your own place if it gets too much with the family. 
Thanks also Kate for the summary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- Will go back later and read through Sam's post. Thanks Kate and Margaret. Busy day for me too, started with the grass being cut before 7- good to get it done. Working on the Guernsey just now. Sunnier day than I had expected.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

just marking my spot for now. Went to JX to see Dr Veersetty (the endocrinologist). I will tell you all about it when we get home. We are hosting a dinner today and tomorrow at the church. I am so well informed, I don't even know what it is for....just know to show up to work.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she does eat other meat although i don't know her thoughts on veal. --- sam



darowil said:


> ANd here I am Sam- for a short while but at least I will fully up to dat!
> Kate you are right up to date- I see the Pepper cardigan is on the list already.!
> 
> Sam i'm with you on the tree- we don't hget them down either. Now this year it would hav eto come down! But I have decided that if we have Christmas at our place we will put up a tree, otherwise can't be bothered.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
Heidi s tree sounds really lovely will have to take a look on Pinterest. Sorry to hear she too now has a cold so is Bentley now fit and healthy again 
I too have still got mine haven't been out the door in nearly two days 
Joints all ache can't breathe properly if this is what I have to look forward to in old age I'm not doing it . I will stay 30 forever 
The wind is giving us a real battering again . Never known it be so windy day after day . 
Haven't seen my son in 3 days now but he has had his chemo and back home again today seems ok so far touch wood . I will stay away till I'm fully free of any virus 
Well that's it for me goodnight everyone hope everyone has a lovely or what's left of it


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Heidi s tree sounds really lovely will have to take a look on Pinterest. Sorry to hear she too now has a cold so is Bentley now fit and healthy again
> I too have still got mine haven't been out the door in nearly two days
> Joints all ache can't breathe properly if this is what I have to look forward to in old age I'm not doing it . I will stay 30 forever
> ...


Sorry your cold isn't better, hope it is soon. Good that your son is home again from his treatment, and you are wise to stay well away from him until you fully recover.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret I posted on the last TP and thought you might not read it ......just said that the bunny sweater is too cute for words. Elizabeth Ann will look adodrable in it. What a lucky little girl to have such a talented grandma!


darowil said:


> ANd here I am Sam- for a short while but at least I will fully up to dat!
> Kate you are right up to date- I see the Pepper cardigan is on the list already.!
> 
> Sam i'm with you on the tree- we don't hget them down either. Now this year it would hav eto come down! But I have decided that if we have Christmas at our place we will put up a tree, otherwise can't be bothered.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the recipes..the chicken and mushroom recipes sound wonderful. Glad for the updates. They help me keep in the loop so to speak. 
It is another beautiful early winter day here, though the temperature air inversion is increasing. We need a storm to blow it out of our valley. Went around the block with Molly, air not good enough for a run to the park.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read through last week and have enjoyed the pictures. I am so saddened by the shootings in California and so close to our friend, Joy. 

We have a closing on the house scheduled for Monday so a road trip of 5 hours each way, but so worth it. I want to go down on Sunday after I get off from work and stay at a hotel. I need to see both of the contractors and get keys back from them as well as some requested information for the buyer. They love what we have done to the house. Hard work does pay off. We will not get rich on this sale, but will be glad to stop paying out money for utilities, repairs and mortgage on this house. The last of the repairs was completed last night. I have developed a cold on top of all of this stress of getting the house sold. Our latest glitch happened today as we discovered their were two liens against the title. Fortunately, they were posted in error. My husband has been cross referenced with another man of the same name and birthdate before so I advised our realtor of this situation. Sounds like the guy has screwed up again and it posted against my DH. Fortunately, things have worked out and we are clear to close. They said my DH had a child support issue as well as a tax lien. We have always paid our taxes on time and DH has no other children. Now if he wants to pay me more to support our 2 boys, I will take it. Just kidding. He has been a very responsible DH in providing for his family. At one time, I was told by the state that I needed to pay my DH child support. I called and asked why since DH and 2 sons and I all live together. They told me I was divorced so I asked them to prove it. They told me to prove I was married. Crazy stuff we endure in life. I have never been divorced so they could not prove it and I was not about to send DH support checks when we have shared bank accounts. This has been a whirlwind of a week for me. I need to get up at 2 AM to go into work these next two mornings so I won't take time to comment tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I still have so much fudge left from the last recipe you posted I don't think I'll be making this one up. I think we have so much left still is because I put walnuts in it and as it turns out none of us are big fans of walnuts.  Should have made it with peans or left it plain. . Love the different soup recipes especially on this weeks choices. Hope you are feeling better and also wishing Heidi a quick recovery from her cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, how is Heidi's listing on Pinterest? I want to see her tree too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know what harissa is?
Pacer glad your home sold.
Margaret, darling bunny sweater.
Sam, hope you and Heidi feel better soon..
Had hue is rancheros for breakfast. Yum. My fav. Nice visit with Debbie and Eden. Maya and I had lovely hour walk. 60 sunny, no wind. Washed kitchen floor. Hoping to Kitchener sock later.
Tomorrow is Santa's Workshop, 3 buildings of goods for sale at fairground. Usually have blustery winds but lucked out this year. Tomorrow suppose to be as heavenly as today. I usually only buy hand made soaps but enjoy looking at everything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to google it but here is what harissa is:
Harissa is a spicy and aromatic chile paste that's a widely used staple in North African and Middle Eastern cooking.


sassafras123 said:


> Anyone know what harissa is?
> Pacer glad your home sold.
> Margaret, darling bunny sweater.
> Sam, hope you and Heidi feel better soon..
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, Kate, and Margaret, thanks for getting us started again. Sam, sorry to hear that Heidi has inherited the cold. Happy Birthday to your sister in Heaven. 

Mary, glad to hear your house in Cincy is closing! I am very familiar with like names and dates causing problems. Glad you could get them straightened out. Drive safely. Hope you are over your cold quickly.

Sonja, good to hear your DS has had his chemo, and is home again. Sorry to hear you are still not feeling good. Hope you are back in the pink soon.

Sassafrass, it sounds like you had a wonderful day!

I am feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bentley still doesn't feel 100% even after two trips to the doctor - hopefully the neds will get him back in the pink real soon.

getting older is not for the weak of heart believe me. --- sam


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> Heidi s tree sounds really lovely will have to take a look on Pinterest. Sorry to hear she too now has a cold so is Bentley now fit and healthy again
> I too have still got mine haven't been out the door in nearly two days
> Joints all ache can't breathe properly if this is what I have to look forward to in old age I'm not doing it . I will stay 30 forever
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know either joy so here it is. --- sam

Harissa is a North African hot chili pepper paste, the main ingredients of which are roasted red peppers, serrano peppers and other hot chili peppers and spices and herbs such as garlic paste, coriander



sassafras123 said:


> Anyone know what harissa is?
> Pacer glad your home sold.
> Margaret, darling bunny sweater.
> Sam, hope you and Heidi feel better soon..
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like pictures of animals - this is for you. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18487&memberid=982839

and if you need a good cry - even if you don't - - - - -

http://bevq.blogspot.com/2015/12/infant-holy-infant-lowly-music-video.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BevsJourneyings-KnittinCrochetinAndPrayinThroughLife+%28Bev%27s+Journeyings+-+knittin%27%2C+crochetin%27+and+prayin%27+through+life...%29


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Gwen, thank you. Sounds like I will like that recipe. I didn't know if it might be a bread and contain gluten.
Tami, glad you are feeling better you have been in my prayers.
Well I finished adding contacts to new phone, including addresses where needed. Learned how to use text names sage and put in some birthdays on calenda. I think I'll like this phone. I even put special sounds for DD's and DS's incoming calls and texts. Feeling rather proud of myself.
Also did Kitchener sock and knit about an inch and a half on next sock.
Sam hope your whole family feel better soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D 
Hi all, hope you are all in the pink of health. 

Watched an interesting article on one of the current affairs shows last night, now praying I never suffer a stroke here in Australia. Apparently some of our hospitals do not carry clot busting meds, even with all the proven effects of administring these as early as possible. So scary. One of the people interviewed for this was only 19 when she suffered a major stroke and, as a result, has been left with severe permanent impairment.

Melody, glad your hospital was able to help you so well.

My sister has been trying to sell her beach house on the island. So far the buyers have put back the closing twice, now to in January some time. Even worse, they changed the locks on the house. When DSF and DN went to pick up most of the remaining items in the house, they had to track down the buyers and get the keys off them. Cheeky blighters. I am praying that this time the house settles.

Am busy finding stuff to be unpacked, so much ended up mixed in with craft stuff that I have a growing number of half packed boxes of craft supplies. Even worse, because one load was moved through a heavy storm, one plastic crate of material has since had to be binned because it was unknowingly soaked and had started to mold. Have found my linen, and will spend tomorrow washing said linen, as it was packed in a hurry and not fully protected from the dust.

Tonight will be a naughty feed of chips and gravy, down in my little bench top toaster oven. Currently not in the mood to do anything more. 

Congratulations to both of our Grandma's with new grandbabies. Margaret, that little jumper is so cute, hope it fits here when the cold comes.

Catch up later.

Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> bentley still doesn't feel 100% even after two trips to the doctor - hopefully the neds will get him back in the pink real soon.
> 
> getting older is not for the weak of heart believe me. --- sam


Hope poor Bentley gets back to a 100% soon no fun feeling ill especially when you are a child . I've had enough I'm going to get ready take some tablets and brave the weather need to blow the cobwebs out and clear the sinuses and I think the gale force winds blowing out there will do the trick might blow me away to but I need some fresh air 
We are under a weather warning again don't know how many that's been so far and winter is just beginning , I don't think the rain is coming anytime soon but it sure is windy


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, Kate, and Margaret, thanks for getting us started again. Sam, sorry to hear that Heidi has inherited the cold. Happy Birthday to your sister in Heaven.
> 
> Mary, glad to hear your house in Cincy is closing! I am very familiar with like names and dates causing problems. Glad you could get them straightened out. Drive safely. Hope you are over your cold quickly.
> 
> ...


Ditto on everything Tami said


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you don't blow away - are you taking mishka? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope poor Bentley gets back to a 100% soon no fun feeling ill especially when you are a child . I've had enough I'm going to get ready take some tablets and brave the weather need to blow the cobwebs out and clear the sinuses and I think the gale force winds blowing out there will do the trick might blow me away to but I need some fresh air
> We are under a weather warning again don't know how many that's been so far and winter is just beginning , I don't think the rain is coming anytime soon but it sure is windy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marking my spot- Will go back later and read through Sam's post. Thanks Kate and Margaret. Busy day for me too, started with the grass being cut before 7- good to get it done. Working on the Guernsey just now. Sunnier day than I had expected.


Wow that was early. We arent supposed to cut grass here before 8am and I think it might be a little later on the weekend.

Thanks Sam and ladies for another week. 

Now to catch up where I was on last weeks TP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that was early. We arent supposed to cut grass here before 8am and I think it might be a little later on the weekend.
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for another week.
> 
> Now to catch up where I was on last weeks TP


People here seem to do it when ever- I don't know if there is a By-law or not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> bentley still doesn't feel 100% even after two trips to the doctor - hopefully the neds will get him back in the pink real soon.
> 
> getting older is not for the weak of heart believe me. --- sam


Poor Bentley. I hope he feels better really soon.

It sounds like you are on the mend Sam? I hope so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Power has gone here which must be causing problems because I can hear all sirens on all emergency vehicles going all around .had a message saying they are trying to switch us to another grid so will hopefully be back later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another of Lisa's lovely photos- this time the mountains of the Central North Island.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's lovely photos- this time the mountains of the Central North Island.


Lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of phone did you get? Sounds like a good one.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Gwen, thank you. Sounds like I will like that recipe. I didn't know if it might be a bread and contain gluten.
> Tami, glad you are feeling better you have been in my prayers.
> Well I finished adding contacts to new phone, including addresses where needed. Learned how to use text names sage and put in some birthdays on calenda. I think I'll like this phone. I even put special sounds for DD's and DS's incoming calls and texts. Feeling rather proud of myself.
> Also did Kitchener sock and knit about an inch and a half on next sock.
> Sam hope your whole family feel better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful picture Julie. Such diverse topography.


Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's lovely photos- this time the mountains of the Central North Island.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a sweet little girl. She is growing up so fast; seems like jut yesterday she was a newborn.


sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go get at the sewing machine for awhile. Haven't gotten anything accomplished the past couple of days and have so much to do for the holidays. Gotta get myself in go-mode and get stuff done. TTYL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
There is no such thing as too many Christmas lights. 
Just got in the mood for sweet potatoes. Thanks 
Karen. 
&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


She's lovely, but why do they have to grow up so fast? :lol: In 2 minutes Margaret's Elizabeth Ann will be this size! :shock:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, so cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from the dreaded supermarket shopping. :-( I really should have done it yesterday when I was there to get the kids' Christmas presents, but by the time I had decided on all of them my brain was too scrambled to think of food shopping! :roll: It is absolutely pouring out there and blowing a gale too, I'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in. I've got 45 done and hope to get to 50 before I post them, they are great for using up odds and ends of wool. Really need to start wrapping up all the Christmas presents too, then hide them from Luke as he thinks they are all for him!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Heading out and about in the wind and rain.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the dreaded supermarket shopping. :-( I really should have done it yesterday when I was there to get the kids' Christmas presents, but by the time I had decided on all of them my brain was too scrambled to think of food shopping! :roll: It is absolutely pouring out there and blowing a gale too, I'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in. I've got 45 done and hope to get to 50 before I post them, they are great for using up odds and ends of wool. Really need to start wrapping up all the Christmas presents too, then hide them from Luke as he thinks they are all for him!


Love your little hats :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


She is such a lovely little soul!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> beautiful picture Julie. Such diverse topography.


Our Islands have so much diversity- people coming from the States often make the mistake of 'doing' NZ, in two or three days.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, thanks for the broccoli recipe, I think I'll try it. I am meeting with three other ladies today and we are making tamales..they are time consuming but the end result always tasty. Have a wonderful week!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the dreaded supermarket shopping. :-( I really should have done it yesterday when I was there to get the kids' Christmas presents, but by the time I had decided on all of them my brain was too scrambled to think of food shopping! :roll: It is absolutely pouring out there and blowing a gale too, I'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in. I've got 45 done and hope to get to 50 before I post them, they are great for using up odds and ends of wool. Really need to start wrapping up all the Christmas presents too, then hide them from Luke as he thinks they are all for him!


We still have the same issue with DGS at 6! if it's wrapped it's his! What are Innocent Smoothies, Kate!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey a few minutes ago- I am now nearly at the middle of the row.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds Iike your sister may have trouble with the buyers. Seems a bit much that they could change the locks before the money has come through.

I agree strokes are very scary things, even more so when they happen to young people. Since people need a CT to know if the stroke is caused by a clot or a bleed this is sometimes a problem here as the clot busters must be administered within a specific time frame to be effective & long distances to the CT machine interfere.



busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> Hi all, hope you are all in the pink of health.
> 
> Watched an interesting article on one of the current affairs shows last night, now praying I never suffer a stroke here in Australia. Apparently some of our hospitals do not carry clot busting meds, even with all the proven effects of administring these as early as possible. So scary. One of the people interviewed for this was only 19 when she suffered a major stroke and, as a result, has been left with severe permanent impairment.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's lovely photos- this time the mountains of the Central North Island.


Lovely photo. Looks like a pretty wild area?

Julie,
I see you said people think they can see NZ in just a few days, I'm sure it takes a few weeks to properly see things.
They probably only see the " touristy" sites when they spend just a few days.

It's sort of like when people travel the Trans-Canada highway withc goes across the southern part of the province, they think there is nothing in Saskatchewan but flat prairie, our area is full of lakes & forests as well as farmland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo. Looks like a pretty wild area?


Yes it is! and often wise to be very careful- the Military do a lot of their exercises up their- including shooting practise!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be. 
i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know. 
love to you all/ Merry Christmas


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, hope the sale of your sister's beach home goes through. Pretty cheeky, indeed, to change locks before money has changed hands.
Gwen, my new cell is a Samsung Galaxy S4 mini. And it is pretty nice. I even got on KTP yesterday on it. But that is using our home wifi service. I'm sure I can't do that where there isn't free wifi. Nor would I need to. I can always go to a Starbucks on the road. I need to get a case protector for it. I'll pm you the number.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be.
> i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know.
> love to you all/ Merry Christmas


This is where the summaries are proving so good, isn't it!? So sorry you are still at the weepy stage with Keagan- but it is not so very long ago that he passed. I know it is trite but time WILL heal. And your strong faith WILL help you too, God Bless!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll try to keep up again this week, though I have not done too well at it lately. :roll: Just feeling exhausted of late, more mentally than physically, I guess. 

My computer's decided the button to turn off the mouse pad shouldn't work any more, so it's causing a bit of trouble if I hit it accidentally--will clean the keyboard and see if that helps.

Progress on the quilt, at least, so should have photos soon.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Moon and Venus a short while ago. It is not camera shake, but aging digital camera!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and read to catch up.

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new ktp. Thank you Julie for helping me find everybody&#128077;

Much as I was looking forward to going out tonight I have made the choice to not go. My body is sore and I just feel off still. Rather be home in my jammies than a loud bar. I know my friend will be disappointed and I hate to do it but I think I am making the right choice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back 
Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died 
. I hope you are both safe at home 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back
> Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died
> . I hope you are both safe at home
> Sonja


That is sad, especially so close to Christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back
> Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died
> . I hope you are both safe at home
> Sonja


We are safely inside for the night, decided against going out again. We were out and about most of the day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


What a little sweetheart Serena just gets cuter all the time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We are safely inside for the night, decided against going out again. We were out and about most of the day.


That's good . So what is it like your side of the Pennines .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny to lighten the moment of storm:

With a very seductive voice, a wife asked her husband, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"

No," said her husband.

She gave him a sexy little smile, unbuttoned top three buttons of her blouse and slowly reached down in her cleavage created by a soft, silky push up bra, and pulled out a crumpled Twenty-Dollar bill.

He took the crumpled Twenty-Dollar bill from her and smiled approvingly.

She then asked, "Have you ever seen Fifty Dollars all crumpled up? 


No, I haven't" he said, an anxious tone in his voice.

She gave him another sexy little smile, pulled up her skirt, seductively reached into her tight sheer panties and pulled out a crumpled Fifty-Dollar bill.

He took the crumpled Fifty-Dollar bill and started
breathing a little quicker, with anticipation.

Now," she said "Have you ever seen 50,000 Dollars" all crumpled up?"

"No way," he said, becoming even more aroused and excited, to which she replied:

"Go look in the garage."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny to lighten the moment of storm:
> 
> With a very seductive voice, a wife asked her husband, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> ...


 I must still be ill that took a while to sink in 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


You are very lucky Cathy . Little Serena is beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must still be ill that took a while to sink in 😄


Oh dear- I am sorry to hear that you are still so poorly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good . So what is it like your side of the Pennines .


Very windy with intermittent rain. Sitting here listening to the wind blowing while watching First of the Summer Wine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A cautionary tale:

A mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife open a package.

"What food might this contain?", the mouse wondered. He was devastated to discover it was a mousetrap!!

Retreating to the farmyard, the mouse proclaimed the warning: "There is a mousetrap in the house! There is a mousetrap in the house!"

The chicken clucked and scratched, raised her head and said, "Mr. Mouse, I can tell this is a grave concern to you, but it is of no consequence to me. I cannot be bothered by it."

The mouse turned to the pig and told him, "There is a mousetrap in the house! There is a mousetrap in the house!"

The pig sympathized, but said, "I am so very sorry, Mr. Mouse, but there is nothing I can do about it but pray. Be assured you are in my prayers."

Then the mouse turned to the cow and said, "There is a mousetrap in the house! There is a mousetrap in the house!"

The cow said, "Wow, Mr. Mouse. I'm sorry for you, but it's no skin off my nose."

So, the mouse returned to the house, head down and dejected, to face the farmer's mousetrap alone.

That night a sound was heard throughout the house - the sound of a mousetrap catching its prey. The farmer's wife rushed to see what was caught. In the darkness, she did not see it was a venomous snake whose tail was caught in the trap.

The snake bit the farmer's wife.

The farmer rushed her to the hospital.

When she returned home she still had a fever. Everyone knows you treat a fever with chicken soup, so the farmer took his hatchet to the farmyard for the soup's main ingredient.

But his wife's sickness continued. Friends and neighbours came to sit with her around the clock. To feed them, the farmer butchered the pig.

But, alas, the farmer's wife did not get well and she died.

So many people came for her funeral that the farmer had the cow slaughtered to provide enough meat for all of them for the funeral luncheon.

And the mouse looked upon it all from his crack in the wall with great sadness. So, the next time you hear someone is facing a problem and you think it doesn't concern you, remember - when one of us is threatened, we are all at risk.

We are all involved in this journey called life. We must keep an eye out for one another and make an extra effort to encourage one another.

YOU MAY WANT TO SEND THIS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS EVER HELPED YOU OUT, TO LET THEM KNOW HOW IMPORTANT THEY ARE.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful picture of moon and Venus, you have a great view. I am always amazed at the beauty coming from your hands on your Gansey, Julie. It is beautiful. 
Molly home from her 3 mo checkup, still in diabetic remission and weight stable. Wonderful news for both of us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful picture of moon and Venus, you have a great view. I am always amazed at the beauty coming from your hands on your Gansey, Julie. It is beautiful.
> Molly home from her 3 mo checkup, still in diabetic remission and weight stable. Wonderful news for both of us.


That is such good news about Molly, and thank you! I must get ready for church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


You will enjoy the South I am sure Fan! I like the shot of you and your woolly friend!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear- I am sorry to hear that you are still so poorly.


Don't ache so much and can breathe better but now can't stop coughing which makes my head hurt for some reason but I'm better than I was


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Julie, your project is looking wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful picture of moon and Venus, you have a great view. I am always amazed at the beauty coming from your hands on your Gansey, Julie. It is beautiful.
> Molly home from her 3 mo checkup, still in diabetic remission and weight stable. Wonderful news for both of us.


Really good news about Molly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


That's a beautiful rose Fan and a gorgeous colour 
Lovely picture of you too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling tons better. i am going to call the doctor monday though - i have an infected sore on the back of my neck and want dr b to look at it - it is the second one i have had - he cut the first one out so hope he does the same thing to this one. i will also ask him if i need something to get over the final hump. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Poor Bentley. I hope he feels better really soon.
> 
> It sounds like you are on the mend Sam? I hope so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another of Lisa's lovely photos- this time the mountains of the Central North Island.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute cathy - she is really growing - odd to see the sundress - oh yes - you are having summer. coming to live with you for the next six months. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...delightful picture of you and the lamb


Lurker 2 said:


> You will enjoy the South I am sure Fan! I like the shot of you and your woolly friend!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good evening everyone. Have just finished catching up. Thank you Sam. a wonderful bunch of recipes as always, I fancy trying one of the soup recipes. Thanks also to the summary ladies, where would we be without you. Thank you all who have been posting pictures of grandchildren, flowers, scenery and everything else, they are great. 
We have had a very windy, but mild day, nothing like the wind and rain you girls up north are getting. Saw on an earlier news bulletin of flooding in Cumbria. Kate, Caren and Sonja stay safe and warm up there. Hope this wind has settled a bit before I go out for my walk tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you karena - what have you been up to. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> There is no such thing as too many Christmas lights.
> Just got in the mood for sweet potatoes. Thanks
> Karen.
> 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am feeling tons better. i am going to call the doctor monday though - i have an infected sore on the back of my neck and want dr b to look at it - it is the second one i have had - he cut the first one out so hope he does the same thing to this one. i will also ask him if i need something to get over the final hump. --- sam


Glad you're feeling better Sam but a good idea to let the Dr give you a check over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what the company does with the hats? the hats are beautiful kate - you and melody are definitely the "hat queens". --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from the dreaded supermarket shopping. :-( I really should have done it yesterday when I was there to get the kids' Christmas presents, but by the time I had decided on all of them my brain was too scrambled to think of food shopping! :roll: It is absolutely pouring out there and blowing a gale too, I'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in. I've got 45 done and hope to get to 50 before I post them, they are great for using up odds and ends of wool. Really need to start wrapping up all the Christmas presents too, then hide them from Luke as he thinks they are all for him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you could be there a month and not see it all. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Our Islands have so much diversity- people coming from the States often make the mistake of 'doing' NZ, in two or three days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you think of the broccoli recipe when you are done - it's always good to get a review of one of the recipes. tamales are so good - do you make them to sell or just to divide among you? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, thanks for the broccoli recipe, I think I'll try it. I am meeting with three other ladies today and we are making tamales..they are time consuming but the end result always tasty. Have a wonderful week!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good julie - do you think you will finish the body before it gets too hot to knit on it? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- I am now nearly at the middle of the row.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and family tons of healing energy - and hope the holidays will be happy knowing where you love ones are spending the holidays - with the man we are celebrating this season. we are here for you anytime you need us - so don't hesitate to come here and ask. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be.
> i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know.
> love to you all/ Merry Christmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is always the right choice when you listen to your body and do what it tells you to do - and if the friend doesn't understand then they are not much of a friend. it's most important that you get adaquate rest - and i agree - one has to be in the right mind set to enjoy a loud bar. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new ktp. Thank you Julie for helping me find everybody👍
> 
> Much as I was looking forward to going out tonight I have made the choice to not go. My body is sore and I just feel off still. Rather be home in my jammies than a loud bar. I know my friend will be disappointed and I hate to do it but I think I am making the right choice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh julie - i love it - too funny. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A funny to lighten the moment of storm:
> 
> With a very seductive voice, a wife asked her husband, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another good fable. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A cautionary tale:
> 
> A mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife open a package.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a pretty lady holding the lamb - 120 sheep - i hope they have lots of help. i can imagine what shearing time must be like. have a great time over the holidays in the south island. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> JI'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in.


Cute, also a good size for the very early premmies who do not make it - from 20 weeks on. These babies are very tiny and grieving mummies and daddies love pretty little hats for showing baby before cremation.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree strokes are very scary things, even more so when they happen to young people. Since people need a CT to know if the stroke is caused by a clot or a bleed this is sometimes a problem here as the clot busters must be administered within a specific time frame to be effective & long distances to the CT machine interfere.


There was a quote, direct from the people who are doing the stroke research and in the hospitals about the lack of clot busting meds. This is scary even in a city with several large public hospitals, all with great imaging departments which do have CT machines. Not that surprising really, given how the state governments, over the last several years, have screwed over the health system. I am waiting for the day the PM or a state Premier needs this type of service and suffers permanent injury as a result of a lack of it. Then we might see some improvement, maybe.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Heather, hope the sale of your sister's beach home goes through. Pretty cheeky, indeed, to change locks before money has changed hands.
> Gwen, my new cell is a Samsung Galaxy S4 mini. And it is pretty nice. I even got on KTP yesterday on it. But that is using our home wifi service. I'm sure I can't do that where there isn't free wifi. Nor would I need to. I can always go to a Starbucks on the road. I need to get a case protector for it. I'll pm you the number.


You should be able to get on ktp without free wifi. You should have mobile data included in your plan, comes standard for most smart phones. I do like the Samsung Galaxy range. I tend to run with the baby of the range as I can normally purchase outright for less than $100. I do have it set to switch from mobile data to wifi when wifi is detected. I do all my program updating on the wifi and reserrve the mobile data for hotspotting my tablet when there is no wifi or for geocaching, chasing munzees or portals.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I still have to catch up here. Decided to try the dpns again. 
Calmly put them down and got my circle needle. Trying to make a stocking on the circs. Have chosen off white, red, green and a variegated yarn. Just tried Gages name and I missed a stitch here or there but I am happy how it turned out.&#128077;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I must still be ill that took a while to sink in 😄


My reaction was an immediate UH-OH, now I want to know what car it was.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We still have the same issue with DGS at 6! if it's wrapped it's his! What are Innocent Smoothies, Kate!?


They are smoothies (crushed fruit made into a drink) and Innocent is the company that makes them. Every year they have what is called The Big Knit and for every hat knitted and sent to them they donate 25p to Age Concern (a charity for the elderly). In the spring they put all these hats onto their bottled smoothies and sell them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> very cute cathy - she is really growing - odd to see the sundress - oh yes - you are having summer. coming to live with you for the next six months. --- sam


Sam, you really should come for a visit and escape the cold for a while. You would enjoy our lovely warm sunny days. That goes for anyone who wants to run away from the cold and snow. For me, the pics of the snow are beautiful, but I do not live with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be.
> i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know.
> love to you all/ Merry Christmas


It is hard at times, Donna when you have lost loved ones, especially when they were young when they passed. I read once that grief is the price you pay for love, and I think that is so true, but you can't have one without the other. Hang in there. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> another good fable. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very good to me melody - just remember in using double points - you are only knitting with two at a time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I still have to catch up here. Decided to try the dpns again.
> Calmly put them down and got my circle needle. Trying to make a stocking on the circs. Have chosen off white, red, green and a variegated yarn. Just tried Gages name and I missed a stitch here or there but I am happy how it turned out.👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't think there were any snakes in australia or new zealand. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Scarily true for countries with a lot of varieties of snake, especially poisonous ones, like Australia, where even suburban sprawl brings people close to the bush.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back
> Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died
> . I hope you are both safe at home
> Sonja


It is very wet and windy here, but not as bad as the north of England or the Borders. We fortunately are not near any rivers, so no fear of flooding although we do have a huge puddle in the drive just from the amount of rain!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


Great to put a face to a name....are you listening Sonja? :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't ache so much and can breathe better but now can't stop coughing which makes my head hurt for some reason but I'm better than I was


Hope it clears up soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally think we have the downloading problem figured out. We updated some software last night and I was able to get right on with you guys and everything came through the way it should. 
It is a very tough time of year for family losses and to get through the holidays. I am sure we all have been through it and as I always tell mom we just do it on day at a time and if it gets to rough just think of it as anytime the family gets together. 
Our snow has almost all melted and what a warm last few days we have had. At least the ice should be off the parking lots. Hate to think of anyone falling and in the morning the frost and the ice are worse.
I am going to go now and read backwards and look at any pictures I have missed. 
Finished the decorating ,even mixed up some cookie dough. Now taking a break and it feels great to sit down.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better Sam but a good idea to let the Dr give you a check over.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you get over it soon, the stomach flu is making its rounds.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what the company does with the hats? the hats are beautiful kate - you and melody are definitely the "hat queens". --- sam


They put them on their bottles and sell them Sam. Mel's hats are small, but mine are tiny!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> You should be able to get on ktp without free wifi. You should have mobile data included in your plan, comes standard for most smart phones. I do like the Samsung Galaxy range. I tend to run with the baby of the range as I can normally purchase outright for less than $100. I do have it set to switch from mobile data to wifi when wifi is detected. I do all my program updating on the wifi and reserrve the mobile data for hotspotting my tablet when there is no wifi or for geocaching, chasing munzees or portals.


Ok, I understand 'geocaching' but 'munzees' and 'portals'?!! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Heather*, it is so good to see that you are posting more often and to recognize the brighter tone of ''voice'' you are using. Glad that life is looking more positive for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal, I'm sorry you are having a hard time with the holidays. As others have said, all you can do is take it one day at a time, it will get better.

Fan, sounds like you have a great holiday planned, enjoy. Great phot nice to put a face with your na & cute lamb. I love lambs, we raised many on bottles when we were kids.

Sonja, hope the storm has subsided, glad the power didn't stay off long. Sorry you are still not feeling well.

Sam, thanks for starting another tea party. Some more great recipes, I love oasted sweet potatoes, DH doesn't like them but I sometimes do a baked potato for him & make sweet potatoes for me. 
I'm glad you are feeling better.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries, wonderful as always.

We had a successful day quilting, we divided into 2 groups, myself & 2 others finished a quilt top which will be quilted at a later date & 4 others have a ragg quilt well on the way to completion.
Someone found out we were making quilts for charities s gave us 2 garbage bags of various fabrics. We should be able to make a couple f twin sized & a few crib quilts without spending very much.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got home from the tamale marathon...they are presently steaming. We split them among all of the participants so that everyone gets a fair share. No, I do not sell them, they are a true labor of love and I do not sell any labor of love, even knitting. We will probably do the broccoli recipe tomorrow as we will have tamales for dinner tonight. I brought home 18 pork, 12 chile/ cheese and 12 chicken tamales for a total of 42 tamales and will freeze those we don not consume tonight.


thewren said:


> let us know what you think of the broccoli recipe when you are done - it's always good to get a review of one of the recipes. tamales are so good - do you make them to sell or just to divide among you? --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan...I love the picture of you and the little one. Beautiful countryside as well. Thanks for sharing with us.

For those of you facing weather problems...stay safe and enjoy some knitting time.

For those who are grieving...May you find peace with the wonderful memories of your loved one(s). 

For those who are not feeling well...I am wishing each of you better health and strength once again.

I wish I could comment more, but I am tired as I am fighting a cold as well. I was up at 2:30 this morning and at work before 4 AM. I will do the same again tomorrow and then traveling 5 hours for the house closing. Busyworkerbee...it does not seem right that the buyers are in the island house before the purchase. I still have the keys to our house and will turn them over at the closing. I am leaving tomorrow so that we can be rested up before the closing as we will get home late Monday night. I have taken a vacation day for Monday and a half day for Tuesday so that I can sleep in after returning late Monday evening. Tomorrow evening, we will meet with some friends for dinner and then stay at a hotel. Monday morning I will go to the house one last time and take pictures. 

I will be gone for the next few days so I will be so far behind once again. It will be worth it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would't it be great if you saw your hats at the grocery? will you take a picture when they go on sale - please? --- sam



KateB said:


> They put them on their bottles and sell them Sam. Mel's hats are small, but mine are tiny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds great - sharing the cooking makes things go better and faster. sounds as though it was a successful afternoon. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> I just got home from the tamale marathon...they are presently steaming. We split them among all of the participants so that everyone gets a fair share. No, I do not sell them, they are a true labor of love and I do not sell any labor of love, even knitting. We will probably do the broccoli recipe tomorrow as we will have tamales for dinner tonight. I brought home 18 pork, 12 chile/ cheese and 12 chicken tamales for a total of 42 tamales and will freeze those we don not consume tonight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Pacer for nice comments. I'm no raving beauty in looks, due to a birth defect. I was born with a cleft pallet and lip so had to have a few surgeries to correct it. Got bullied and teased a lot in school but learned to defend myself, as no siblings for support. Hubby says I'm a stroppy bundle of dynamite when I get angry, which isn't often Lol! 
Movie was OK tied up all the loose strands etc in story. Was glad when it finished 2 hours 15 minutes, as I was getting bored and hungry by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't ache so much and can breathe better but now can't stop coughing which makes my head hurt for some reason but I'm better than I was


Sorry it's not clearing faster- it is several days now, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Julie, your project is looking wonderful.


Thank you, Fan! You've had the advantage of seeing the real colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely. --- sam


I must let her know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you could be there a month and not see it all. --- sam


Especially if you are walking some of the tracks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good julie - do you think you will finish the body before it gets too hot to knit on it? --- sam


I am hoping I might get that far, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh julie - i love it - too funny. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> another good fable. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are smoothies (crushed fruit made into a drink) and Innocent is the company that makes them. Every year they have what is called The Big Knit and for every hat knitted and sent to them they donate 25p to Age Concern (a charity for the elderly). In the spring they put all these hats onto their bottled smoothies and sell them.


They must look rather neat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Scarily true for countries with a lot of varieties of snake, especially poisonous ones, like Australia, where even suburban sprawl brings people close to the bush.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't think there were any snakes in australia or new zealand. --- sam


New Zealand , no- Australia has some of the most venomous known- and poisonous spiders that one is well advised to keep clear of.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing so cruel as one child to another. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Pacer for nice comments. I'm no raving beauty in looks, due to a birth defect. I was born with a cleft pallet and lip so had to have a few surgeries to correct it. Got bullied and teased a lot in school but learned to defend myself, as no siblings for support. Hubby says I'm a stroppy bundle of dynamite when I get angry, which isn't often Lol!
> Movie was OK tied up all the loose strands etc in story. Was glad when it finished 2 hours 15 minutes, as I was getting bored and hungry by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finally think we have the downloading problem figured out. We updated some software last night and I was able to get right on with you guys and everything came through the way it should.
> It is a very tough time of year for family losses and to get through the holidays. I am sure we all have been through it and as I always tell mom we just do it on day at a time and if it gets to rough just think of it as anytime the family gets together.
> Our snow has almost all melted and what a warm last few days we have had. At least the ice should be off the parking lots. Hate to think of anyone falling and in the morning the frost and the ice are worse.
> I am going to go now and read backwards and look at any pictures I have missed.
> Finished the decorating ,even mixed up some cookie dough. Now taking a break and it feels great to sit down.


You do mention a positive, Spider- you have your Mom still with you- mine has been gone 30 and a half years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Pacer for nice comments. I'm no raving beauty in looks, due to a birth defect. I was born with a cleft pallet and lip so had to have a few surgeries to correct it. Got bullied and teased a lot in school but learned to defend myself, as no siblings for support. Hubby says I'm a stroppy bundle of dynamite when I get angry, which isn't often Lol!
> Movie was OK tied up all the loose strands etc in story. Was glad when it finished 2 hours 15 minutes, as I was getting bored and hungry by then.


Fan is over conscious of her looks- one really does not notice, until she points it out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I'll have to go back and read through the recipes and get caught up later, I don't know if I'll ever get caught up on last week, was just tired, and then running errands. 
David got home last night, I was going to name the pup Geronimo (Matt Smiths Doctor Who used to say it before doing something that was questionable lol) since when he decides where he wants to go, he just rears up like a horse and goes for it and whatever is in the way, watch out. lol But David said no, he is Gizmo, so that is that. lol 
Giz managed to sleep 7 hours last night, thank the good Lord, so I got a decent night of sleep and feel halfway human. 
I'm almost done with the vest I'm doing, would have been done already if I had worked on it with any consistency the last couple days. 
Hope everyone here is doing well, I need to go back to last weeks and see if Gwen and Betty got together and if Kate's back is any better. 
Margaret, hope that your mom and Vicky and the baby are all doing wonderfully. Sam, hope that the stuffiness passes soon and that Heidi is over the cold quickly. 
Okay, back to get caught up somewhere. Hugs to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Making progress....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Making progress....


You are, BTW, equally I don't like those seriously short circulars!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful reminder we are here because of others help and kindness.
Fan, enjoy your holiday. Lovely picture of you and lamb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful reminder we are here because of others help and kindness.
> Fan, enjoy your holiday. Lovely picture of you and lamb.


I found it rather appropriate! Glad you liked it, Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, Serena is precious.
Sonja, glad you are a tad better. Hope you are all better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, thank you for info. I'll check on that. I rather doubt I can get wifi without free wifi as DH bought phone and then signed up for one of the cheap non-contract sites. But I will check on it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Serena has grown so much, what a cutie. Before we know it the new babies will be that age.
Julie, again your knitting is magical. I wish I could see it person but so glad we can see it this way.
Mel, I will never be able to figure out double pointed needles and love that pattern for Gage.
Kate, love all the little hats. It is so fun to do something for charity.
Julie, I am so glad we still have mom. She is a great little lady and a wonderful grandmother. 
Hope all having the bad weather, keep safe. 
Fan, what a great picture of you with the lamb.
Kaye, love the name Gizmo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Serena has grown so much, what a cutie. Before we know it the new babies will be that age.
> Julie, again your knitting is magical. I wish I could see it person but so glad we can see it this way.
> Mel, I will never be able to figure out double pointed needles and love that pattern for Gage.
> Kate, love all the little hats. It is so fun to do something for charity.
> ...


Thank you, Spider! It is wonderful when the older generation is there for the little ones.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Further progress.
Stopping for the night.
The heel is next. Yikes. 
Going to face it tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, the harissa roasted cauliflower will be done tomorrow.i :-D 
I love roasted vegetables too. The kale and swiss chard will be a winner too. Sad, but I made a fabulous kale salad last Thanksgiving, or maybe it was Easter....??... and nobody would try it other than two people and DH and me. If only they had given it a try. I never would have thought I would like it but when I had it, it was one of the best salads I'd had. Part of the recipe was squash, orange juice and cranberries. The one with pumpkin seeds sounds great too. Can you believe this year nobody ate the broccoli with cauliflower in cheese. These people don't like veggies, even smothered in cheese.:shock: 

My best birthday presents were taking my family out for a birthday dinner and then going up to Canada and taking my aunt and cousins out to dinner. DH and I then stayed overnight in Niagara on the Lake. I will add some photos of the bedroom at the hotel. Felt like Royalty.

I did a knitting shortcut. Yikes is that allowed.. Ok, confession time....I had to put on a whole new skein of yarn just to do the bind off row on the scarf and was worried about the stability. I prefer it all in one piece if it is possible. I went to wind the new skein and decided to undo one row and bind off. That way I had plenty of yarn for the bind off. I got an Irish pin while away to hold it together. Will do a photo tomorrow. Nice to be home, but even more wonderful to be with my aunt and cousins.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you like pictures of animals - this is for you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18487&memberid=982839
> 
> ...


Well, Sam, I probably need a good cry, but I am not going to go look, cause I don't want to cry! Nothing wrong, just missing my dad a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Gwen, thank you. Sounds like I will like that recipe. I didn't know if it might be a bread and contain gluten.
> Tami, glad you are feeling better you have been in my prayers.
> Well I finished adding contacts to new phone, including addresses where needed. Learned how to use text names sage and put in some birthdays on calenda. I think I'll like this phone. I even put special sounds for DD's and DS's incoming calls and texts. Feeling rather proud of myself.
> Also did Kitchener sock and knit about an inch and a half on next sock.
> Sam hope your whole family feel better soon.


Thank you for the prayers. I can use them! I am glad you are going to like your new phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> Hi all, hope you are all in the pink of health.
> 
> Watched an interesting article on one of the current affairs shows last night, now praying I never suffer a stroke here in Australia. Apparently some of our hospitals do not carry clot busting meds, even with all the proven effects of administring these as early as possible. So scary. One of the people interviewed for this was only 19 when she suffered a major stroke and, as a result, has been left with severe permanent impairment.
> ...


How sad the young lady couldn't get the treatment she needed, due to the hospital not having the proper drugs to treat her.

Why on earth did the buyers have the keys to the house if the sale had not closed? Here, if the sale has not closed, you do not get the keys.

Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


She is so pretty! It amazes me how many new words the little ones learn so quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- I am now nearly at the middle of the row.


Looking good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be.
> i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know.
> love to you all/ Merry Christmas


It's nice to see you posting. You are always in my prayers. I think perhaps that Keagan chose his time when his mom was sleeping, so she wouldn't see him go. Rather like waiting until a loved one was no longer in the room to pass. I hope I said that right. My thoughts don't always translate to words. Sending you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back
> Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died
> . I hope you are both safe at home
> Sonja


Stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Making progress....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny to lighten the moment of storm:
> 
> With a very seductive voice, a wife asked her husband, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


Beautiful lady and rose!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go david - i think gizmo is a much better name. -- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I was going to name the pup Geronimo (Matt Smiths Doctor Who used to say it before doing something that was questionable lol) since when he decides where he wants to go, he just rears up like a horse and goes for it and whatever is in the way, watch out. lol But David said no, he is Gizmo, so that is that. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I still have to catch up here. Decided to try the dpns again.
> Calmly put them down and got my circle needle. Trying to make a stocking on the circs. Have chosen off white, red, green and a variegated yarn. Just tried Gages name and I missed a stitch here or there but I am happy how it turned out.👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

11:30 Pm. Time for bed. I am doing better, still coughing but a good cough. 

We had lunch with DH's cousin, then went to Rural King shopping. Spent less than $20. Then came home, turned around and took wreaths to 2 cemeteries. One each on DH's parents, grandparents, and his brother. The one we put on his brother's grave was to go on my dad's, but we decided to put it there instead. As his grave is in a baby section of the cemetery, and he was born and died before DH was born, we don't always think to put something on his grave. As I got in the car, I said we should do it. So then the next stop was the craft store for another wreath, bow and stand, and took that one and put on my dad's grave. From there we went to dinner. I am getting spoiled again, not having to cook! 

Sonja, hope you get better soon.

Time for bed. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, the harissa roasted cauliflower will be done tomorrow.i :-D
> I love roasted vegetables too. The kale and swiss chard will be a winner too. Sad, but I made a fabulous kale salad last Thanksgiving, or maybe it was Easter....??... and nobody would try it other than two people and DH and me. If only they had given it a try. I never would have thought I would like it but when I had it, it was one of the best salads I'd had. Part of the recipe was squash, orange juice and cranberries. The one with pumpkin seeds sounds great too. Can you believe this year nobody ate the broccoli with cauliflower in cheese. These people don't like veggies, even smothered in cheese.:shock:
> 
> My best birthday presents were taking my family out for a birthday dinner and then going up to Canada and taking my aunt and cousins out to dinner. DH and I then stayed overnight in Niagara on the Lake. I will add some photos of the bedroom at the hotel. Felt like Royalty.
> ...


So glad you had an enjoyable visit! I've had to do similar when I was not prepared to join in just for a cast off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My difficult part of December is behind me now so I am ready to get Christmas going. The 4th is the anniversary of my mother's death and the 5th is my sister's. Both died rather young from cancer. It has been dreary and raining which doesn't help either. Now is time to "pull myself up by my bootstraps" and get on with it. Enough is enough.
The grandchildren are coming this week and help getting the Christmas decorations up. First job is finding them in the garage. A couple of weeks ago I took a class in making 3d snowflakes from strips of paper. I found them on the internet after the class and I think they are called Finnish Stars. Anyway, I have been making stars or snowflakes, which-ever, and it is a fun break to do something different. They will be part of the decorations.
I need to get to bed. Our computer man is coming early in the morning so I need to getup early and get presentable before he gets here. Michael likes Ray and so comes over frequently and works on our computers. He has us so organized that it is scary. I think part of it is Michael lost his mother about 3 months ago and his girlfriend moved out about a month later so he is somewhat at loose ends,
I see I wrote a book again. Have a great night and play nice.
Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

feed him cookies and milk and you will have him coming over whenever you need him. lol sam



Railyn said:


> My difficult part of December is behind me now so I am ready to get Christmas going. The 4th is the anniversary of my mother's death and the 5th is my sister's. Both died rather young from cancer. It has been dreary and raining which doesn't help either. Now is time to "pull myself up by my bootstraps" and get on with it. Enough is enough.
> The grandchildren are coming this week and help getting the Christmas decorations up. First job is finding them in the garage. A couple of weeks ago I took a class in making 3d snowflakes from strips of paper. I found them on the internet after the class and I think they are called Finnish Stars. Anyway, I have been making stars or snowflakes, which-ever, and it is a fun break to do something different. They will be part of the decorations.
> I need to get to bed. Our computer man is coming early in the morning so I need to getup early and get presentable before he gets here. Michael likes Ray and so comes over frequently and works on our computers. He has us so organized that it is scary. I think part of it is Michael lost his mother about 3 months ago and his girlfriend moved out about a month later so he is somewhat at loose ends,
> I see I wrote a book again. Have a great night and play nice.
> Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My difficult part of December is behind me now so I am ready to get Christmas going. The 4th is the anniversary of my mother's death and the 5th is my sister's. Both died rather young from cancer. It has been dreary and raining which doesn't help either. Now is time to "pull myself up by my bootstraps" and get on with it. Enough is enough.
> The grandchildren are coming this week and help getting the Christmas decorations up. First job is finding them in the garage. A couple of weeks ago I took a class in making 3d snowflakes from strips of paper. I found them on the internet after the class and I think they are called Finnish Stars. Anyway, I have been making stars or snowflakes, which-ever, and it is a fun break to do something different. They will be part of the decorations.
> I need to get to bed. Our computer man is coming early in the morning so I need to getup early and get presentable before he gets here. Michael likes Ray and so comes over frequently and works on our computers. He has us so organized that it is scary. I think part of it is Michael lost his mother about 3 months ago and his girlfriend moved out about a month later so he is somewhat at loose ends,
> I see I wrote a book again. Have a great night and play nice.
> Marilyn


Glad you've got past the hard bit, and hoping Michael sorts the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Worth checking out!

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18498&memberid=947355


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan is over conscious of her looks- one really does not notice, until she points it out!


I for one didn't notice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I for one didn't notice!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's lovely, but why do they have to grow up so fast? :lol: In 2 minutes Margaret's Elizabeth Ann will be this size! :shock:


I know. :-( The years just fly by too fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the dreaded supermarket shopping. :-( I really should have done it yesterday when I was there to get the kids' Christmas presents, but by the time I had decided on all of them my brain was too scrambled to think of food shopping! :roll: It is absolutely pouring out there and blowing a gale too, I'm going to spend the afternoon finishing off more little hats (and I mean little...they are only about 4cm high (less than 2 inches) and designed to go on bottles of Innocent smoothies - the company donate 25p to Age Concern for every hat sent in. I've got 45 done and hope to get to 50 before I post them, they are great for using up odds and ends of wool. Really need to start wrapping up all the Christmas presents too, then hide them from Luke as he thinks they are all for him!


They are sooo cute.! You have been busy.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know. :-( The years just fly by too fast.


Especially looking back- my 'baby' is 41 as of yesterday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- I am now nearly at the middle of the row.


  Its looking wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its looking wonderful.


Thank you, Cathy! Will you be volunteering tomorrow? How many days a week do you have to do?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is especially for Daralene:

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18477&memberid=947355


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> What a little sweetheart Serena just gets cuter all the time.


Thanks. Stay safe in the bad weather you are having. You sound very happy by the way. I am glad for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! Will you be volunteering tomorrow? How many days a week do you have to do?


Hi, I start on Tuesday. I need to do 15hrs week, I think we are working which days when I am there on Tuesday. Am doing 5 hrs on Tues for a start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I start on Tuesday. I need to do 15hrs week, I think we are working which days when I am there on Tuesday. Am doing 5 hrs on Tues for a start.


That is not too onerous- you'll be able to put quite a bit of time in with Mum.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are very lucky Cathy . Little Serena is beautiful


Thanks, she is really good fun.

I hope you start to feel better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not too onerous- you'll be able to put quite a bit of time in with Mum.


Am hoping to, however mum goes for a sleep in bed after lunch about 1pm., and lately hasnt wanted to get up again. She is very very tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am hoping to, however mum goes for a sleep in bed after lunch about 1pm., and lately hasnt wanted to get up again. She is very very tired.


The poor darling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just opened this one from mjs:

This person on the knitting forum meant gesture, but I love the accidental double meaning of this.

mj

It only takes one simple jester to make someones day. I think it is a great idea to share the love.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am feeling tons better. i am going to call the doctor monday though - i have an infected sore on the back of my neck and want dr b to look at it - it is the second one i have had - he cut the first one out so hope he does the same thing to this one. i will also ask him if i need something to get over the final hump. --- sam


Good plan Sam. I am glad you are feeling better than you were.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> very cute cathy - she is really growing - odd to see the sundress - oh yes - you are having summer. coming to live with you for the next six months. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> another good fable. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I still have to catch up here. Decided to try the dpns again.
> Calmly put them down and got my circle needle. Trying to make a stocking on the circs. Have chosen off white, red, green and a variegated yarn. Just tried Gages name and I missed a stitch here or there but I am happy how it turned out.👍


It turned out great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't think there were any snakes in australia or new zealand. --- sam


Oh yes Sam we have snakes. I dont think NZ does though, but I could be wrong. I have never seen one around the city here though ... although they are out there .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ok, I understand 'geocaching' but 'munzees' and 'portals'?!! :lol:


Me either. I will read on and maybe learn something LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> would't it be great if you saw your hats at the grocery? will you take a picture when they go on sale - please? --- sam


Sorry if I have double up with someone else, but I looked up the Innocent smoothie hats and found this....

http://www.thebigknit.co.uk/hats-amazing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the Pepper cardigan (both this week and last weeks) - Vicky knew straight away who it was.
Haven't been to see her today- but Vicky sent a photo! She is still behaving, eating every 3-4 hours. Bilirubin levels dropping so no need to keep checking them (for jaundice) and she is now gaining weight. So all in all doing very well.

And heard that the sellers signed the contract so it is now going ahead- neither party can pull out now.

Have had a couple of very hot days with another one tomorrow. Sam even you might think it a bit hot (around 105F)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


She's grown up so much since I saw her! (just as well though as it was over 12 months ago so would be rather concerend tf she hadn't) A little girl now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds Iike your sister may have trouble with the buyers. Seems a bit much that they could change the locks before the money has come through.
> 
> I agree strokes are very scary things, even more so when they happen to young people. Since people need a CT to know if the stroke is caused by a clot or a bleed this is sometimes a problem here as the clot busters must be administered within a specific time frame to be effective & long distances to the CT machine interfere.


We have the long distances as well when not in the major towns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> just popping in to say hi. i haven't been on i think since we lost Keagan my beloved great nephew in Sept. we lost dad in may and 2 yrs ago my older sister, so our family is considerably smaller this holiday season. we had our thanksgiving at the church dining room just for the change plus it gave the young people places to shoot ball and go up into the loft to play pool, air hockey, and Foosball. we set 3 empty place settings with lighted candles and the empty chair poem and their pictures at each plate. just wanted to remember them. all of us are still having the hardest time with the loss of Keagan, that kid and his younger bro were at my home every wk for one thing or another or spending the wkend. i seem to hold it together most of the time, then it seems at night when i am watching tv alone, he pops in my head and i break down. i tell his mom, he went suddenly and knew nothing, but then i wonder and fear he was in great pain from the blood clot and while his mom was asleep in the chair next to his hosp. bed, he might have called out and she didn't hear him, though i keep this thought to myself. i just dread Christmas eve at moms and Christmas breakfast when the men usually cook the breakfast, Keagan usually did the scrambled eggs at the bar and when everything else was done, he would roll his wheel chair into the kit and cook the eggs on the stove. he loved family get together s. so i just keep hanging in there for this to get better and easier to deal with, when ever that will be.
> i pop in and read every wk, never get all the way through though, we do ramble on quite a bit ya know.
> love to you all/ Merry Christmas


I've just been reading a book in which someone described grief as like islands. At first you are totally covered by water but then over time the waters recede leaving islands of peace, enjoyment, laughter etc. But there are still the waters around and at times they rise. They never go but they do reced. ANd I would sau in your case they take longer to recede as he was so young and unexpected. But your trust in God can help them reced as well- but they won't stop them. Prayin gthat you can see them reed soon. Remebr how much he loved the holidays and enjoy them for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren and Kate I hope you and your families are staying safe during this storm . We are really taking a bashing here from storm Desmond . All major roads are closed and people are being warned to stay inside . Lots of trees down and power was out for a while but they have managed to get that back
> Parts of Cumbria have been evacuated because of flooding and some one has died
> . I hope you are both safe at home
> Sonja


That sounds like bad storms indeed. Prayin ghtat they don't cause any more major damage.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes Sam we have snakes. I dont think NZ does though, but I could be wrong. I have never seen one around the city here though ... although they are out there .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudechis_australis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin

There were some... well, different opinions about what he did - but what I can say is that I actually did learn a great lot about Australia - not the big cities and not the clichés - thanks for his show... and because I am really fascinated by snakes and such animals I did search for more information after his shows - so...

And there are no native snakes in New Zealand - not that I've ever been there and I'm not a specialist on snakes either, but they were always interesting and... somehow beautiful in my view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must still be ill that took a while to sink in 😄


Same here (mind you didn't help that I first read it as garbage!). And I'm very tired so that could explain mine slowness. Didn't sleep well last night-probably the heat. But I was tired and couldn't even manage to read. Now that type of not sleeping I don't like-don't mind it if I can get up and do something. 
Can't go downstairs to sleep as David is packing his books and they are spread all around the floor. I should be thinkin gof starting here but I've been too tired when I am home. (and its too hot up here anyway) Just cool enough to sit in front of the fan, but lose that if I wander away from the desk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


Enjoy the South Island- it really is beautiful. You need a break so hope you can really enjoy it once you get going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am feeling tons better. i am going to call the doctor monday though - i have an infected sore on the back of my neck and want dr b to look at it - it is the second one i have had - he cut the first one out so hope he does the same thing to this one. i will also ask him if i need something to get over the final hump. --- sam


Glad you are feeling better- hope you continue to improve and that the sore can be easily dealt with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Pacer for nice comments. I'm no raving beauty in looks, due to a birth defect. I was born with a cleft pallet and lip so had to have a few surgeries to correct it. Got bullied and teased a lot in school but learned to defend myself, as no siblings for support. Hubby says I'm a stroppy bundle of dynamite when I get angry, which isn't often Lol!
> Movie was OK tied up all the loose strands etc in story. Was glad when it finished 2 hours 15 minutes, as I was getting bored and hungry by then.


Maryanne had a cleft palate- but her lip was not involved. Feeding is very hard- and would have been even worse for your mother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I for one didn't notice!


And nor did I


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am hoping to, however mum goes for a sleep in bed after lunch about 1pm., and lately hasnt wanted to get up again. She is very very tired.


Thats a shame. Not sounding good.

And now I am heading off to bed. Kept up with the KTP- but days behind on the Digest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you are starting to feel better. Glad you will be seeing doctor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, Sam, I probably need a good cry, but I am not going to go look, cause I don't want to cry! Nothing wrong, just missing my dad a bit.


Tami, So sweet and so hard the memories and love that linger. Big Hugs for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, thinking of you with your mom and sending you Big Hugs, as I'm sure you need them. I have a lump in my throat writing this to you. The miles may separate us but the bonds are there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes Sam we have snakes. I dont think NZ does though, but I could be wrong. I have never seen one around the city here though ... although they are out there .


No, no snakes, not even in the Zoos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on the Pepper cardigan (both this week and last weeks) - Vicky knew straight away who it was.
> Haven't been to see her today- but Vicky sent a photo! She is still behaving, eating every 3-4 hours. Bilirubin levels dropping so no need to keep checking them (for jaundice) and she is now gaining weight. So all in all doing very well.
> 
> And heard that the sellers signed the contract so it is now going ahead- neither party can pull out now.
> ...


Hopefully the new house will be better in the heat. Lovely news of Elizabeth Ann.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you had an enjoyable visit! I've had to do similar when I was not prepared to join in just for a cast off.


I'm in good company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudechis_australis
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin
> 
> ...


Possibly! But I prefer not to have them (maybe I'm a woose)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm in good company!


I would reckon so, if we were in fact!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cautionary tale:
> 
> A mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife open a package.
> 
> "


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: 
Good one Julie and so true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on the Pepper cardigan (both this week and last weeks) - Vicky knew straight away who it was.
> Haven't been to see her today- but Vicky sent a photo! She is still behaving, eating every 3-4 hours. Bilirubin levels dropping so no need to keep checking them (for jaundice) and she is now gaining weight. So all in all doing very well.
> 
> And heard that the sellers signed the contract so it is now going ahead- neither party can pull out now.
> ...


Hope the jaundice is kept at weight. 
Congratulations on the new home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> Good one Julie and so true.


'fraid it did have a lot of truth in it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading a book in which someone described grief as like islands. At first you are totally covered by water but then over time the waters recede leaving islands of peace, enjoyment, laughter etc. But there are still the waters around and at times they rise. They never go but they do reced. ANd I would sau in your case they take longer to recede as he was so young and unexpected. But your trust in God can help them reced as well- but they won't stop them. Prayin gthat you can see them reed soon. Remebr how much he loved the holidays and enjoy them for him.


So beautifully said Darowil. Southern Girl, Big Hugs to you. You have had so much loss and sadly with someone so young. Thinking of you and know the Holidays can be difficult.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Hope those who are unwell recover soon so you can enjoy the festive season coming up fast. Our little country is very diverse and it does take time to see everything. We are flying off to the South Island for Christmas with Stus brother and partner, then further south to the beautiful lakes and mountains of Queenstown. Can't wait to finish work and get outta town. Here are a couple of photos, just picked the Just Joey rose, and is a large one 7 inches across. The other photo is myself at a friends farm about 10 miles from us, with one of the 120 sheep they have on 30 acres. Hope you like it. We are going to movies again this morning, to see final of The Hunger Games for some fantasy escapism entertainment. Cheers Fan


That rose is so beautiful and what fun to put a face to the name. Love that photo of you and how wonderful is it to have a friend who owns sheep. What joy to hold a lamb in your arms.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am feeling tons better. i am going to call the doctor monday though - i have an infected sore on the back of my neck and want dr b to look at it - it is the second one i have had - he cut the first one out so hope he does the same thing to this one. i will also ask him if i need something to get over the final hump. --- sam


Glad to hear you are feeling better but no fun with the sore on the neck. Hope you get over the final hump and glad you will see the doctor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the scarf I was knitting. Knits up so fast with chunky yarn and size 15 needles. Found this pin on the weekend in the Irish Import shop. It looks even better in person. Think I posted the link before but just in case: http://www.petalstopicots.com/2014/11/quick-comfy-knit-scarf-pattern-scarfie/

Free Pattern in crochet or knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne had a cleft palate- but her lip was not involved. Feeding is very hard- and would have been even worse for your mother.


My nieces baby is having lip repair on Thursday, he has a small defect in his palate that will be repaired later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My nieces baby is having lip repair on Thursday, he has a small defect in his palate that will be repaired later.


I think my cousin is gorgeous and she has had major surgery so many times on her cleft palate and lip. Very painful and suffered so with not being able to eat normally. Guess she had a really bad case, but that being said, I don't even notice it. Her last surgery was just a few years ago with plastic surgeon and she is gorgeous. I don't think she got bullied because of it but being Mexican, as she got older and her skin got darker, there were friend's parents who no longer allowed their children to play with her. That still hurts. She suffers to this day, so in this case it was the parents who did the bullying. Hurts me even to talk about it as she is so sweet. She never feels she is good enough because of this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no snakes, not even in the Zoos!


Very smart that they don't allow them in zoos, probably they would somehow get free & case no end of problems

We watched a documentary about snakes in the Everglades of Florida, can't remember the kind for sure ? Boa constrictors or Anacondas? Fools got them as pets- who in their right mind does that?- then just dumped them in the wild when they got too big or were tried of them. Now they are breeding like rabbits & devastating the wildlife. No common sense.

We only have garter snakes here & I hate them, totally creep me out. I can't imagine having poisonous ones. Our friends were telling us about their neighbor in a trailer park in Arizona, he was raking in the yard, he's quite deaf & didn't hear the rattlesnake, got bitten twice on the arm, was a terrible ess & in hospital


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very smart that they don't allow them in zoos, probably they would somehow get free & case no end of problems
> 
> We watched a documentary about snakes in the Everglades of Florida, can't remember the kind for sure ? Boa constrictors or Anacondas? Fools got them as pets- who in their right mind does that?- then just dumped them in the wild when they got too big or were tried of them. Now they are breeding like rabbits & devastating the wildlife. No common sense.


Agreed on all points.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the scarf I was knitting. Knits up so fast with chunky yarn and size 15 needles. Found this pin on the weekend in the Irish Import shop. It looks even better in person. Think I posted the link before but just in case: http://www.petalstopicots.com/2014/11/quick-comfy-knit-scarf-pattern-scarfie/
> 
> Free Pattern in crochet or knit.


Beautiful, love the colors & the pin is lovely. Are you keeping it for yourself or gifting?
I'm glad you had a nice visit with your aunt, she certainly doesn't look her age, I would guess 80ish

Pretty fancy hotel you stayed at.
:lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, hope you enjoy the new job. Serena is sure growing up fast. Sad your mom is sleeping away her days, enjoy all the time with her you can.I still miss my mom & she's gone 33 yrs in Jan.

Julie, I forgot to comment yesterday on the funnies, cute
Your baby s 41, wow! Did you get to talk to her on her birthday?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie on the compliments on aunt and scarf. I'm gifting it.

Wanted to add this about the Niagara River and Lake Ontario and why we have Niagara Falls but my time ran out so posting separate.

According to Wikipedia the river flows from Lake Erie to Lake Ontario and the St. Lawrence Seaway empties from Lake Ontario eventually into the Atlantic Ocean.
Lake Erie's elevation is 560 ft. or 173 m. and Lake Ontario's elevation is 243 ft. or 74 m. You can see why we have Niagara Falls with the water changing height so much. This is why they built the Wellington Canal, so the big ships could continue to travel from one lake to the other. The locks allow them to account for the differences in elevation. Going to my aunt's house I sometimes have to wait while one of the huge ships goes along the canal. It is always fun to watch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, hope you got to talk with DD on her birthday. Happy Birthday to her from Upstate NY, though belated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


Your aunt is so lovely, and I can see the family resemblance Daralene.
No wonder you enjoyed your stay- quite some hotel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the scarf I was knitting. Knits up so fast with chunky yarn and size 15 needles. Found this pin on the weekend in the Irish Import shop. It looks even better in person. Think I posted the link before but just in case: http://www.petalstopicots.com/2014/11/quick-comfy-knit-scarf-pattern-scarfie/
> 
> Free Pattern in crochet or knit.


Personally I would not block it - I think you would lose that lovely knobbly texture.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan is over conscious of her looks- one really does not notice, until she points it out!


All I saw was a lovely lady holding a sheep in her arms 
One who must have green fingers to grow such beautiful roses


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very smart that they don't allow them in zoos, probably they would somehow get free & case no end of problems
> 
> We watched a documentary about snakes in the Everglades of Florida, can't remember the kind for sure ? Boa constrictors or Anacondas? Fools got them as pets- who in their right mind does that?- then just dumped them in the wild when they got too big or were tried of them. Now they are breeding like rabbits & devastating the wildlife. No common sense.
> 
> We only have garter snakes here & I hate them, totally creep me out. I can't imagine having poisonous ones. Our friends were telling us about their neighbor in a trailer park in Arizona, he was raking in the yard, he's quite deaf & didn't hear the rattlesnake, got bitten twice on the arm, was a terrible ess & in hospital


I am not keen on the idea of snake- I can just handle earthworms! I'd agree, thoughtless at the very least- stupidity more like- what an awful problem to have created.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to ask, what yarn did you use for the scarf, such pretty color combo.
I've been to Niagara falls several times but have never seen Welland Canal but we have travelled over the Soo Locks connecting Lake Superior with Lake Michigan & Hurron but they only drop the water level 20 feet, quite a difference from at Niagrara



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie on the compliments on aunt and scarf. I'm gifting it.
> 
> Wanted to add this about the Niagara River and Lake Ontario and why we have Niagara Falls but my time ran out so posting separate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope you enjoy the new job. Serena is sure growing up fast. Sad your mom is sleeping away her days, enjoy all the time with her you can.I still miss my mom & she's gone 33 yrs in Jan.
> 
> Julie, I forgot to comment yesterday on the funnies, cute
> Your baby s 41, wow! Did you get to talk to her on her birthday?


I'd already rung her several times this week- sent her a card and emailed and texted her- rang her yesterday- spoke for a bit, but got told, I've got to go- no idea why, it was a very abrupt conclusion. But I swallow my annoyance. (sort of)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Making progress....


The stocking is looking great Mel . Most probably finished now 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I saw was a lovely lady holding a sheep in her arms
> One who must have green fingers to grow such beautiful roses


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, hope you got to talk with DD on her birthday. Happy Birthday to her from Upstate NY, though belated.


Explanation below (above), Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I saw was a lovely lady holding a sheep in her arms
> One who must have green fingers to grow such beautiful roses


Fan has a lovely garden from the photos I've seen, not that I have visited!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> way to go david - i think gizmo is a much better name. -- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some awesome pyrotechnics from Earth Sky News.

http://earthsky.org/earth/two-powerful-volcanos-erupted-december-2015-mount-etna-momotombo?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=a644985b9d-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-a644985b9d-394023553


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, your aunt is very pretty, definitely see the resemblance. What a posh hotel! 
Julie, sorry your daughter cut phone call abruptly. That has to hurt. Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had a knock at the door this morning and a lady gave Gage a box and said it was for me. Another secret Santa. &#9786;&#127877;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are sooo cute.! You have been busy.  :thumbup:


They are lovely Kate 
I must go round with my eyes shut because I have never seen them on the bottles in the supermarkets and I know it's been going on for a few year now 
I will keep a look out for them this time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Am hoping to, however mum goes for a sleep in bed after lunch about 1pm., and lately hasnt wanted to get up again. She is very very tired.


Oh no I'm sorry to hear this Cathy . Just when she was getting all settled 
Is it just because of her age ? Or maybe the heat tiring her out 
I hope you enjoy your volunteer work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Same here (mind you didn't help that I first read it as garbage!). And I'm very tired so that could explain mine slowness. Didn't sleep well last night-probably the heat. But I was tired and couldn't even manage to read. Now that type of not sleeping I don't like-don't mind it if I can get up and do something.
> Can't go downstairs to sleep as David is packing his books and they are spread all around the floor. I should be thinkin gof starting here but I've been too tired when I am home. (and its too hot up here anyway) Just cool enough to sit in front of the fan, but lose that if I wander away from the desk.


Good luck with the move Margaret hope it doesn't get to hot while you are busy trying to move everything 
So have you got your house up for sale now ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, your aunt is very pretty, definitely see the resemblance. What a posh hotel!
> Julie, sorry your daughter cut phone call abruptly. That has to hurt. Hugs.


They were in the middle of chasing the ant invasion, whether it was that, or more likely it sounded as though some visitors had arrived- it does hurt, though Joy- incidentally I am blamed for a lot of issues because I had her at the Waldorf School. But she would never have had music lessons otherwise, nor art in any form at any other school (or at least a really pathetic gesture towards the artistic).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had a knock at the door this morning and a lady gave Gage a box and said it was for me. Another secret Santa. ☺🎅


You deserve lots of secret Santas, Mel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


What an amazing room that was. Your aunt does sound amazing for 97. well done to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What an amazing room that was. Your aunt does sound amazing for 97. well done to her.


Margaret- did you sleep at all? or is it too hot again?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


Beautiful pictures Daralene . Gorgeous bed was it perfect to sleep in ? 
Your aunt is definitely beautiful and no way would I say that she is 97 
Sounds like you had a great time and a lovely birthday 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the scarf I was knitting. Knits up so fast with chunky yarn and size 15 needles. Found this pin on the weekend in the Irish Import shop. It looks even better in person. Think I posted the link before but just in case: http://www.petalstopicots.com/2014/11/quick-comfy-knit-scarf-pattern-scarfie/
> 
> Free Pattern in crochet or knit.


Oooooh what a gorgeous colour and the pin just makes it perfect


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My nieces baby is having lip repair on Thursday, he has a small defect in his palate that will be repaired later.


Hope the lip repair goes smoothly for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with the move Margaret hope it doesn't get to hot while you are busy trying to move everything
> So have you got your house up for sale now ?


This place is not up fo rsale yet. The agent who sold us the new place is coming tomorrow. But we really need to tidy this place up and probably do a few things to smarten it up before it can go on the market. And I've done nothing yet because of all thats been going on and the heat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very smart that they don't allow them in zoos, probably they would somehow get free & case no end of problems
> 
> We watched a documentary about snakes in the Everglades of Florida, can't remember the kind for sure ? Boa constrictors or Anacondas? Fools got them as pets- who in their right mind does that?- then just dumped them in the wild when they got too big or were tried of them. Now they are breeding like rabbits & devastating the wildlife. No common sense.
> 
> We only have garter snakes here & I hate them, totally creep me out. I can't imagine having poisonous ones. Our friends were telling us about their neighbor in a trailer park in Arizona, he was raking in the yard, he's quite deaf & didn't hear the rattlesnake, got bitten twice on the arm, was a terrible ess & in hospital


Same thing is happening here people are allowed to buy all kinds of animals as pets and then when they out grow the cuteness they dump them out in the country side 
There is now a healthy population of snapper turtles in our waterways a poor man fishing had his finger took off by one , and a small type of alligator was found by someone walking their dog 
We also have a problem with a poisonous spider quite a few people have been bitten by a certain spider can't remember it's name but they think the spiders are coming in with people's luggage .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Had a knock at the door this morning and a lady gave Gage a box and said it was for me. Another secret Santa. ☺🎅


Oh wow was it more yarn ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret- did you sleep at all? or is it too hot again?


Slept for awhile but still very hot- around 33C (91F) with a very strong breeze. While in the breeze it feels cooler but quickly hot again if not in it. My room has hardly cooled down at all overnight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Same thing is happening here people are allowed to buy all kinds of animals as pets and then when they out grow the cuteness they dump them out in the country side
> There is now a healthy population of snapper turtles in our waterways a poor man fishing had his finger took off by one , and a small type of alligator was found by someone walking their dog
> We also have a problem with a poisonous spider quite a few people have been bitten by a certain spider can't remember it's name but they think the spiders are coming in with people's luggage .


At least the spider doesn't sound deliberate unlike those dumped.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm confused here - does one need to do volunteer work to get their retirement? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I start on Tuesday. I need to do 15hrs week, I think we are working which days when I am there on Tuesday. Am doing 5 hrs on Tues for a start.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this one from mjs:
> 
> This person on the knitting forum meant gesture, but I love the accidental double meaning of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My difficult part of December is behind me now so I am ready to get Christmas going. The 4th is the anniversary of my mother's death and the 5th is my sister's. Both died rather young from cancer. It has been dreary and raining which doesn't help either. Now is time to "pull myself up by my bootstraps" and get on with it. Enough is enough.
> The grandchildren are coming this week and help getting the Christmas decorations up. First job is finding them in the garage. A couple of weeks ago I took a class in making 3d snowflakes from strips of paper. I found them on the internet after the class and I think they are called Finnish Stars. Anyway, I have been making stars or snowflakes, which-ever, and it is a fun break to do something different. They will be part of the decorations.
> I need to get to bed. Our computer man is coming early in the morning so I need to getup early and get presentable before he gets here. Michael likes Ray and so comes over frequently and works on our computers. He has us so organized that it is scary. I think part of it is Michael lost his mother about 3 months ago and his girlfriend moved out about a month later so he is somewhat at loose ends,
> I see I wrote a book again. Have a great night and play nice.
> Marilyn


Sending you hugs. Dad will be gone 3 years January 19. I am glad Micheal is happy coming to you to work on your computers. Perhaps he is also finding comfort in spending time with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job on Gage's hat


gagesmom said:


> I still have to catch up here. Decided to try the dpns again.
> Calmly put them down and got my circle needle. Trying to make a stocking on the circs. Have chosen off white, red, green and a variegated yarn. Just tried Gages name and I missed a stitch here or there but I am happy how it turned out.👍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes Sonja there were few other things in the box but there was beautiful yarn.&#128525;

Gwen I am working on a stocking. I am worried as the heel part is next. &#128552;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on the Pepper cardigan (both this week and last weeks) - Vicky knew straight away who it was.
> Haven't been to see her today- but Vicky sent a photo! She is still behaving, eating every 3-4 hours. Bilirubin levels dropping so no need to keep checking them (for jaundice) and she is now gaining weight. So all in all doing very well.
> 
> And heard that the sellers signed the contract so it is now going ahead- neither party can pull out now.
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!


gagesmom said:


> Making progress....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, So sweet and so hard the memories and love that linger. Big Hugs for you.


Thanks. And hugs for you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


What an elegant room. Your aunt is a beautiful lady. I can see why no one believes she is 97!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like this site Julie. Thanks. I would love to fill a wall in the bathroom with quotes like that....think it would look cool. Hmmmmm....will bookmark that site and think on it a bit.....


Lurker 2 said:


> Worth checking out!
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18498&memberid=947355


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great. thanks cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sorry if I have double up with someone else, but I looked up the Innocent smoothie hats and found this....
> 
> http://www.thebigknit.co.uk/hats-amazing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Niether did I; just thought what a lovely lady and sweet lamb.


KateB said:


> I for one didn't notice!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a little warm - what will the humidity be? heidi spent a week under the bili lamp when she was born - eyes covered - laying on a diaper so the light touched her all over. they even kept heidi that long. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on the Pepper cardigan (both this week and last weeks) - Vicky knew straight away who it was.
> Haven't been to see her today- but Vicky sent a photo! She is still behaving, eating every 3-4 hours. Bilirubin levels dropping so no need to keep checking them (for jaundice) and she is now gaining weight. So all in all doing very well.
> 
> And heard that the sellers signed the contract so it is now going ahead- neither party can pull out now.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW what a beautiful bedroom. What a lovely place to celebrate your birthday. You aunt is beautiful and certainly does't show her age. That was a big slice of cake too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely; the pin really does look well with it too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the scarf I was knitting. Knits up so fast with chunky yarn and size 15 needles. Found this pin on the weekend in the Irish Import shop. It looks even better in person. Think I posted the link before but just in case: http://www.petalstopicots.com/2014/11/quick-comfy-knit-scarf-pattern-scarfie/
> 
> Free Pattern in crochet or knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Sonja there were few other things in the box but there was beautiful yarn.😍
> 
> Gwen I am working on a stocking. I am worried as the heel part is next. 😨


I knew it . Lucky you do we get to see a picture so I can drool over it . .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will post it later as I am trying to move furniture and get space made for the tree. 

I also just now got a msg from a friend at work she is going to come by today with yarn for me. It feels like Christmas is here already today for me. &#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I will post it later as I am trying to move furniture and get space made for the tree.
> 
> I also just now got a msg from a friend at work she is going to come by today with yarn for me. It feels like Christmas is here already today for me. ☺


Good job you cleared all the boxes away now you have space for the new 😄
I'm happy for you Mel you deserve some lovely surprises especially this time of year . Will look forward to seeing pictures of what you make with it 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. Didn't sleep well at all last night. For some reason lately I will just out of the blue start itching on my arm or arms and the itching gets so intense it drives me me into a frantic state of scratching. No, it is not dry skin, there is no rash or bumps or redness (except from scratching) and no bug bites. The only relieve I've gotten is from using a cortizone based cream and taking benedryl. Last night it started around midnight and I kept slathering my arms with an anti-itch lotion, then Lavender essential oil, and took two benedryl capsules (didn't have any liquid). Was driving me crazy (didn't have far to go) for over 3 hours. It finally subsided about 3:30 a.m. and I was able to fall asleep. I have no idea what is causing the itching; nothing in laundry, food, clothing, soaps, etc. has changed. Really weird; have a check up with general physician on the 30th and will talk to him about it then. Did talk to nurse on the phone a few weeks ago and she had no clue. 
I remember my dad used to get what he referred to as "the heebie geebies" where his back would itch like that. I remember him having my mom wipe down his back with rubbing alcohol to calm the itching down. guess I should pick up a bottle of rubbing alcohol and give it a try. Really does make me frantic the itching is so intense. Anyone ever have something like this? I am open to ideas .

Sewing machine is acting up. I know I need to have it cleaned professionally and will try to keep it going for a few more weeks. Costs me quite a bit to have it serviced and even more if any repairs are need which I know it does need. It keeps beeping at me and repeatedly saying "update file is corrupt" whatever that means as I haven't updated anything and wouldn't know how to anyway. I have a few more items to get made before Christmas and hope it will keep running long enough for me to finish them. It always takes about 2 weeks for the servicing to be done and I have to take it to a town about an hour away so crossing my fingers it will hang on for just a bit.

Finished up the final pair of fingerless gloves that I was making for Christmas. 
Need to move on to the next project; knitting or whatever. I'm thinking of making DH some natural beard conditioner for Christmas. I know he likes it and has been out of it for awhile. All I need to get will be a nice bottle to put it into. Have no idea what I'm going to do for youngest DD and her birthday is the day after Christmas so need to come up with 2 things. Also still need to decorate! Did get almost finished with one wreath yesterday. Funny I wasn't too happy with it but when DD came in from work last night she saw it on the dining room table and was all "ooooo's" and "ahhhhh's" over it. Guess it is nicer than I thought. I used a pool noodle to create the form and covered it with a green burlap ribbon and just started adding some adornment. If I get it finished I'll post a picture. 

Now I've gone and rambled on about a bunch of nothing; guess I need to get dressed (yep still in pjs at 1:20 pm) and get busy. Hope to TTYL Here's a big hug to everyone {{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You are all wonderful re my looks thank you. I'm always a bit self conscious when meeting people for first time but in general I don't concern myself as learned long ago to cope. I was operated on by a wonderful lady surgeon Dr Cecily Pickerell, who was outstanding in her field. I have some letters she wrote to my parents in support and she was so kind. My last op was at 13 so I remember her very well. I have 2 female cousins on dads side with same situation, one very severely affected. I'm lucky mine isn't severe. I had issues with teeth not growing properly in that area and lots of dental work when I was young. As for the sheep I love going to the farm and feeding the lambs who are rejected by their mothers, they are so cute, the friends who own the farm hire a shearer, and also have pigs, chickens, horse and a dog. 
Gardening is a great way to get exercise, and enjoy the beauty of nature. Work day coming up so better get going. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder why not in the zoos? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No, no snakes, not even in the Zoos!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a bedroom. i should look that good when i am 90. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that happened all too often - still happens sorry to say. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I think my cousin is gorgeous and she has had major surgery so many times on her cleft palate and lip. Very painful and suffered so with not being able to eat normally. Guess she had a really bad case, but that being said, I don't even notice it. Her last surgery was just a few years ago with plastic surgeon and she is gorgeous. I don't think she got bullied because of it but being Mexican, as she got older and her skin got darker, there were friend's parents who no longer allowed their children to play with her. That still hurts. She suffers to this day, so in this case it was the parents who did the bullying. Hurts me even to talk about it as she is so sweet. She never feels she is good enough because of this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally i would have "forgotten" to call. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I'd already rung her several times this week- sent her a card and emailed and texted her- rang her yesterday- spoke for a bit, but got told, I've got to go- no idea why, it was a very abrupt conclusion. But I swallow my annoyance. (sort of)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does your new place have central air? --- sam



darowil said:


> This place is not up fo rsale yet. The agent who sold us the new place is coming tomorrow. But we really need to tidy this place up and probably do a few things to smarten it up before it can go on the market. And I've done nothing yet because of all thats been going on and the heat.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, is this your new machine that is giving you trouble?
My Christmas gift is to get my machine updated. There is a drawing pad that one can make their own drawings into stitch outs. A cheating and easy way to digitize (?) patterns
Get that machine fixed. That is a real frustration when it is not working correctly.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, is this your new machine that is giving you trouble?
My Christmas gift is to get my machine updated. There is a drawing pad that one can make their own drawings into stitch outs. A cheating and easy way to digitize (?) patterns
Get that machine fixed. That is a real frustration when it is not working correctly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you make your beard conditioner? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking of making DH some natural beard conditioner for Christmas. I know he likes it and has been out of it for awhile. All I need to get will be a nice bottle to put it into.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder why not in the zoos? --- sam


Probably to make sure that they don't escape ,or are stolen. Remember Sam that there are idiots around who would steal anything.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the plastic surgeons now do amazing work repairing hare lip now. My cousins son, he's 33 now had what our old doctor said was the worst he had ever seen had it repaired & unless you know would never guess he had it. He sounds a little different when he speaks but otherwise is totally normal.
Had you not mentioned it we would never have known.

When I was a child my step-dad had about 300 ewes so we raised many orphans by bottle every year, they are so cute!



Fan said:


> You are all wonderful re my looks thank you. I'm always a bit self conscious when meeting people for first time but in general I don't concern myself as learned long ago to cope. I was operated on by a wonderful lady surgeon Dr Cecily Pickerell, who was outstanding in her field. I have some letters she wrote to my parents in support and she was so kind. My last op was at 13 so I remember her very well. I have 2 female cousins on dads side with same situation, one very severely affected. I'm lucky mine isn't severe. I had issues with teeth not growing properly in that area and lots of dental work when I was young. As for the sheep I love going to the farm and feeding the lambs who are rejected by their mothers, they are so cute, the friends who own the farm hire a shearer, and also have pigs, chickens, horse and a dog.
> Gardening is a great way to get exercise, and enjoy the beauty of nature. Work day coming up so better get going. Cheers Fan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Kate
> I must go round with my eyes shut because I have never seen them on the bottles in the supermarkets and I know it's been going on for a few year now
> I will keep a look out for them this time


Neither have I!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sonja you are too kind. 

Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow. 

Here is what was in the box.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you get the sewing machine sorted out, so frustrating.
Speaking of sewing I must get off here & do some. Almost done the hoodie for GD
Hope you figure out what's making you itch.

Melody, lucky you getting nice gifts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - we don't have anyone here that would do such a thing. lol --- sam



martina said:


> Probably to make sure that they don't escape ,or are stolen. Remember Sam that there are idiots around who would steal anything.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't think there were any snakes in australia or new zealand. --- sam


Sam, Australia has some of the deadliest snakes in the world. I have heard NZ is snake free, unless they are in captivity.
While we do have non deadly snakes, like pythons and tree snakes, most have some degree of deadliness.

Simple rule, do not touch any unless it is a pet snake and call the snake catcher. The councils have contacts if needed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ok, I understand 'geocaching' but 'munzees' and 'portals'?!! :lol:


munzees are qr codes found like caches. portals are from a new game I am learning called Ingress. Think I need some lessons in that one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Heather*, it is so good to see that you are posting more often and to recognize the brighter tone of ''voice'' you are using. Glad that life is looking more positive for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy, new situation does have its challenges, especially budget wise and sometimes it is lonely, but there is a freedom that I have not had for some time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh - we don't have anyone here that would do such a thing. lol --- sam


Ha! Ha,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> nothing so cruel as one child to another. --- sam


So true, and sometimes the effects linger all your life.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> How sad the young lady couldn't get the treatment she needed, due to the hospital not having the proper drugs to treat her.
> 
> Why on earth did the buyers have the keys to the house if the sale had not closed? Here, if the sale has not closed, you do not get the keys.
> 
> Enjoy your dinner!


With regard to the island house, the buyers changed the locks. The keys were not handed over.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gwen, try putting ice on the itching areas. Should help some. 

I am waiting for DD to get here. We are going to the Ladies Auxiliary Christmas party at the club we belong to. Last year is the first I have gone. A friend invited me and saved me a seat. I asked dd to go this year. Turned in our $$ and 10 minutes later the same friend asked me if I was coming. She is so excited that both of us are going! It will be a nice evening. Dinner and entertainment.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly! But I prefer not to have them (maybe I'm a woose)


Having had a couple of encounters with blacks sliding past, you are not alone in that feeling. One, as a child on a cane farm, and another while in Army Reserves on exercise. Love them when there is glass between me and them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja you are too kind.
> 
> Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what was in the box.


Secret Santa really knows what you like in your house 
In the picture of Gage the other day you could see the young man he will turn into but in this one you can see the little boy still in him , both great pictures but showing different parts of him 
Is he getting excited for Christmas ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Neither have I!


Just looked it up and found some beautiful patterns ( I'm easily distracted) 
The hats will be on the little bottles from February 2016


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he is Sonja. 

He says all the time he is not a little kid anymore but he is excited.&#128077;

Heck I am 40 and I am excited about Christmas.&#127877;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm confused here - does one need to do volunteer work to get their retirement? --- sam


Only wish is it was retirement. No it is unemployment support. Looking forward to that stage as so tired of little short jobs, want something stable and long lasting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just realised I haven't coughed sneezed or spluttered for the last couple of hours , no sore throat either, yippee I think I'm better . Mmm now the dilemma husband has been cooking and cleaning up afterwards he never ever does that maybe I still am coughing just a little might last another day &#128520;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja you are too kind.
> 
> Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what was in the box.


Wow, what a lovely secret santa.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised I haven't coughed sneezed or spluttered for the last couple of hours , no sore throat either, yippee I think I'm better . Mmm now the dilemma husband has been cooking and cleaning up afterwards he never ever does that maybe I still am coughing just a little might last another day 😈


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie,
I think Waldorf Schools are wonderful and certainly give the children much love for art, nature, writing, dramatics and books.
Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope your machine gets fixed. Both mine need fixing.
Daralene, forgot to say I love the scarf and pin.
Mel, so glad you have such a wonderful secret Santa. Love the happiness on Gage's face.
Sonja, so glad you are feeling better.
Went to my meeting, Walmart, Home Depot and Maya and I had our walk. Shopped on Amazon. All I have left is to get gift certificate from True Value Hardware for DS and DOMH (daughter of my heart). I am NOT the shopper.
One of these days when we are out of town at Costco I have to get my eyes checked and then order glasses. I keep cleaning these more than once a day but either they are too scratched, my vision has changed, or I'm growing cataracts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I think he is Sonja.
> 
> He says all the time he is not a little kid anymore but he is excited.👍
> 
> Heck I am 40 and I am excited about Christmas.🎅


Me too . I love this time of year . Got the Christmas Eve gifts already even though son is 19 now he will still get pjs, Christmas slippers , special spoon drinking chocolate and popcorn ( can just see the eye rolling look I will get ) he still plans to watch a Christmas movie with me, I will really enjoy this Christmas Eve movie as I know it will be the last 
Although I did think last years would be the last so you never know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Slept for awhile but still very hot- around 33C (91F) with a very strong breeze. While in the breeze it feels cooler but quickly hot again if not in it. My room has hardly cooled down at all overnight.


So glad I did not move to Australia! Hopefully the new house will be different.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is Marilyn. I have to say I've done more research on the Viking machines and if I were to ever get another one I may look at a different brand. Some of the reviews have not been good. I just received as a gift a How to Digitize course on Craftsy to try and make heads or tails out of my digitizing software as I do have one within the TrueEmbroidery software. I really want to learn how to do it. I have the capability just not the now how yet. Today I've manage to get some cute wine glass coasters done that will be a gift and the materials ready to do some placemates. I hope to get them made tomorrow (may start tonight).


Railyn said:


> Gwen, is this your new machine that is giving you trouble?
> My Christmas gift is to get my machine updated. There is a drawing pad that one can make their own drawings into stitch outs. A cheating and easy way to digitize (?) patterns
> Get that machine fixed. That is a real frustration when it is not working correctly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'll have to dig out my recipe/formula but it is very easy. I use a couple of different oils like Grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil along with vitamin E and a few essential oils. Brantley really likes it. If you are interested I can send you a small amount to try when I get it made up. Just let me know. You really do have a wonderful beard; and yes, I am partial to beards if they are kept nice. 


thewren said:


> how do you make your beard conditioner? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is really cute. I do think the eyelash yarn may look more fur-like. You just amaze me.


Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go watch a little tv with the DH and then work at the machine a bit more. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kiwifrau sends her regards to everyone and will be back as soon as she can. She is thinking of you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I will check on what yarn I used for the scarf Bonnie. 
Thank you for all the lovely words about my aunt. She is very special to me since I lived with her for a part of my childhood.
The room was gorgeous. Only complaint I had was the pillows were too hard for me. Not much give, but the bed was perfect. I usually can't get in the bed at these fancy places as the bed is too high, but it was just right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, cute little boots. I also love Christmas, decorating, shopping for & making gifts as well as cooking for everyone. My favorite time of year


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, so happy people are making sure you are well supplied with yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja you are too kind.
> 
> Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what was in the box.


Oh Mel, that is so wonderful and Gage looks soooo happy. Probably the same look on your face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


This are so lovely. I've seen eyelash yarn a lot to give a fur like look. When I was at a yarn store in the Fingerlakes I saw balls that I thought were fur but they were yarn. Want to get some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of snakes, was afraid of them but then in the farmhouse that had a dirt basement, the snakes were quite pretty and non-poisonous. Can't' believe I would ever say that but living on the farm changed me. They were milk snakes and where creamy white with beautiful shade of brown stripes outlined in black. They kept down the mice.

Busyworkerbee, glad you have a space of your own and hope it won't always be lonely.

Mel, your tree will be so pretty all decorated. I'll have to get some furniture moved for my tree too. If it weren't for the grandchildren I would be happy with a table tree.

Bonnie, I can't find the yarn label. I used to keep track of everything I did and would tape the labels to a sheet that had the pattern on it. No more I guess. I know it is Malabrigo Chunky and on the Webs site it matches the Emerald blue. Quite nice for a chunky yarn, soft. It is not highly spun so almost like knitting with fleece, but not quite.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DGS#1 sang for the Military lighting of the Christmas tree at the airport today. It was so moving. There were many decorated veterans who had their achievements read and then placed a decoration on the tree as we honored them with applause. A Bagpipe band and those in uniform with flags and the room looked so beautiful. DS sang so beautiful and with so much emotion. Lovely job and I was so moved. His grandfather on his mother's side of the family was on the ship that the WWII treaty was signed. I told him his grandfather would have been proud. There were quite a few women honored.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love that Irish pin. It is so unique looking and the scarf is perfect with it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


That little Ugg is so cute, you guys are all amazing. Keep this up I may get my needles out again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some awesome pyrotechnics from Earth Sky News.
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/two-powerful-volcanos-erupted-december-2015-mount-etna-momotombo?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=a644985b9d-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-a644985b9d-394023553


Quite spectacular.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen have to give you a hard time, how can you have a Corrupt Sewing machine?? That made me laugh. Love all our computer items. 
Hope the itching doesn't happen again, what a pain that would be.
Mel, you have a wonderful secret Santa. 
Back in the city and back to work tomorrow. Then have to do some Christmas shopping for my mom and finish up some of mine. Wish I would have made some gifts this year but just did not have the time. Did some baby blankets to donate and some fingerless gloves but that was about it. I was going to make some simple quilts over the summer but the weather was so nice I worked outside a lot. But have the sewing machine at the apt with me now so hopefully after Christmas will start projects for next Christmas!, Darlene your aunt is so pretty. Loved the pictures.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


Have you tried brushing a small sample of the yarn knitted up, with a teasel brush ? It works well with wool, not sure about other yarns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, check this out for the furry look:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375569-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Have you tried brushing a small sample of the yarn knitted up, with a teasel brush ? It works well with wool, not sure about other yarns.


Wow, would love to see that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised I haven't coughed sneezed or spluttered for the last couple of hours , no sore throat either, yippee I think I'm better . Mmm now the dilemma husband has been cooking and cleaning up afterwards he never ever does that maybe I still am coughing just a little might last another day 😈


Glad you are feeling better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I'll have to dig out my recipe/formula but it is very easy. I use a couple of different oils like Grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil along with vitamin E and a few essential oils. Brantley really likes it. If you are interested I can send you a small amount to try when I get it made up. Just let me know. You really do have a wonderful beard; and yes, I am partial to beards if they are kept nice.


I would also be interested in the recipe. DS had a beard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DGS#1 sang for the Military lighting of the Christmas tree at the airport today. It was so moving. There were many decorated veterans who had their achievements read and then placed a decoration on the tree as we honored them with applause. A Bagpipe band and those in uniform with flags and the room looked so beautiful. DS sang so beautiful and with so much emotion. Lovely job and I was so moved. His grandfather on his mother's side of the family was on the ship that the WWII treaty was signed. I told him his grandfather would have been proud. There were quite a few women honored.


Wonderful. Your DGS will have many special memories of his childhood.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, would love to see that.


Some years ago my sister crocheted some small squirrel toys and used this method for making their tails very bushy, and it worked very well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend Terri and Co worker brought me this tonight.
So excited.&#128077;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you and Gage received present earlier, and now you get another one. Mind you, at the rate you knit it will probably be used up by tomorrow. Happy knitting, Melody , you deserve something good happening to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that you and Gage received present earlier, and now you get another one. Mind you, at the rate you knit it will probably be used up by tomorrow. Happy knitting, Melody , you deserve something good happening to you.


I fully agree- that's great Mel!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you got a chuckle about the corrupt sewing machine. If it is corrupt it is from my cursing it as it was constantly beeping at me and having to be rethreaded....LOL. Stupid machine....LOL.

A big thank you to those that sent me pms about possible causes of the itching and possible things to try. You know who you are and I so appreciate your various tips and information. At least I can make some suggestions to the doctor now other than just "it itches".


Spider said:


> Gwen have to give you a hard time, how can you have a Corrupt Sewing machine?? That made me laugh. Love all our computer items.
> Hope the itching doesn't happen again, what a pain that would be.
> Mel, you have a wonderful secret Santa.
> Back in the city and back to work tomorrow. Then have to do some Christmas shopping for my mom and finish up some of mine. Wish I would have made some gifts this year but just did not have the time. Did some baby blankets to donate and some fingerless gloves but that was about it. I was going to make some simple quilts over the summer but the weather was so nice I worked outside a lot. But have the sewing machine at the apt with me now so hopefully after Christmas will start projects for next Christmas!, Darlene your aunt is so pretty. Loved the pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami (for your DS) and Sam* If you interested in beard oils check out this site. It has several natural recipes for beard oils and balms. They are very easy to make.

http://www.jebiga.com/10-diy-beard-oil-recipes/

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/09/diy-beard-oil/



tami_ohio said:


> I would also be interested in the recipe. DS had a beard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is really cute. I do think the eyelash yarn may look more fur-like. You just amaze me.


Thank you Gwen .I will give it a try see what it looks like


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'm sure you will have a lot of fun and make beautiful things with the yarn.
Sonja, you amaze me. Hugs dear lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look pretty nasty - i would not want to come across them. --- sam


busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, Australia has some of the deadliest snakes in the world. I have heard NZ is snake free, unless they are in captivity.
> While we do have non deadly snakes, like pythons and tree snakes, most have some degree of deadliness.
> 
> Simple rule, do not touch any unless it is a pet snake and call the snake catcher. The councils have contacts if needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thinking sonja - don't ruin a good thing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just realised I haven't coughed sneezed or spluttered for the last couple of hours , no sore throat either, yippee I think I'm better . Mmm now the dilemma husband has been cooking and cleaning up afterwards he never ever does that maybe I still am coughing just a little might last another day 😈


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful evening - enjoy it to the max. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Me too . I love this time of year . Got the Christmas Eve gifts already even though son is 19 now he will still get pjs, Christmas slippers , special spoon drinking chocolate and popcorn ( can just see the eye rolling look I will get ) he still plans to watch a Christmas movie with me, I will really enjoy this Christmas Eve movie as I know it will be the last
> Although I did think last years would be the last so you never know


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is perfect - what a great bootie - your talent is never ending - you could always knit a fun fur topper for it that goes down in the boot and over the top. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love a sample and the recipe - i don't want very much do i? lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I'll have to dig out my recipe/formula but it is very easy. I use a couple of different oils like Grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil along with vitamin E and a few essential oils. Brantley really likes it. If you are interested I can send you a small amount to try when I get it made up. Just let me know. You really do have a wonderful beard; and yes, I am partial to beards if they are kept nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should take your own pillow with you daralene - my uncle elmer never left home for an extended time without his pillow. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I will check on what yarn I used for the scarf Bonnie.
> Thank you for all the lovely words about my aunt. She is very special to me since I lived with her for a part of my childhood.
> The room was gorgeous. Only complaint I had was the pillows were too hard for me. Not much give, but the bed was perfect. I usually can't get in the bed at these fancy places as the bed is too high, but it was just right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like there is a lot of knitting in your future. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> My friend Terri and Co worker brought me this tonight.
> So excited.👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - i will try some of them. my beard isn't as thick as it used to be - and i need to find someone that knows what they are doing to keep it trimmed for me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami (for your DS) and Sam* If you interested in beard oils check out this site. It has several natural recipes for beard oils and balms. They are very easy to make.
> 
> http://www.jebiga.com/10-diy-beard-oil-recipes/
> 
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/09/diy-beard-oil/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised I haven't coughed sneezed or spluttered for the last couple of hours , no sore throat either, yippee I think I'm better . Mmm now the dilemma husband has been cooking and cleaning up afterwards he never ever does that maybe I still am coughing just a little might last another day 😈


Milk it as long as you can! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any advice on how to achieve a certain look . I'm making a type of ugg bootie and I want it to look as if it's fur lined . I plan to put button either side with loops in red across , not a very good description i know but the problem is the yarn I used is too thick and doesn't look fur like . I do have some eyelash yarn do you think that will work ? I think I have a some other yarn with little bumps in it that might work


I made them with eyelash yarn and I thought it looked good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.&#129298;
Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that Marilynn I've had a similar bug apart from the heaving hope you get well soon 💐
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a little warm - what will the humidity be? heidi spent a week under the bili lamp when she was born - eyes covered - laying on a diaper so the light touched her all over. they even kept heidi that long. --- sam


Humidity very low which helps- well it has been. Rising now with possible rain- just as the temperature drops so still need to keep the place shut up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm confused here - does one need to do volunteer work to get their retirement? --- sam


You may have got a reply- but the problem is she is too young to get the Age Pension so needs to look for work to get any thing fromt he government. Cathy is old enough to have a biut more freedome that Heather in the demands made on those looking for work to remain elegible for the payments.
Once you are old enough for the age pension then no requirement to work (though there are income and asset tests to determine eligibility).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does your new place have central air? --- sam


Don't think it has anything. But it is an old place with high ceilings so should be OK for the shorter spells. Think we will put one in one section which will heat up and cool down quicker so we can have one cool or warm section when needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the reason I had such trouble sleeping last night is that it was hot- the hottest December night since 1890s! 118 years in fact. And hottest night for 9 years. 

Went out to Knitting leaving David here packing- got home to an empty garage. Was on the phone to Maryanne who told me he was at Vickys puttin gup a blind. Spoke to Vicky later- David had just left there having bathed Elizabeth. She doesn't like her bath so screams all through it and no different for Grandpa. 
Taking Maryanne there for a while tomorrow.

Mum is home from hospital and has settled well into her place.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Trying to catch up a bit on last week, the pepper cardigan is adorable!!! 

Things have been quite busy around here. Mia's mom and dad came and put up my tree and got the lights on it whilst I cuddled with her. We then had dinner and they went home. Still need to get ornaments on it at some point. 

Rookie and her DH were traveling through on Saturday morning and my DH and I met them for breakfast as well as them being generous wonderful souls to bring down a recliner love seat they were moving out to go to my DS1. Most of the furniture that he had was his roommates and when he got promoted and moved DS1 lost a bit of furniture, so this is much appreciated. 

Have been having issues with my thumb so knitting is very slow going these days, though last night I did find an easy crochet blanket pattern and the lady has a video that you can watch also, and I did fairly well. Rookie's crash course at Halloween really helped me a lot. Being able to watch the video and follow along with the written pattern has helped my fuzzled brain to understand the written pattern better. It was a bit confusing to me when I was trying to read the easy as pie patterns looking for something to try. The crochet does not seem to be as hard on my thumb. Though DH says I just need to do nothing like that with it for a while. HA!! Easier said than done, just can't sit and watch tv and do nothing, feel like Im wasting time. Needless to say Christmas gifts will not be done on time, folks wont care. They will get them when they get them and they will understand. 

Glad to hear the bits of good medical news, prayers for all who are ill or dealing with medical issues. 

I will share a couple of pictures of Mia (dad has said as how may nickname her Mimi) in closing and a group hug as I dont know when the last one was and I missed it anyway!

{{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up a bit on last week, the pepper cardigan is adorable!!!
> 
> Things have been quite busy around here. Mia's mom and dad came and put up my tree and got the lights on it whilst I cuddled with her. We then had dinner and they went home. Still need to get ornaments on it at some point.
> 
> ...


It was great seeing you and DH. The trip was nice as we were in Springfield to share in the in Angel of Hope Memorial for the babies born too soon. It's so sad the number of names that are added to the list each year and the announcement that they were in need of funds to build two more walls around the statue to accommodate the names. DD and I made some divinity - first batch didn't set up well (we're a little rusty at candy making), but the second batch is wonderful and then a big batch of caramels. DD will make gift bags for all the teachers she works with for her vision-impaired students.

Going in to work for a very full day today as we're working on getting the 401k (retirement) plan set up. I'll be working pretty much every day until the first payroll runs in January, so very little else getting done. I will make time for the tree and presents and maybe a little bit of cookie baking, but the rest of the decorating and cooking will take a back seat this year. As DH says, those things not done this year will just be more appreciated next year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

She is a cutie!



sugarsugar said:


> I had Serena for 3 hours this morning before it got too hot (which it didnt anyway) . We had good fun. Read stories, played with toys inside and spent a lot of time in the backyard. She is saying soooo many words now. So cute.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am amazed at your talent Julie! Designing and then knitting these works of art you are a very wonderfully talented lady!



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- I am now nearly at the middle of the row.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Stay safe in the bad weather you are having. You sound very happy by the way. I am glad for you.


Stayed mostly indoors during the worst of it. Thank you : D I am very happy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Such a bright eyed little beauty Mia is.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ROFL :lol:



Lurker 2 said:


> A funny to lighten the moment of storm:
> 
> With a very seductive voice, a wife asked her husband, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have not heard this version before, love it. Will borrow it to post on FB if that is ok Julie?



Lurker 2 said:


> A cautionary tale:
> 
> A mouse looked through the crack in the wall to see the farmer and his wife open a package.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PulLover, Mia is gorgeous.
Mags, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No worries, I can never find the all band when I really need it but otherwise seem to have them hanging around. Sure is lovely yarn & that pin looks so great in it.


Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of snakes, was afraid of them but then in the farmhouse that had a dirt basement, the snakes were quite pretty and non-poisonous. Can't' believe I would ever say that but living on the farm changed me. They were milk snakes and where creamy white with beautiful shade of brown stripes outlined in black. They kept down the mice.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, glad you have a space of your own and hope it won't always be lonely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dawn*, I am amazed at the way she is holding up her head and looking back at your face. For one so young, that is impressive neck strength. Wow!!

And such a cute little one. I think she may take after her grandmother which is certainly not a bad thing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, Mia is sure growing, such a cutie. Sorry your hand is giving trouble. I also find it wasting time if I watch tV with nothing in my hands.

Melody, great stash of yarn, that should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Some years ago my sister crocheted some small squirrel toys and used this method for making their tails very bushy, and it worked very well.


I must try this. Love those extra touches. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My friend Terri and Co worker brought me this tonight.
> So excited.👍


Santa's Angels are busy at work. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


So sorry to hear you've been so poorly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great suggestion Sam about taking my own pillow. Sometimes I actually remember to do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up a bit on last week, the pepper cardigan is adorable!!!
> 
> Things have been quite busy around here. Mia's mom and dad came and put up my tree and got the lights on it whilst I cuddled with her. We then had dinner and they went home. Still need to get ornaments on it at some point.
> 
> ...


Mia is a bright little button!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am amazed at your talent Julie! Designing and then knitting these works of art you are a very wonderfully talented lady!


In this case, Dawn I am following Alice Starmore most of the way- just having to make it bigger- so most of the kudos goes to her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have not heard this version before, love it. Will borrow it to post on FB if that is ok Julie?


Fine by me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In this case, Dawn I am following Alice Starmore most of the way- just having to make it bigger- so most of the kudos goes to her!


Now this is when we need to be closer for sure. Did you have a problem getting the gauge she says? I actually have the yarn from her for the sweater in her book and if I knit with the gauge she gives it will be way too tight. Ravelry says she knits with the tips of her needles, but how does one do that. It still has to go over the needle part eventually. I also didn't know how to organize the pattern. This is the one I have, hard to explain, but how did you work out the pattern to use without having to have it take up half the room with all the different design sections? If you don't know what I mean I will post a photo of my pattern. I will need to knit in a rolling chair as when I set it up it goes 1/2 way around the room. :XD: :XD: :XD: I do tend to complicate things, but it is such a lot of work and I want to do it right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that you and Gage received present earlier, and now you get another one. Mind you, at the rate you knit it will probably be used up by tomorrow. Happy knitting, Melody , you deserve something good happening to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami (for your DS) and Sam* If you interested in beard oils check out this site. It has several natural recipes for beard oils and balms. They are very easy to make.
> 
> http://www.jebiga.com/10-diy-beard-oil-recipes/
> 
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/09/09/diy-beard-oil/


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now this is when we need to be closer for sure. Did you have a problem getting the gauge she says? I actually have the yarn from her for the sweater in her book and if I knit with the gauge she gives it will be way too tight. Ravelry says she knits with the tips of her needles, but how does one do that. It still has to go over the needle part eventually. I also didn't know how to organize the pattern. This is the one I have, hard to explain, but how did you work out the pattern to use without having to have it take up half the room with all the different design sections? If you don't know what I mean I will post a photo of my pattern. I will need to knit in a rolling chair as when I set it up it goes 1/2 way around the room. :XD: :XD: :XD: I do tend to complicate things, but it is such a lot of work and I want to do it right.


I've not worried about achieving absolute gauge- used one of the 5 ply yarns and the needle sizes she gives- Jean's Gansey is a comfortable fit- as will be mine. With room to wear layers underneath. I would worry only if you wanted an ultra sculptured fit- which I don't like any way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


Feel better soon. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now this is when we need to be closer for sure. Did you have a problem getting the gauge she says? I actually have the yarn from her for the sweater in her book and if I knit with the gauge she gives it will be way too tight. Ravelry says she knits with the tips of her needles, but how does one do that. It still has to go over the needle part eventually. I also didn't know how to organize the pattern. This is the one I have, hard to explain, but how did you work out the pattern to use without having to have it take up half the room with all the different design sections? If you don't know what I mean I will post a photo of my pattern. I will need to knit in a rolling chair as when I set it up it goes 1/2 way around the room. :XD: :XD: :XD: I do tend to complicate things, but it is such a lot of work and I want to do it right.


When you knit, pay attention to where the yarn is on your needles. Do you keep the stitches close to the tips as you work them, or farther down the needles? Farther down the needles gives you tighter stitches/ gauge. If you work closer to the tips, you knit looser. Since learning this, my gauge has gotten looser. I used to be a tight knitter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, got a phone call I did not want. Surgery for tomorrow has been cancelled. Apparently ther is a change in my EKG from the one I had this spring. Will call my Drs office in a bit. Surgeons office was going to fax the results to her. Want to give it time to get there before I call to see what will have to be done. I think it's from the respritory crap I started with Wednesday. Which is mostly gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are sick Mags7. Hope you and Swedenme both get completely over this for Christmas. At least you will be healthy then and those who haven't had it, well, let's hope they are well too.

Not the kind of records you want to be beating Darowil. How uncomfortable it must have been. Hope there are better sleeping nights ahead. Last year Buffalo broke snow records and now they are breaking no snow records. Changes for sure. I was just reading an article in the Canadian paper saying that the US could learn from Australia and your gun laws. Will read the article in depth later but said it has been quite successful. 

Puplover, Look at her looking all around. What joy to have the family nearby and be getting those grand baby hugs. Those big gorgeous eyes with the color of eternity and pure love. Sorry to hear the thumb is acting up. It may be that it needs a little rest but I know....I keep knitting too. Glad the crocheting is helping. One of the reasons I learned Continental was to change the motion I was doing while knitting. I crochet too.


Thanks Julie and Tami for tips. Short response as DH needs the computer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the reason I had such trouble sleeping last night is that it was hot- the hottest December night since 1890s! 118 years in fact. And hottest night for 9 years.
> 
> Went out to Knitting leaving David here packing- got home to an empty garage. Was on the phone to Maryanne who told me he was at Vickys puttin gup a blind. Spoke to Vicky later- David had just left there having bathed Elizabeth. She doesn't like her bath so screams all through it and no different for Grandpa.
> Taking Maryanne there for a while tomorrow.
> ...


Glad to hear your mum is home and settled. My DS#1 hated his bath too, and he still prefers showers! I tried everything that I was told including putting his feet against the end of the baby bath to make him feel more secure, and nothing worked. I ended up just topping and tailing him or sponging him down on his changing mat - he didn't appreciate that either!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Puplover - Mia is absolutely adorable...look at those eyes! I hope your thumb feels easier very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - that is perfect - what a great bootie - your talent is never ending - you could always knit a fun fur topper for it that goes down in the boot and over the top. --- sam


The bootie is getting ready to be thrown out the window Sam, I can't get it to look the way I want it to. I think it's fair to say the child inside me is having a tantrum , not the right yarn not the right buttons , cotton tangled . You name it I've muttered about it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear you've been so poorly.


Me too (re Mags) Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great suggestion Sam about taking my own pillow. Sometimes I actually remember to do that.


I've got a memory foam neck pillow and it goes everywhere I go! Glad to hear other people do this too, I thought it was just me.....as did my friends! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, got a phone call I did not want. Surgery for tomorrow has been cancelled. Apparently ther is a change in my EKG from the one I had this spring. Will call my Drs office in a bit. Surgeons office was going to fax the results to her. Want to give it time to get there before I call to see what will have to be done. I think it's from the respritory crap I started with Wednesday. Which is mostly gone.


That is disappointing, but perhaps it is better to wait until you are fully fit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* You will get both! Do prefer a liquid or a balm; I can do either one.


thewren said:


> i would love a sample and the recipe - i don't want very much do i? lol --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Such a bright eyed little beauty Mia is.


I agree with Mel , Mia is gorgeous And wide awake taking a good look around 
Just beautiful .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We finally found a hairdresser (one who does mine hair in fact) and she does an excellent job on Brantley's beard. He likes the way she does it.


thewren said:


> what fun - i will try some of them. my beard isn't as thick as it used to be - and i need to find someone that knows what they are doing to keep it trimmed for me. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags7 so sorry you have been sick. Sending you healing energy and prayers.


mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. At least they are on top of issues though so as to give you the safest surgery possible. Keeping you in prayer dear sister of the heart.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, got a phone call I did not want. Surgery for tomorrow has been cancelled. Apparently ther is a change in my EKG from the one I had this spring. Will call my Drs office in a bit. Surgeons office was going to fax the results to her. Want to give it time to get there before I call to see what will have to be done. I think it's from the respritory crap I started with Wednesday. Which is mostly gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is disappointing, but perhaps it is better to wait until you are fully fit.


Yes, you are right, but I would like to know what is different. Of course, my Dr. is out this week. She did tell me that last week, and I forgot. She is in touch with the office, though, and the girls will tell her what the results are and see what she wants me to do. Other than the respiritory infection that is well on it's way out, I feel no different. I had had a lot of caffeine that morning, so maybe that is what caused a problem, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear. At least they are on top of issues though so as to give you the safest surgery possible. Keeping you in prayer dear sister of the heart.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, got a phone call I did not want. Surgery for tomorrow has been cancelled. Apparently ther is a change in my EKG from the one I had this spring. Will call my Drs office in a bit. Surgeons office was going to fax the results to her. Want to give it time to get there before I call to see what will have to be done. I think it's from the respritory crap I started with Wednesday. Which is mostly gone.


Oh sorry to hear this Tammi . Will they do another EKG and reschedule the surgery


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is disappointing, but perhaps it is better to wait until you are fully fit.


ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re: request for yarn I used for cowl. I couldn't find the label for the yarn because it doesn't come with a label but a tag. I checked at the LYS and the yarn is Malabrigo Rasta, not chunky.

Bonnie, I just love those hotpads you gave us a link for. Bought some squares and hoping to do some for gifts and for myself too.

Tami, Sorry your surgery got put off. Waiting is awful once you are all geared up to go emotionally. Just read where it is possibly due to the respiratory problems you recently had. Hope it all works out and soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry they are putting off your surgery. I know I would want it done sooner than later. Hope it is just a minor hiccup and you can have the surgery soon. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Been at the dentist. Went in to kiss DH good-bye at 9:30 am and he asked where I was going and informed me my appointment was at 2 pm. The one day I could have slept and I got up with the alarm to make sure I would be ready. Oh well, better early than late. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Must see about preparing supper. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy marilynn to hopefullly get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Have not been on here except to read a little bit. Have been sick with body aches, fever and heaving.🤒
> Tami I will post the instructions for the ear warmer tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so if you are super wealthy you don't get very much? they should do that here. --- sam



darowil said:


> You may have got a reply- but the problem is she is too young to get the Age Pension so needs to look for work to get any thing fromt he government. Cathy is old enough to have a biut more freedome that Heather in the demands made on those looking for work to remain elegible for the payments.
> Once you are old enough for the age pension then no requirement to work (though there are income and asset tests to determine eligibility).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at mia look up at grandma - very precious. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up a bit on last week, the pepper cardigan is adorable!!!
> 
> Things have been quite busy around here. Mia's mom and dad came and put up my tree and got the lights on it whilst I cuddled with her. We then had dinner and they went home. Still need to get ornaments on it at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dh is a definite keeper. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> 'll be working pretty much every day until the first payroll runs in January, so very little else getting done. I will make time for the tree and presents and maybe a little bit of cookie baking, but the rest of the decorating and cooking will take a back seat this year. As DH says, those things not done this year will just be more appreciated next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jean's sweater is beautiful julie - well done. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've not worried about achieving absolute gauge- used one of the 5 ply yarns and the needle sizes she gives- Jean's Gansey is a comfortable fit- as will be mine. With room to wear layers underneath. I would worry only if you wanted an ultra sculptured fit- which I don't like any way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry tami - i know you were wanting this over and done with. hopefully there will not be too much of a delay. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, got a phone call I did not want. Surgery for tomorrow has been cancelled. Apparently ther is a change in my EKG from the one I had this spring. Will call my Drs office in a bit. Surgeons office was going to fax the results to her. Want to give it time to get there before I call to see what will have to be done. I think it's from the respritory crap I started with Wednesday. Which is mostly gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are going to need a constitutional change and that is not going to happen very soon. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I was just reading an article in the Canadian paper saying that the US could learn from Australia and your gun laws. Will read the article in depth later but said it has been quite successful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now now sonja - you know in the end it is going to be beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The bootie is getting ready to be thrown out the window Sam, I can't get it to look the way I want it to. I think it's fair to say the child inside me is having a tantrum , not the right yarn not the right buttons , cotton tangled . You name it I've muttered about it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to be really brash here and ask if i could have a little of each. i would much rather go bald than lose my beard - it always has gotten special treatment - can't imagine not having it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* You will get both! Do prefer a liquid or a balm; I can do either one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should go back to bonnie (heidi's hairdresser) - not sure she enjoyed doing it though. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We finally found a hairdresser (one who does mine hair in fact) and she does an excellent job on Brantley's beard. He likes the way she does it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your sister martina to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam



martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i certainly haven't done much today - took an "extended" nap - think it was more boredom than tiredness. it was 60° in the dog yard by noon today - not december weather at all - would like to think it would be this way all winter. --- sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mia is so alert and so much hair!! She is a cutie. Sorry your thumb is bothering you. I am sure you wanted to do a lot of knitting for her.
Just got home from work, feet are hurting so just taking a rest. Roasting a chicken and thinking what we will have with it. 
40 some degrees out and sun all day, snow all gone. Love it when it is like this. Makes diving so much easier. And it shortens winter for us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


Sorry to hear this about your sister I'll hope and pray that the results are not as bad as the G.P thinks they will be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


I am so sorry to hear this, Mary- maybe it is a really good thing you had so much time together this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> jean's sweater is beautiful julie - well done. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> now now sonja - you know in the end it is going to be beautiful. --- sam


I've sorted myself out now , no more tantrum . The bootie is not exactly how I want it but sort of . now to make the other one to go with it and then I'm sticking to patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i certainly haven't done much today - took an "extended" nap - think it was more boredom than tiredness. it was 60° in the dog yard by noon today - not december weather at all - would like to think it would be this way all winter. --- sam


We have definitely got December weather . It's raining and windy again tonight although it was nice and sunny during the daytime 
The poor people in Cumbria are flooded out of there homes again 
Some of them have just finally got all the repairs done after last time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren - and any other bacon lovers out there - here is your breakfast tomorrow. --- sam

Bacon Cinnamon Rolls

Ingredients

10 slices bacon
1 can (17.5 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing (5 rolls)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Grease or spray 8- or 9-inch round pan.

2. Separate dough into 5 rolls. Unroll rolls.

3. Cook bacon until crisp.

4. While bacon is still warm, place 2 slices bacon on top of 1 unrolled roll; roll back up. Repeat to use up rolls and bacon. Place cinnamon rolls in pan.

5. Bake 25 to 29 minutes or until golden brown.

6. Spread with icing; serve warm.

Expert Tips: For even more bacon goodness, use thick-cut bacon in this recipe. To save on fat and calories, use turkey bacon instead of pork bacon. Tip: Bacon grease is a mess. For easy cleanup, carefully pour it into a bowl made of aluminum foil, then fold in edges and toss once grease has cooled.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/bacon-cinnamon-rolls/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - we love it when you step out of the box sonja - love your creativity. may we please have a picture of the pair? pretty please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've sorted myself out now , no more tantrum . The bootie is not exactly how I want it but sort of . now to make the other one to go with it and then I'm sticking to patterns


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Martina....prayer warrior reporting for duty. &#128077;

Took a walk downtown this afternoon and returned the movies and one book. I still have the stocking book but I have scrapped the stocking. I just can't get the heel and foot right. Rather then get frustrated I have decided not to do it.

Stopped at Tim Hortons for a rest and ended up being there for almost 2 hours. Came home and there is a movie on the TV but not paying attention to it.

Going to make some supper for Gage. Not hungry right now.&#128533;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


So sorry to hear this Martina. I'll be wishing her well and also sending hugs for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


Keeping her in prayers, Martina!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> dh is a definite keeper. --- sam


Yes, he is. He's been stepping up on getting meals ready when I'm at the office and not getting home until after 6:00 pm. I don't care if it's take out or left-overs; he's just doing the thinking ahead and having it ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have definitely got December weather . It's raining and windy again tonight although it was nice and sunny during the daytime
> The poor people in Cumbria are flooded out of there homes again
> Some of them have just finally got all the repairs done after last time


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&query=ugg%20boots

Sonja -- do any of these have the look you're going for?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, another prayer warrior reporting for duty.
Rookie, glad you got a keeper. My DH is a keeper too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From your lips to God's ears....in prayer for your sister.


martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely Sam. 



thewren said:


> i'm going to be really brash here and ask if i could have a little of each. i would much rather go bald than lose my beard - it always has gotten special treatment - can't imagine not having it. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: request for yarn I used for cowl. I couldn't find the label for the yarn because it doesn't come with a label but a tag. I checked at the LYS and the yarn is Malabrigo Rasta, not chunky.
> 
> Bonnie, I just love those hotpads you gave us a link for. Bought some squares and hoping to do some for gifts and for myself too.
> 
> Tami, Sorry your surgery got put off. Waiting is awful once you are all geared up to go emotionally. Just read where it is possibly due to the respiratory problems you recently had. Hope it all works out and soon.


I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


Oh, no, hopefully her GP is mistaken


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have definitely got December weather . It's raining and windy again tonight although it was nice and sunny during the daytime
> The poor people in Cumbria are flooded out of there homes again
> Some of them have just finally got all the repairs done after last time


We sure aren't getting December weather, just below freezing today, but quite damp which isn't normal for us. We have just a little bit of snow. It's nice but wil be scary if it stays like this as we won't have moisture for the crops in sping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be one awesome quilt Bonnie. I've been working on some placemats all blooming day. Thread is constantly breaking. I know it is the machine acting up; the thread is good. If I thought I would get the machine back quickly I'd run it up for repairs but on a good day it takes two weeks for repairs so I know I'm just going to have to deal with the frustration and use it as is for now. Grrrrrr....machine has stopped again so I'm off to rethread it again. TTYLquote=Bonnie7591]I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The cardi I made for GD has very different construction, first you make the lace strip for the yoke, then pick up stitches & make the neck, then pick up on the other side & do body & sleeves, nice there is no sewing when done.
I hope her mom wears this one in her or I may give up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lush-5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have definitely got December weather . It's raining and windy again tonight although it was nice and sunny during the daytime
> The poor people in Cumbria are flooded out of there homes again
> Some of them have just finally got all the repairs done after last time


Not denying the human cost, Sonja, but it amazes me how people try to deny the effects of Global Climate change- we have island nations to the north of us, who no longer have fresh water underground with rising sea levels- all contaminated now by salt water. Coral atols are particularly at risk. Much of Britain is settled so close to sea level- I was looking at a map of where the sea levels will be if the rates of carbon emission continue unabated, and temperatures rise as feared by mid century so many will have lost their homes. Countries will be quite different in outline- many cities are at risk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


Looks such beautiful work Bonnie! Quilt and the cardigan.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just popping in for a moment
I have had a bad couple of days with my back and I am trying to catch some rest as I can. We worked the Hope outdoors dinner one of the two nights and I am here to tell you, it is such a humbling experience. To see so many young people and adults who are handicapped.a lot quadraplegics with big smiles on their faces just touches your soul.
I have been working on the washing today. I had five good loads. I am getting close to the end now.
I saw the endocrinologist Friday (before working the Hope dinner). She was appalled at a lot of thing that had and had not been done. She wants me to see a hematologist, have PT for my balance (I thought I passed the test but seemed to have failed badly), and she wants me to have a sleep study (UghI dont know if it is worth it as I cringe at the though of putting all that garb over my hair. LOL! She said I was getting too much thyroid medicine and cut it in half and is taking me off Lyrica, Effexor, and Ogen and making some substitutes. She is putting me on 
The Fast Metabolism Diet. I have the book on Kindle but have got to start reading it. She has also put me on weekly shots to suppress insulin production. 
I hope to get on the treadmill for short periods and work up to longer times. I am seeing her again on the 20th of TJan.
Got to get back to all the names I have to crochet and to my sweater I need to finish.
I still have a warm feeling when I think of meeting Gwen.
SAM, Thank you and the ladies for another great opening. Saved to file many recipes. I love the soup recipes. Happy birthday to your Heavenly Sister. Healing prayers to you, Heidi, and Bentleu.
SONJA, I am so sorry to hear you, too, are sick. Healing prayers being lifted on your behalf. So glad to hear DS has had his Chemo and is back home.
Congratulations to the new grandmothers. Margaret, one of my favorite cousins was named Elizabeth Ann and she was know as the first and middle name said together.
MARGARET, Your pepper sweater is adorable. Elizabeth Ann is lucky to have such a talented grandmother. Where are you moving? Are you downsizing and will you be close to your children. Praying the move goes smoothly for you.
MARY, Praying for a smooth closing on your house. I know it will be a huge relief when all is said and done. Get some rest, sweet lady. Healing prayers for that ole cold to leave.
TAMI, Healing prayers are being lifted on your behalf. I am so sorry you are feeling down. This Holidays and special events are always hard after a loved one has passed. Try and concentrate on all the good memories, the fact that the one you loved made a wonderful mark on this earth for having been here, and because of Jesus and the sacrifice He made you will see them again.
DONNA, Ditto to what I said to Tami. I know it is hard but get through one day at a time and I am praying the reason for the season and gatherings with friends and family will bring you peace and comfort. Two of our KTP family have put it so much better than I. Just know we are lifting you up and giving you and all those who are grieving a hug across cyber space.
(D) JOY, I am so happy that you are still having your walks with Maya and good times with family and friends. I know basics about my phone but one of these days will go to YouTube and learn more details.
HEATHER, Praying for quicker sale of your Sisters house. I am surprised that they could change the locks before the sale was finalized.
JULIE, Love the photo Lisa took. My, what a beautiful Guernsey you have in progress. I want to be as talented when I grow up. Happy Birthday to your daughter, though I am sad she did not give you more time on the phone. It hurts when our children are too busy to give us their time. Loved the picture of Venus and the Moon. You funny I will remember and tell at my knitting group and love, love, loved the fable.
CATHY, Little Serena is absolutely adorable. I know she brings laughter to your life. I am sorry to hear Mom is sleeping more. As tired as I get at 70 I cant imagine how tired she must be.
KATE, Your little hats are adorable.
SORLENNA, I am looking forward to seeing your quilt. I know it is beautiful already.
MEL, I am so glad you listened to your body and stayed in. Plenty of other times to go out. Gages stocking is going to be wonderful. Your work is just beautiful. I am so glad you have such a thoughtful/good secret Santa. You are so deserving of every nice thing you get
FAN, You are a beautiful lady. I see no anomalies. God doesnt make mistakes. Loved the pictures. So good to put a face with a name.
JOYCE, Good to hear Molly is doing so well with her diabetes. I will never get over losing my Mac to the disease.
PAT, Wonderful to get together with friends to make something so time consuming and be able to split the profits. My Jim loves tamales.
Bonnie, I know you enjoy your quilting group as much as I love my knitting group. Looking forward to pictures. Prayers for the Doctor and your nephew and his upcoming surgery.
RAILYN, Good to see you posting. I know the young computer man is feeling the love of his mother through you and your sweet spirit.houghly beautiful. I loved the statues and the gazebo. Your Aunt is so pretty.much younger looking than 97. It is so great to be in such good shape at such an age. It is a sad world we live in when one is not accepted because of their race.
I am closing my novel now. LOL! I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

MARTINA, Just read your post. This warrior on duty. Prayers being lifted for you and your sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Betty* glad that you are keeping perspective on your medical problems - thanks for the compliment, I must mention to Lisa when I see her next. Also glad you liked the funnies!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


Wow, Bonne, both the sweater and the quilt are beautiful!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be one awesome quilt Bonnie. I've been working on some placemats all blooming day. Thread is constantly breaking. I know it is the machine acting up; the thread is good. If I thought I would get the machine back quickly I'd run it up for repairs but on a good day it takes two weeks for repairs so I know I'm just going to have to deal with the frustration and use it as is for now. Grrrrrr....machine has stopped again so I'm off to rethread it again. TTYLquote=Bonnie7591]I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


[/quote]

My sister, the sewing machine guru, would always tell me to do the following things when my thread was breaking: 
1, unthread and rethread your machine again..it may have jumped out of one of the places it needs to be.
2. replace the needle, and be sure it is in the needle holder with the flat to the back. 
3. check the tension. If one side is pulling tighter than the other, change the tension so both sides are the same. 
I am hoping it is something you can quickly discover and fix yourself. In my case, it was usually the bobbin had come out of the bobbin holder or was catching on it, or the machine was no longer threaded correctly. It was the machine "poltergeists" that had gotten in to it. I suspect they have come to visit you as well. Good luck. 
Prayers for those in need, esp. the sister who was told to expect bad news. I am hoping her GP is wrong.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh sorry to hear this Tammi . Will they do another EKG and reschedule the surgery


Probably at some point. I will also probably have to see a cardiologist. I won't know until at least next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: request for yarn I used for cowl. I couldn't find the label for the yarn because it doesn't come with a label but a tag. I checked at the LYS and the yarn is Malabrigo Rasta, not chunky.
> 
> Bonnie, I just love those hotpads you gave us a link for. Bought some squares and hoping to do some for gifts and for myself too.
> 
> Tami, Sorry your surgery got put off. Waiting is awful once you are all geared up to go emotionally. Just read where it is possibly due to the respiratory problems you recently had. Hope it all works out and soon.


Thank you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on tonight to make a hat for my friends daughter for Christmas. A baby pink colored kitty kat hat. Just waiting to hear back if there is a face or no. 

I have decided I am not doing the stocking for Gage. I don't usually quit but this had me on the verge of tossing it across the room. &#128533;

I have 10 or so pairs of slippers to finish by Christmas for gift. Also sew up the fingerless mitts that made for everyone. And last but not least I am going to make a fish hat for my sister in law.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry they are putting off your surgery. I know I would want it done sooner than later. Hope it is just a minor hiccup and you can have the surgery soon. Hugs.


Thanks. I sure do. Not just from an insurance stand point, though that is a big factor. This year's deductable has been met, so I wouldn't have a huge bill afterwards. But the mental stress of not knowing and having to wait, thinking about having to have it done. That will be what is hardest for me to deal with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


Absolutely will add your sister to my prayers. And you, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry tami - i know you were wanting this over and done with. hopefully there will not be too much of a delay. --- sam


Thanks Sam, I am hoping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


The sweater is pretty, but love the quilt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We sure aren't getting December weather, just below freezing today, but quite damp which isn't normal for us. We have just a little bit of snow. It's nice but wil be scary if it stays like this as we won't have moisture for the crops in sping.


We are under a freezing fog advisory again tonight. I went to our knitting circle Christmas party tonight. I was glad DH decided to take me, then go somewhere to eat while waiting for me. It was bad enough Saturday evening for me to be driving in it, but tonight was worse. Makes me claustrophobic.32°F at 9:52pm


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just popping in for a moment
> I have had a bad couple of days with my back and I am trying to catch some rest as I can. We worked the Hope outdoors dinner one of the two nights and I am here to tell you, it is such a humbling experience. To see so many young people and adults who are handicapped.a lot quadraplegics with big smiles on their faces just touches your soul.
> I have been working on the washing today. I had five good loads. I am getting close to the end now.
> I saw the endocrinologist Friday (before working the Hope dinner). She was appalled at a lot of thing that had and had not been done. She wants me to see a hematologist, have PT for my balance (I thought I passed the test but seemed to have failed badly), and she wants me to have a sleep study (UghI dont know if it is worth it as I cringe at the though of putting all that garb over my hair. LOL! She said I was getting too much thyroid medicine and cut it in half and is taking me off Lyrica, Effexor, and Ogen and making some substitutes. She is putting me on
> ...


My goodness! I really hope the endocrinologist can help you, Betty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry your surgery is being put off for now Tami.

Off to bef. Night.&#128564;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry your surgery is being put off for now Tami.
> 
> Off to bef. Night.😴


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


I am glad you have made it home safely. Hope everything gets straightened out quickly. Glad the house is sold. Please tell Matthew happy birthday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I'm glad the sale of the house went through, one less thing for you to worry about.

Betty, hope the endocrinologist can help you feel better. Sorry your back is still giving trouble.

Tami, hope you can get the heart issues straightened out & get your surgery before year end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips to check my machine. Have done #1 and will check # 2 & 3. I do know it is in dire need of cleaning but with these new computerized embroidery machines I'm limited as to what I can clean without damaging it. Guess that is the trade off for more technology.


flyty1n said:


> My sister, the sewing machine guru, would always tell me to do the following things when my thread was breaking:
> 1, unthread and rethread your machine again..it may have jumped out of one of the places it needs to be.
> 2. replace the needle, and be sure it is in the needle holder with the flat to the back.
> 3. check the tension. If one side is pulling tighter than the other, change the tension so both sides are the same.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the sale being final. Also tell Matthew Happy Birthday! Hope you can get some rest.


pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I took David to the dentist yesterday - he had a pulpit on one of his baby tooth (that is not due to be changed for at least another year) - and that's the second one he's had, and he was visiting the dentist like September and hasn't even had any pains. He had inherited his father teeth - they go bad without any pains or warnings, and very fast too...  
And my allergic reaction to arsenic.
How come he didn't get the good from both of us, but the bad from each one?... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I took David to the dentist yesterday - he had a pulpit on one of his baby tooth (that is not due to be changed for at least another year) - and that's the second one he's had, and he was visiting the dentist like September and hasn't even had any pains. He had inherited his father teeth - they go bad without any pains or warnings, and very fast too...
> And my allergic reaction to arsenic.
> How come he didn't get the good from both of us, but the bad from each one?... :roll:


I am wondering, Kati if you really mean Arsenic- I thought that was a serious poison! Sorry about David's teeth.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary congrats on the sale of the house &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
Glad you are taking some time to rest. 
Happy birthday to you Matthew. Hope you enjoyed your pizza&#9786;
&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127878;&#127879;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not denying the human cost, Sonja, but it amazes me how people try to deny the effects of Global Climate change- we have island nations to the north of us, who no longer have fresh water underground with rising sea levels- all contaminated now by salt water. Coral atols are particularly at risk. Much of Britain is settled so close to sea level- I was looking at a map of where the sea levels will be if the rates of carbon emission continue unabated, and temperatures rise as feared by mid century so many will have lost their homes. Countries will be quite different in outline- many cities are at risk.


One problem we have is that we are so over populated that they are building anywhere and everywhere so no where for the water to sink into so it floods and in places where they shouldn't build 
We have a population of over 65 million and the fastest growing one in Europe 
So they will keep on building


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gwen I would just like to wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a fantastic and happy day &#127874;&#128144;&#127882;&#127881; &#127873;
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweater is beautiful bonnie as in the quilt - such talent you have and energy i might add to get all this done with everything else you do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm waiting for manhattan to flood - then maybe we will finally believe. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not denying the human cost, Sonja, but it amazes me how people try to deny the effects of Global Climate change- we have island nations to the north of us, who no longer have fresh water underground with rising sea levels- all contaminated now by salt water. Coral atols are particularly at risk. Much of Britain is settled so close to sea level- I was looking at a map of where the sea levels will be if the rates of carbon emission continue unabated, and temperatures rise as feared by mid century so many will have lost their homes. Countries will be quite different in outline- many cities are at risk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad it is all finished up mary - enjoy your sleeping in. happy birthday mathew - hope the pizza was good. --- sam



pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


They are all beautiful Bonnie and whoever gets the quilt is one very very lucky person 
I too hate having more than one thing going at a time but sometimes I just can't settle on one project . At the moment I have 3 that I'm working on and 2 I class as long term projects which means I haven't touched them in a long time 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm waiting for manhattan to flood - then maybe we will finally believe. --- sam


That will be a wake up call, when it happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One problem we have is that we are so over populated that they are building anywhere and everywhere so no where for the water to sink into so it floods and in places where they shouldn't build
> We have a population of over 65 million and the fastest growing one in Europe
> So they will keep on building


Do they surround the houses with concrete? that can be part of the problem, plus often trees are cut down, and people wonder why there is more water around.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do they surround the houses with concrete? that can be part of the problem, plus often trees are cut down, and people wonder why there is more water around.


Concrete and more concrete . The houses they build now have smaller rooms , a very small garden ( if they are lucky ) and a concrete driveway , people are even concreting over there gardens to make places for cars or just because they don't want a garden then wondering why it's all flooding when it never used to !!!and like you say trees and hedgerows that are natural barriers and also soak up water are all disappearing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Can anyone remember when the photos of the KTP afghans wee? SOmeone on the digest was asking a few days ago about how this works and if I could remember where they were I would post the link. Think it was before our summaries whihc would mean no record.

I will be back soon to read the KTP


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&query=ugg%20boots
> 
> Sonja -- do any of these have the look you're going for?


Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I really hope the endocrinologist can help you, Betty.


So do I.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


Pleased for you that everything has gone through with the house, Mary. Belated Birthday wishes to Matthew!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Ihave been making Christmas decorations using the clear balls and putting a piece of knitting with needles inside. I have been using crocket thread and toothpicks. Surprisingly I have found the toothpicks rather easy to knit with. Icast on about 15 stitches and knit about 3 inches for the size ball I am using. Glue beads on the ends of the toothpicks and a tiny dab of glue to keep the stitches on. I can get my finger inside the opening on the top of the ball so can arrange the knitting to suit me. Also add a dab of glue to the tiny "scarf" and glue it to the inside of the ball. Just one little place. No pictures
because I don't know how to post pictures from my phone. Anyway, it is a fun project.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably at some point. I will also probably have to see a cardiologist. I won't know until at least next week.


I hope you get it all sorted out Tammi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on tonight to make a hat for my friends daughter for Christmas. A baby pink colored kitty kat hat. Just waiting to hear back if there is a face or no.
> 
> I have decided I am not doing the stocking for Gage. I don't usually quit but this had me on the verge of tossing it across the room. 😕
> 
> I have 10 or so pairs of slippers to finish by Christmas for gift. Also sew up the fingerless mitts that made for everyone. And last but not least I am going to make a fish hat for my sister in law.


That's a shame about the stocking as it was looking good but I know how you feel , I always want to throw them out the window 😄
You are going to be busy busy busy getting all your items ready for Christmas 
I just have a hat and 1 sock to knit for Christmas but I keep getting distracted by other things I want to knit . So now I have a swirly hat/ cowl , one sock and one bootie on needles and the yarn right in front of me to make the hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I really hope the endocrinologist can help you, Betty.


I too hope you can get all the help you need Betty 
I'm feeling a lot better now Betty just been left with an irratating dry cough but I suppose that will disappear soon enough 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami & Betty - hope you get the help you need from the doctors.

Mary - hope you're sleeping soundly and will give Matthew and big Birthday hug and best wishes when you get up.

Gwen - Happy Belated Birthday. I'm a little slow on the uptake these days. Hope it was a good one.

Bonnie - the sweater and quilt are both beautiful. I miss being able to do needlework. I am doing little crochet bells -- something little and portable and that I can pick up and do a couple of rows when I get a little down time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am only up to page 13. Went out to a friends last night for a Christmas get together.... 5 of us. So I didnt end up on here.

Today I had my first volunteer day. Good fun. It was a Christmas party and my first job of the day was set up and decorate the tree. Then helped to decorate the room and tables. There were about 60 residents came. And they had a lady singing oldie songs and Christmas songs. The meal was catered for and quite good. I even got fed. Bonus! Then I helped clean and pack up and walked a couple of people back to their little units. The only downfall of the day was it got to nearly 36c and a hot hot wind. 

Now to see what everyone else has been up to on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, thinking of you with your mom and sending you Big Hugs, as I'm sure you need them. I have a lump in my throat writing this to you. The miles may separate us but the bonds are there.


Aaaww... you are so sweet. Very true about the bonds. Thanks, but really she is doing ok, just very sleepy after about 1pm. She is good in the mornings.. up around 8 for shower then activity room and dining room for lunch. I know she is slowly failing, but she is quite settled in herself which is good. They tell me that she wakes easily and alert when they come to her room with afternoon tea and evening meal. Pretty sure someone stays with her while she eats in case she needs help. Oh and she was weighed on the 1st of the month and she is still holding her own weight.

BIG HUGS back to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no snakes, not even in the Zoos!


Really? I thought they would have had some in the zoos. Interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


What a beautiful place to stay. And WOW your Aunt looks fabulous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

P.S. I just checked the temperature on the internet coz I am feeling quite cool with doors open at 9pm. It actually got to 37c here today but is now down to 19c and dropping. Tomorrow is to be 25c so that should be just nice. Barrelling into extreme temps this soon is rubbish! :roll: But at least its cool for sleeping...... so far


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very smart that they don't allow them in zoos, probably they would somehow get free & case no end of problems
> 
> We watched a documentary about snakes in the Everglades of Florida, can't remember the kind for sure ? Boa constrictors or Anacondas? Fools got them as pets- who in their right mind does that?- then just dumped them in the wild when they got too big or were tried of them. Now they are breeding like rabbits & devastating the wildlife. No common sense.
> 
> We only have garter snakes here & I hate them, totally creep me out. I can't imagine having poisonous ones. Our friends were telling us about their neighbor in a trailer park in Arizona, he was raking in the yard, he's quite deaf & didn't hear the rattlesnake, got bitten twice on the arm, was a terrible ess & in hospital


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd already rung her several times this week- sent her a card and emailed and texted her- rang her yesterday- spoke for a bit, but got told, I've got to go- no idea why, it was a very abrupt conclusion. But I swallow my annoyance. (sort of)


Sorry to hear that she wouldnt/couldnt talk for long.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


GDs sweater looks great, I'm sure she'll love it. The quilt is beautiful, and I'm sure will be appreciated, I don't know how you manage to get it all done so quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I'm sorry to hear this Cathy . Just when she was getting all settled
> Is it just because of her age ? Or maybe the heat tiring her out
> I hope you enjoy your volunteer work


Sorry to give everyone the wrong impression. Its hard when things are just written... It really is just age., nothing sudden or bad has happened.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up a bit on last week, the pepper cardigan is adorable!!!
> 
> Things have been quite busy around here. Mia's mom and dad came and put up my tree and got the lights on it whilst I cuddled with her. We then had dinner and they went home. Still need to get ornaments on it at some point.
> 
> ...


Cuddles sound much better than putting up a Christmas tree. Aren't they so gorgeous? Actually saw Elizabeth wide awake today- she is such a good sleeper that other than straight after birth she has always been asleep or just awake. But today she was looking at people and turning to sounds (she is not deaf). 
What a shame to not be able to knit. At least you can crochet which helps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami & Betty - hope you get the help you need from the doctors.
> 
> Mary - hope you're sleeping soundly and will give Matthew and big Birthday hug and best wishes when you get up.
> 
> ...


You are not to late it is today the 8th Dec think I might have confused you when I wished Gwen happy birthday this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am only up to page 13. Went out to a friends last night for a Christmas get together.... 5 of us. So I didnt end up on here.
> 
> Today I had my first volunteer day. Good fun. It was a Christmas party and my first job of the day was set up and decorate the tree. Then helped to decorate the room and tables. There were about 60 residents came. And they had a lady singing oldie songs and Christmas songs. The meal was catered for and quite good. I even got fed. Bonus! Then I helped clean and pack up and walked a couple of people back to their little units. The only downfall of the day was it got to nearly 36c and a hot hot wind.
> 
> Now to see what everyone else has been up to on here.


 Glad you enjoyed your volunteer work Cathy . Sounds like everyone had a good time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to give everyone the wrong impression. Its hard when things are just written... It really is just age., nothing sudden or bad has happened.


I thought it was age but still sad to see


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


Glad to hear the house sale is finally complete. Going through the whole process is such a stress and always a huge relief when all is finally closed. Now you can relax (though I don't think you ever do) and look forward to Christmas. Belated Happy Birthday to Matthew, I hope he enjoyed his special day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


That boot looks perfect to me Sonja, though I know what you mean about the fur lining. A full size pair of those would make great house slippers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Slept for awhile but still very hot- around 33C (91F) with a very strong breeze. While in the breeze it feels cooler but quickly hot again if not in it. My room has hardly cooled down at all overnight.


UGH :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That boot looks perfect to me Sonja, though I know what you mean about the fur lining. A full size pair of those would make great house slippers.


I was thinking that to 😄
Might try after Christmas


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gwen. I hope you have a wonderful day and are thoroughly spoilt by your family. Enjoy! xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm confused here - does one need to do volunteer work to get their retirement? --- sam


No Sam. I am too young to retire. I am nearly 56. So here if you are over 55 you can claim "the dole" and do volunteer work of 15 hrs per week without being "pushed" to look for paid work. So my plan is to do this for now so I can have plenty of free time to be able to see mum. Maybe down the track I will probably try to get some paid part time or full time work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja you are too kind.
> 
> Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what was in the box.


Great gifts you have there. And Gage looks very happy with his Star Wars. :thumbup:

Edit..... I see they are Star Wars chocolates.... yummo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday GWEN!! I hope you have a wonderful day and get properly spoiled.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dave always takes his pillow with him whenever we stay the night somewhere, even family and friends homes.



thewren said:


> you should take your own pillow with you daralene - my uncle elmer never left home for an extended time without his pillow. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mia Jean is the same, hates the bath right now and cries through it all, mom has a hard time with that, dad keeps trying to make it better.



darowil said:


> Well the reason I had such trouble sleeping last night is that it was hot- the hottest December night since 1890s! 118 years in fact. And hottest night for 9 years.
> 
> Went out to Knitting leaving David here packing- got home to an empty garage. Was on the phone to Maryanne who told me he was at Vickys puttin gup a blind. Spoke to Vicky later- David had just left there having bathed Elizabeth. She doesn't like her bath so screams all through it and no different for Grandpa.
> Taking Maryanne there for a while tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So glad your mom is home and settled and that everything went well!



darowil said:


> Mum is home from hospital and has settled well into her place.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I was quite amazed at her holding herself up like that also, caught me off guard when she pushed herself back from me. Reminded me I have to be on my toes till she learns control.



jheiens said:


> *Dawn*, I am amazed at the way she is holding up her head and looking back at your face. For one so young, that is impressive neck strength. Wow!!
> 
> And such a cute little one. I think she may take after her grandmother which is certainly not a bad thing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great that you and Gage received present earlier, and now you get another one. Mind you, at the rate you knit it will probably be used up by tomorrow. Happy knitting, Melody , you deserve something good happening to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daralene love your cowl and the pin fits perfectly.

Swedenme love the little ugg booties.

Mags hope your feeling better soon.

Tami hope that things get straightened out and you can have your surgery soon. 

Saw a mention of a link to hot pads that Bonnie shared, can someone point me to what week?

Martina your sister probably has answers by now, keeping her in my prayers. 

I have an appt with an ortho for thumb on 21st for tendonitis I am sure will be getting a shot in my hand, not looking forward to it, but at times the pain is such that I cant do anything so hopefully it will help. 

Went to Dr. yesterday, says have a bladder infection sent off a culture and waiting for that to prescribe antibiotic. Hope it comes back today still uncomfortable and have to go back to work. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day/evening. Prayers and hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the reason I had such trouble sleeping last night is that it was hot- the hottest December night since 1890s! 118 years in fact. And hottest night for 9 years.
> 
> Went out to Knitting leaving David here packing- got home to an empty garage. Was on the phone to Maryanne who told me he was at Vickys puttin gup a blind. Spoke to Vicky later- David had just left there having bathed Elizabeth. She doesn't like her bath so screams all through it and no different for Grandpa.
> Taking Maryanne there for a while tomorrow.
> ...


Good heavens no wonder you couldnt sleep! :thumbdown:

I remember Serena screaming in the bath also... it didnt take too long though and she ended up loving it. We used to put a face washer on her tummy... seemed to help a little bit.

Fantastic that your mum is home again and settled well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pacer glad that hurdle is over and you can quit spending the money. Nice to be able to rely on the attorney to take care of the whose who mix up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> She is a cutie!


Thanks she sure is. And little Mia is just gorgeous and soo alert looking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you are right, but I would like to know what is different. Of course, my Dr. is out this week. She did tell me that last week, and I forgot. She is in touch with the office, though, and the girls will tell her what the results are and see what she wants me to do. Other than the respiritory infection that is well on it's way out, I feel no different. I had had a lot of caffeine that morning, so maybe that is what caused a problem, also.


Oh dear what a shame they have cancelled. I hope they get it all sorted out and they reschedule quickly for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to your sister martina to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh no - we love it when you step out of the box sonja - love your creativity. may we please have a picture of the pair? pretty please. --- sam


 :thumbup: please?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


They are both very lovely. I cant believe how much you manage to get done each day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 29 and I really need to go to bed. Eyes are too tired to read any more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Concrete and more concrete . The houses they build now have smaller rooms , a very small garden ( if they are lucky ) and a concrete driveway , people are even concreting over there gardens to make places for cars or just because they don't want a garden then wondering why it's all flooding when it never used to !!!and like you say trees and hedgerows that are natural barriers and also soak up water are all disappearing


We have similar here- it's why my backgarden flooded in July in my opinion. And of course the de-forestation is worst in the tropics. Along the lines of Climate Change I've been told Syria is in the midst of extreme drought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


I think it looks super, Sonja- you have so much imagination!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday Gwen!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I made a blanket/quilt for Mia and one for the DGD due in February, same batting I have used before and same way I have done them before and when washed the batting all pulled away from stitches everywhere and balled up in the middle of each blanket. Sooooo mad!!! I have opened them back up and pulled out the batting, dont understand what went wrong. Think I will do these without batting inside and just have the flannel on one side and other material on other side. Will be warm with flannel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Really? I thought they would have had some in the zoos. Interesting. :thumbup:


Bio-security risk, probably.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that she wouldnt/couldnt talk for long.


My relationship with Bronwen has it's ups and downs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday GWEN!! I hope you have a wonderful day and get properly spoiled.


From me too, no other birthdays of those known to us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I made a blanket/quilt for Mia and one for the DGD due in February, same batting I have used before and same way I have done them before and when washed the batting all pulled away from stitches everywhere and balled up in the middle of each blanket. Sooooo mad!!! I have opened them back up and pulled out the batting, dont understand what went wrong. Think I will do these without batting inside and just have the flannel on one side and other material on other side. Will be warm with flannel.


How very exasperating, Dawn! I agree though the flannel will be warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


So sorry to hear this. Added to my list.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Puplover, how exasperating to have that happen with the quilt batting after all that work and finally being finished. Perhaps the company changed where they are having it made. Obviously something changed. Ugh. All that hard work. Glad you have a solution. Having a quilt from grandma is a thing of beauty for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Happy Birthday. YAY Hope it is a wonderful day and that you get to celebrate in style.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it looks super, Sonja- you have so much imagination!


Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them

Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gwennie
My sister is home from her tests but has to go back next week for the results so is naturally very worried. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Oh my! I can see a lot of lovely Scandinavian knitting in your future. Congratulations to your youngest son on his exam results. Pleased to hear your eldest is doing OK after his latest chemo. He's bound to tire easily but hopefully that will gradually pass as it did last time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> GDs sweater looks great, I'm sure she'll love it. The quilt is beautiful, and I'm sure will be appreciated, I don't know how you manage to get it all done so quickly.


Not done quickly, I started the quilt almost a year ago, that's why it was bugging me to have it hanging about so long, I finished the blocks in spring & hadn't touched it again until a month ago. I don't think I will get it quilted in time for Christmas but not worried as I had originally planned to give it to DS2 but DH decided to get the boys gun safes so I will give it later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I made a blanket/quilt for Mia and one for the DGD due in February, same batting I have used before and same way I have done them before and when washed the batting all pulled away from stitches everywhere and balled up in the middle of each blanket. Sooooo mad!!! I have opened them back up and pulled out the batting, dont understand what went wrong. Think I will do these without batting inside and just have the flannel on one side and other material on other side. Will be warm with flannel.


So frustrating when all your work is ruined. Seems weird ifmyou ave used the same batting before, wonder if it was a bad batch.

Here's the link to the pot holders/hot mats


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


I'm glad things are going well for your boys.
I'm sure we will see some amazing things with your Norwegian patterns. Love the little booties, I had some white " fur" yarn but gave it to a friend to trim a baby sweater. I still have some bits but only in pink I think. I bought a bag of mill ends & made a few Teddy bears from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Oh Sonja! thanks for the giggle! I envy you your Norwegian charts and graphs- they are acknowledged as some of the finest knitters there are.
So glad to hear of your boys' good news, how is son#2?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gwennie
> My sister is home from her tests but has to go back next week for the results so is naturally very worried. Please keep her in your prayers.


Always the waiting for results- will keep you both in my prayers, Mary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Gwen & belated Happy Birthday Matthew, hope you both have a great day.

Cathy, I'm glad you liked the first day of your job. It's good you can spend lots of time with your mom, it's so hard to see them fade away. Hugs.

All the building & paving certainly causes trouble with drainage. In a nearby town the highway was rebuilt & bypassed them, the new highway dive red water & the next summer the town flooded. You would think they would look into thst before building.
One thing that amazes me in BC & Ontario is the way they are paving over what used to be fruit orchards, there is only limited areas with the right climate to grow these things & the idiots build houses. Especially in BC, there is so much land -rocks & mountains where they could build but it's more convenient to use the farm land. Do they ever think where they are going to get food from?
Well, should get off here, GD is coming while her mom & dad go to Christmas shop


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gwennie
> My sister is home from her tests but has to go back next week for the results so is naturally very worried. Please keep her in your prayers.


The waiting is always so hard.prayers for good results.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh my! I can see a lot of lovely Scandinavian knitting in your future. Congratulations to your youngest son on his exam results. Pleased to hear your eldest is doing OK after his latest chemo. He's bound to tire easily but hopefully that will gradually pass as it did last time.


I think so to . Youngest was quite nervous before exam and I kept telling him he can only do his best . Hate stupid exams . I think they should get rid of them completely especially in little ones 
Oldest looked well . I hadn't seen him for 5 days so was glad to see him and he was eating well so that's a bonus


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very exasperating, Dawn! I agree though the flannel will be warm.


Must be so maddening especially after all the hard work you did . Wonder what the problem was


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Gwen & belated Happy Birthday Matthew, hope you both have a great day.
> 
> Cathy, I'm glad you liked the first day of your job. It's good you can spend lots of time with your mom, it's so hard to see them fade away. Hugs.
> 
> ...


One does wonder- they are doing the same here, Bonnie, because the immigrants are staying around Auckland it is putting extreme pressure on some of the most fertile land we have.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the fabric on that quilt, Bonnie!



Gweniepooh said:


> If I thought I would get the machine back quickly I'd run it up for repairs but on a good day it takes two weeks for repairs so I know I'm just going to have to deal with the frustration and use it as is for now. Grrrrrr....machine has stopped again so I'm off to rethread it again.


Yes...I hear that! My machine is still in line to even be looked at! It will be 3 weeks on Friday--glad I went ahead and replaced it, whether it can be fixed cheaply enough or not (if it isn't a lot to fix it, I'll tell them to go ahead and then I'll give one to DD).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad things are going well for your boys.
> I'm sure we will see some amazing things with your Norwegian patterns. Love the little booties, I had some white " fur" yarn but gave it to a friend to trim a baby sweater. I still have some bits but only in pink I think. I bought a bag of mill ends & made a few Teddy bears from it.


Thank you Bonnie 
I've seen dresses and tops trimmed in fur yarn they do look lovely 
Don't see much novelty yarn near me . I can't even get my hands on fabric pens not really sure what they are called . Wanted to make Santa mittens and use them to put face on but can't find any any where


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sonja! thanks for the giggle! I envy you your Norwegian charts and graphs- they are acknowledged as some of the finest knitters there are.
> So glad to hear of your boys' good news, how is son#2?


Middle son syndrome that's what he says he has 😄
He is doing well just got back from Belgium said it was really nice had a chuckle at some old ladies coming through customs apparently they had all gone on a coach trip to Belgium and were bringing quite a lot of cigarettes through customs and all claiming it was for there own personal use and telling each other to look dithering and keep saying what did you say in a loud voice if anyone asked questions 
Got a snow globe , chocolate and a beautiful chocolate Santa in his sleigh 
That I'm keeping till Christmas although if I look up I can see it in its wrapper 
😋


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Congrats; no doubt he takes after his Mom. Hope your oldest is doing okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The waiting is always so hard.prayers for good results.


Nerve wrecking time but I too will be hoping and praying for good results


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should take your own pillow with you daralene - my uncle elmer never left home for an extended time without his pillow. --- sam


I take my pillow with me all the time, that way even if the bed is uncomfortable I have my pillow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Gwen. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MATTHEW; I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and that your drawings are still as much fun as ever. I haven't been on the tea party much later but will go back and see how everyone is doing.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Shirley


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not done quickly, I started the quilt almost a year ago, that's why it was bugging me to have it hanging about so long, I finished the blocks in spring & hadn't touched it again until a month ago. I don't think I will get it quilted in time for Christmas but not worried as I had originally planned to give it to DS2 but DH decided to get the boys gun safes so I will give it later.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Middle son syndrome that's what he says he has 😄
> He is doing well just got back from Belgium said it was really nice had a chuckle at some old ladies coming through customs apparently they had all gone on a coach trip to Belgium and were bringing quite a lot of cigarettes through customs and all claiming it was for there own personal use and telling each other to look dithering and keep saying what did you say in a loud voice if anyone asked questions
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Playing the "little old lady" card works every time. Ask me how I know! :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> MATTHEW; I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and that your drawings are still as much fun as ever. I haven't been on the tea party much later but will go back and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Shirley


Good to see you again Shirley. Hope you're keeping well and still enjoying life on Vancouver Island.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley glad to see you. Love the cards you have shared for Gwen and Matthew&#128077;


Happy birthday Gwen. To quote June.... you are a sister of the heart and I am happy to call you my friend. Hoping toy enjoy the day and that you get spoiled rotten. Happy birthday &#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;&#127846;&#127856;&#128144;&#128081;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey caren - and any other bacon lovers out there - here is your breakfast tomorrow. --- sam
> 
> Bacon Cinnamon Rolls
> 
> ...


Sounds very yummy I will have to make these for James I'm sure he will love them too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, thank you. I didn't realize you had FM, but assume that is why you are Lyrica. Sounds like you are on the right track to start feeling better.
Bonnie, love the yoke and color of the sweater and very nice quilt.
Gwen, hope machine starts behaving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, understand totally. My mind is a dangerous place, I shouldn't go there alone. 
Pacer, glad house sold. Matthew, over Happy Birthday wishes to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Bonnie, I too have too many UFO's. So much fun to try new project. So much discipline to finish project. Today aim to sort two sock projects into bags, get mitten project all together (needles, yarn, pattern) so I can begin to finish them. Yikes, also have to clean as I'm hosting knitting Thursday. Tomorrow got lucky and got appointment with GE doc. I'm having ocular migraine, slight woozyness, slight headache, stomach pain and yesterday cut hand on hardwired fence and bled for awhile. All of which I think are side effects to medicine. Has anyone read Dr. David Perlmutter's work?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so very happy to see your post. Have missed you. Your cards are, as always, g.
Gwen, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my sis. May you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Middle son syndrome that's what he says he has 😄
> He is doing well just got back from Belgium said it was really nice had a chuckle at some old ladies coming through customs apparently they had all gone on a coach trip to Belgium and were bringing quite a lot of cigarettes through customs and all claiming it was for there own personal use and telling each other to look dithering and keep saying what did you say in a loud voice if anyone asked questions
> ...


Being the oldest and then twins after me, middle child syndrome is a bit of a mystery to me- unless I think of my mother- she was in the middle. Never quite matched up to big sister in her father's view for countless years. Strove very hard to prove herself, but adored her 7 years younger brother.
The Chocolate Santa sounds like it could be worth a photo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being the oldest and then twins after me, middle child syndrome is a bit of a mystery to me- unless I think of my mother- she was in the middle. Never quite matched up to big sister in her father's view for countless years. Strove very hard to prove herself, but adored her 7 years younger brother.
> The Chocolate Santa sounds like it could be worth a photo!


What's it called when you're #10 out of 13?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen I would just like to wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a fantastic and happy day 🎂💐🎊🎉 🎁
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can anyone remember when the photos of the KTP afghans wee? SOmeone on the digest was asking a few days ago about how this works and if I could remember where they were I would post the link. Think it was before our summaries whihc would mean no record.
> 
> I will be back soon to read the KTP


That would be the first weekend in October 2014.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daralene love your cowl and the pin fits perfectly.
> 
> Swedenme love the little ugg booties.
> 
> ...


Hope you are better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Good news from both sons!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja! It has been a wonderful day.


Swedenme said:


> Gwen I would just like to wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a fantastic and happy day 🎂💐🎊🎉 🎁
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....that is just beyond cute! Very professional looking.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....that is just beyond cute! Very professional looking.


Thank you Gwen and I'm glad you are having a lovely day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You aren't late in your wishes Rookie....it is today the 8th and has been a wonderful day.


RookieRetiree said:


> Tami & Betty - hope you get the help you need from the doctors.
> 
> Mary - hope you're sleeping soundly and will give Matthew and big Birthday hug and best wishes when you get up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Cathy; I have been having a great day. Just put a coconut cake in the oven.


sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday GWEN!! I hope you have a wonderful day and get properly spoiled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kate! You always find the cutest things to post for birthdays. I should be back at machine right now but just put cake in the oven and waiting for it to be done. It has been a very relaxed day.



KateB said:


> Have a wonderful birthday Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of batting are you using? I always use 100% cotton batting; have done so for close to 15 years now. Only thing I can imagine that ight be causing this to happen is that the batting isn't being caught well when "quilted"..

If you are tying your quilt perhaps you aren't putting in enough ties. Good luck in fixing it


Pup lover said:


> I made a blanket/quilt for Mia and one for the DGD due in February, same batting I have used before and same way I have done them before and when washed the batting all pulled away from stitches everywhere and balled up in the middle of each blanket. Sooooo mad!!! I have opened them back up and pulled out the batting, dont understand what went wrong. Think I will do these without batting inside and just have the flannel on one side and other material on other side. Will be warm with flannel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie! Enjoyed our brief chat today. 


Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, no other birthdays of those known to us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, Happy Birthday. YAY Hope it is a wonderful day and that you get to celebrate in style.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Martina. I'm keeping your sister in my prayers. Sorry that she has to wait until next week for the test results.


martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gwennie
> My sister is home from her tests but has to go back next week for the results so is naturally very worried. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Gwen & belated Happy Birthday Matthew, hope you both have a great day.
> 
> Cathy, I'm glad you liked the first day of your job. It's good you can spend lots of time with your mom, it's so hard to see them fade away. Hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


Hello Agnes nice to here from you . I can see how busy you have been and every single item is gorgeous
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Shirley!!! I have so missed your posts. This makes this birthday wish even more special! I hope you and your DH are doing well. You are missed here!


Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Gwen. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you again for the well wishes Melody. 


gagesmom said:


> Shirley glad to see you. Love the cards you have shared for Gwen and Matthew👍
> 
> Happy birthday Gwen. To quote June.... you are a sister of the heart and I am happy to call you my friend. Hoping toy enjoy the day and that you get spoiled rotten. Happy birthday 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊🍦🍰💐👑


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Desert Joy...do be careful with your health. I'm glad you have an appointment for tomorrow.



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, so very happy to see your post. Have missed you. Your cards are, as always, g.
> Gwen, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my sis. May you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

a surprise???? Glad you were born Jeanette!



RookieRetiree said:


> What's it called when you're #10 out of 13?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness Agnes you have been quite prolific with the needles! All of your work is gorgeous. Do you ever sleep? It would take me at least a year to accomplish even half of what you've done and then it wouldn't be nearly as beautiful. Good job!



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In case I missed anyone here's a big  Thank You for all the birthday wishes. I have to admit that last night (or rather at 2 a.m.) when I went to bed one of my last thoughts was that I was looking forward to reading the birthday wishes I knew would be coming on the KTP today. You all are like extended family; sister and brothers of the heart. You are all so very special to me. Thank you for helping make this an enjoyable day.
{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


Good to see you again Agnes. Glad to see you haven't been idle while you've been away! Everything looks fantastic - what an array! You're eyesight must be back to normal which is good news.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being the oldest and then twins after me, middle child syndrome is a bit of a mystery to me- unless I think of my mother- she was in the middle. Never quite matched up to big sister in her father's view for countless years. Strove very hard to prove herself, but adored her 7 years younger brother.
> The Chocolate Santa sounds like it could be worth a photo!


I am the middle of 5. 2 elder sisters 1 younger sister and brother...growing up was awful, eldest 2 got everything new I got hand me downs,clothes shoes toys,youngest sister was a preemie so she got everything new,and of course brother got everything new,to this day I wont wear second hand anything, no matter who it comes from


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> a surprise???? Glad you were born Jeanette!


I think it was a surprise that I was a girl, but I think mom just expected to be pregnant every year....3 more after me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Delighted to hear your oldest is doing ok, and congratulations to your youngest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am the middle of 5. 2 elder sisters 1 younger sister and brother...growing up was awful, eldest 2 got everything new I got hand me downs,clothes shoes toys,youngest sister was a preemie so she got everything new,and of course brother got everything new,to this day I wont wear second hand anything, no matter who it comes from


I got hand me downs from cousins as my sisters were quite a bit older than me, their clothes went to other family members. I didn't have much in the way of toys, but bikes, etc. were all hand me downs. I still remember the day I went to the second hand store and bought some clothes with my babysitting and restaurant wages because they were store-bought vs. home made. I don't remember the growing up as "awful" because most everyone I knew was in the same economic bracket; farmers never splurged because they never knew what the next harvest would be like and they were products of the depression so were very careful. Because of it though, I do like to "do when I can" just because! It's such a good feeling to share.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What's it called when you're #10 out of 13?


Crowded! :lol: I'm the elder of two and my brother tells me I have Big Sister Syndrome....I have no idea what the little twerp is talking about! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I am the middle of 5. 2 elder sisters 1 younger sister and brother...growing up was awful, eldest 2 got everything new I got hand me downs,clothes shoes toys,youngest sister was a preemie so she got everything new,and of course brother got everything new,to this day I wont wear second hand anything, no matter who it comes from


I was the opposite 3 much older sisters and a mother who insisted on buying me clothes , mother knew a lady who would make me pink( yuk) cardigans with large Pom Pom s and my sisters dressed me like twiggy the model they even gave me the nickname twig which was rather apt as I was that thin growing up but all I wanted was a pair of jeans to this day I still love my jeans


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated birthday wishes for both Gwen and Matthew. Hope you both enjoyed your special days and best wishes for a great year ahead. 

Not much happening here but I am experiencing a mild panic that Christmas is nearly here and I am nowhere near prepared. Which is silly because there are only a couple of presents to be bought (but what do you get for people who don't need anything?) and I can't do anything about the food till Christmas Eve because we have seafood, cold meats and salads. Hmmm, so why do I feel like this? Maybe because everyone around me is in full Christmas mode. Might get the tree down later and decorate that - might make me feel better.

Hope everyone is doing OK. Happy knitting and {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}} 
Denise


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Delighted to hear your oldest is doing ok, and congratulations to your youngest!


From me, too.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

It has been a restful day for me. I am babying my back. It continues to hurt in the left lower lumbar area so I am listening to my body.
I have knitting group tomorrow so I sure dont want to miss another week.
We have our SS Class party on the 14th and our family party on the 19th. Talking about what finger foods to have. Any suggestions?
I have been so busy unpacking and getting caught up on the washing that I havent picked up any of my handwork.
GWEN, a very happy birthday dear friend. I hope it was special for you. I sure hope the itching is either gone or much better. I also do the things mentioned but a dear friend also taught me to take the bobbin out and dust the bobbin case well and sometimes change the bobbin too.
MATTHEW, A belated happy birthday to you. I hope the pizza was good and that you are still turning out beautiful drawings.
SONJA, You just amaze me with your creations. The ugg boot is just adorable. Congratulations to your son flying through his exams and I am glad your son is doing well following his Chemo. Glad to hear you are better from the ole cold/sinus infection.
DARAALENE, You must be beaming with pride that your DGS sung so beautifully at the military lighting of the Christmas tree. I dont think I mentioned how beautiful your cowl is. Your work is always exquisite and you have the best eye for colors and types of yarn to work with. I want to make some hotpads too. Also if you look at Shabby Fabrics tutorial on fabric covered Christmas balls, they are so much fun and I can just imagine how one of yours would look. My Sis taught me to make them and the paper mache boxes found at hobby lobby (to cover the same way as Ornaments). She really embellishes hers and they are gorgeous.
MEL, It thrills me to see people giving you beautiful yarns to work with. You deserve everything that is given to you, darlin.
SAM, My dads name was Elmer Turvis!
MAGS7, I am so sorry you have been sick. Prayers ongoing by prayer warriors for your sister.
TAMI, I know it is frustrating to have surgery delayed but you want to be in tip top shape before having anesthesia/surgery. It will be as soon as all of your tests are normal. I know you will just worry and anticipate more but we have your back, sweet lady.
DAWN, Little Mia is just adorable. She is really holding her little head up good and looking at her sweet grandma. I can see a future of making all sorts of little girl clothes and accessories.
MARGARET, Glad to hear your Mom is settled. My oldest daughter screamed through her baths. I learned to be thorough quickly.

BONNIE, Your DGDs sweater is precious and WOW what a quilt. I love seeing all your quilts.
MARY, Congratulations on the sale of the house. I know this has been a big burden for your to carry
KATI, So sorry to hear of Davids problems with his teeth.
(D) JOY, I dont have fibromyalgia. Dr put me on Lyrica for my leg pain and restless leg. The doctor I just saw couldnt understand that either.
AGNES, Such beautiful gifts you have made for Christmas. You are another Sister of My Heart who is so talented.
Someone said something about their thumb hurting (maybe Linda?) I bought a thumb splint at the drugstore and wear it at night. It really helps.
Off to fold towels. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this one looks perfect sonja - great work. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sound lovely railyn - will look great on your tree. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Ihave been making Christmas decorations using the clear balls and putting a piece of knitting with needles inside. I have been using crocket thread and toothpicks. Surprisingly I have found the toothpicks rather easy to knit with. Icast on about 15 stitches and knit about 3 inches for the size ball I am using. Glue beads on the ends of the toothpicks and a tiny dab of glue to keep the stitches on. I can get my finger inside the opening on the top of the ball so can arrange the knitting to suit me. Also add a dab of glue to the tiny "scarf" and glue it to the inside of the ball. Just one little place. No pictures
> because I don't know how to post pictures from my phone. Anyway, it is a fun project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday gwen - hope it was a special day with lots of cake and ice cream. enjoy your day. ---- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Gwen. I wish you a year filled with good things and good times.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Agne....&#128075; wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.&#128077; 

Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. &#9786; I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;

I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.&#128513;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


Agnes,
Good to hear from you. Your knitting looks great, wish I was on your Christmas list  There's going to be lots of happy people.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody&#128533;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what beautiful knitting and crocheting. seven shawls - wow. love the socks. the little animals and boots and great. good to see you. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely tree melody - love the star wars ornaments. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Agne....👋 wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.👍
> 
> Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. ☺ I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.😁


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So sorry Sam. Hickory will be missed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


You have been very busy! I love the scarf. I am pleased to see you back again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Sorry to hear, Sam. Hugs to you, and of course she knew she was well loved. You gave her a great life, and I hope you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Agne....👋 wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.👍
> 
> Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. ☺ I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.😁


I think Gage has a pretty cool teacher! Smart man to appreciate your work.

Gage did a great job decorating the tree. Love the Star Wars ornaments. It looks great!

Our tree has been up a week, and the lights and angel on. I just have to find the energy to decorate it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody😕


Nothing to be sorry about!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Yay on patterns and time with son and Congratulations to your son for taking 1st top grade. Wow, that is marvelous. Sounds like you are quite the mathmetician too. Must help with figuring out patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


I am so sorry Sam. Hickory knew she was loved. She chose her time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gwennie
> My sister is home from her tests but has to go back next week for the results so is naturally very worried. Please keep her in your prayers.


The waiting is so hard. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


Oh wow, so beautiful. That cardi color is gorgeous and Bravo on the quilt too.

I'm at the same place with finishing things up. Still need to do the thumb and eyes on one mitten and want to knit another scarfie and and end to weave in on the other scarfie. Better get off here and get moving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Hickory. You will sure be feeling her loss for some time. I know how close you were with her and the special bond you still have. Thinking of you and know it's not easy. Be good to yourself and know grieving takes time. Big Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what beautiful knitting and crocheting. seven shawls - wow. love the socks. the little animals and boots and great. good to see you. --- sam


Agnes, lovely, lovely knitting. No wonder you want a break. Welcome back. Have missed you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hugs. Very hard to loose a fur baby. She knew she was well loved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well got some of the to do list done. Cleaned living room and started on kitchen. Changed linens, did wash, sewed up tears Maya made in bedding. Honestly, I never knew hound energy. Spoiled with Golden retriever. Sometimes I sing to her "I love you you're a kinkajou, I'd rather have the flu, but I've got you." Love her to pieces but I'd never get another Doberman.
Got my DS's bday card in mail. Got my cell phone protector case in mail and on phone. Singh at 6:30 and then to bed. Oh yes, got three bags of knitting to go projects in bags, one bag of library books in car, one bag of return hardware in car to take to Home Depot.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


I am so sorry to learn this. May you be comforted by good memories.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


I am so sorry to learn this. May you be comforted by good memories.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

A very happy birthday to you Gwen. Hope your day was very special and filled with lots of love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, I can never find the all band when I really need it but otherwise seem to have them hanging around. Sure is lovely yarn & that pin looks so great in it.


Yes- in't it strange how the only ones you can't find are those you want. The rest just suddenly appear from no where.

I'm not really even here. Tryin got find my spot so I cen start when I get back. Off to buy yarn for Elizabeth (starting her early with the needles!).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sam, so sorry your lost your fur baby Hickory. I know you have many happy memories of her life. May that bring you peace.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Sorry, Sam, was she quite old? Or has been sick? I still miss our old dog but think this puppy may drive me to drink :roll: this afternoon all was quiet & I thought she was sleeping, she had got hold of a roll of paper towel & when I went to my porch it was covered in shredded paper :roll: I guess better than special little packages :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well got some of the to do list done. Cleaned living room and started on kitchen. Changed linens, did wash, sewed up tears Maya made in bedding. Honestly, I never knew hound energy. Spoiled with Golden retriever. Sometimes I sing to her "I love you you're a kinkajou, I'd rather have the flu, but I've got you." Love her to pieces but I'd never get another Doberman.
> Got my DS's bday card in mail. Got my cell phone protector case in mail and on phone. Singh at 6:30 and then to bed. Oh yes, got three bags of knitting to go projects in bags, one bag of library books in car, one bag of return hardware in car to take to Home Depot.


Wow! Lots done today, you must be feeling better. It feels so good to get caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Crowded! :lol: I'm the elder of two and my brother tells me I have Big Sister Syndrome....I have no idea what the little twerp is talking about! :lol:


I was pretty bossy to the 3 younger brothers when I could get away with it..but with all the big brothers looking out for the little brothers; I was out-numbered most of the time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was the opposite 3 much older sisters and a mother who insisted on buying me clothes , mother knew a lady who would make me pink( yuk) cardigans with large Pom Pom s and my sisters dressed me like twiggy the model they even gave me the nickname twig which was rather apt as I was that thin growing up but all I wanted was a pair of jeans to this day I still love my jeans


I'm with you!! Jeans over dresses for sure when I was in H.S., but then we had school uniforms, so we all looked the same. I remember when stretch pants with the stirrups were popular and thought they'd never go out of style...now they're back as leggings!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes for both Gwen and Matthew. Hope you both enjoyed your special days and best wishes for a great year ahead.
> 
> Not much happening here but I am experiencing a mild panic that Christmas is nearly here and I am nowhere near prepared. Which is silly because there are only a couple of presents to be bought (but what do you get for people who don't need anything?) and I can't do anything about the food till Christmas Eve because we have seafood, cold meats and salads. Hmmm, so why do I feel like this? Maybe because everyone around me is in full Christmas mode. Might get the tree down later and decorate that - might make me feel better.
> 
> ...


Denise.

I'm beginning to panic too. I want to get it all done this weekend; no pressure or anything!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So very sad, Sam. Sending hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie & Agnes: Love seeing your work; thanks for sharing the photos. You've sure been busy (busier than me, that's for sure)!

Mel - love the tree. You and Gage did a beautiful job. Ours is still in the crawlspace-another job for this weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you are right, but I would like to know what is different. Of course, my Dr. is out this week. She did tell me that last week, and I forgot. She is in touch with the office, though, and the girls will tell her what the results are and see what she wants me to do. Other than the respiritory infection that is well on it's way out, I feel no different. I had had a lot of caffeine that morning, so maybe that is what caused a problem, also.


The caffeine could well be the problem. Hopefully that is all as much you might hate it you can cut it out or at least decrease it. Hoping it is something as simple as this and that you can be rescheduled- unfortunately getting close ot the end of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so if you are super wealthy you don't get very much? they should do that here. --- sam


You get nothing from the government if you are super wealthy (well the super wealthy probably know how to work the system to get the small amount the government gives). But they look at both income and assests so can't put all you money into low income earning placesto get a pesnsion as you won't get it based on your assets.
Don't need to be super wealthy even to get no government pension. The goal is that the majority of people will have enough to support them in their retirement. Our generation will probably not have enough but those younger than us who work should have enough to retire on. For a few decades now employers must pay a minumum percentage of employees income into a superannuation account for the employee-and this is over and above the wage they receive. These can only only be accessed under very strict conditions until retirement. Most people pay extra in as well to enable them to have a better income in their retirement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> All prayer warriors, please add my sister to your list, she has to go for tests at the hospital tomorrow and her g.p. has told her that the news isn't likely to be good. Thank you.


Prying that the results will not be what the GP anticipates.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have definitely got December weather . It's raining and windy again tonight although it was nice and sunny during the daytime
> The poor people in Cumbria are flooded out of there homes again
> Some of them have just finally got all the repairs done after last time


Cumbria sure is getting it tough at the moment- its not long since the last flooding is it?

I also saw that you got the boot almost as you wanted it- why am I not surprised? As well not having a brian programmed the right way to work out patterns from scratch generally I also wouldn't have the patience to do it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I would like to think that Hickory knew it was her time and didn't want you to watch her suffer. I firmly believe she waited for you to be gone over to Heidi's. That being said it still hurts to lose your furbaby. She was well loved by you and by the rest of us the world over. RIP Hickory. Cross the rainbow bridge and run like the wind. There is no more pain or suffering for you.
((((Group hugs)))) Sam she left you with paw prints on your heart. You will miss her for a long time. We are here for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Completed an order tonight. For my friend Linda ' s daughter Belle.

Baby pink colored kitty kat hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What's it called when you're #10 out of 13?


I have not the foggiest idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're in the middle but of what a long line!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


You HAVE been busy- I love your colour choices!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not denying the human cost, Sonja, but it amazes me how people try to deny the effects of Global Climate change- we have island nations to the north of us, who no longer have fresh water underground with rising sea levels- all contaminated now by salt water. Coral atols are particularly at risk. Much of Britain is settled so close to sea level- I was looking at a map of where the sea levels will be if the rates of carbon emission continue unabated, and temperatures rise as feared by mid century so many will have lost their homes. Countries will be quite different in outline- many cities are at risk.


Yes and while we have had changes like this in weather patterns ove the hisoptry of the earth this one is occuring much quicker than the previous ones. With all our increased knowledge we should be able to slow it down not speed it up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Betty. I hope the endocrinologist (sp?) will be able to help you. It does sound like she is off to a good start checking into everything. Do baby your back; I was worried about you taking that bus trip.



Bulldog said:


> It has been a restful day for me. I am babying my back. It continues to hurt in the left lower lumbar area so I am listening to my body.
> I have knitting group tomorrow so I sure dont want to miss another week.
> We have our SS Class party on the 14th and our family party on the 19th. Talking about what finger foods to have. Any suggestions?
> I have been so busy unpacking and getting caught up on the washing that I havent picked up any of my handwork.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie! Enjoyed our brief chat today.


So did I!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Machriste. The coconut cake I made turned out okay. Not what I was hoping for but just haven't found the right recipe yet. Good anyway.


machriste said:


> Happy birthday, Gwen. I wish you a year filled with good things and good times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am the middle of 5. 2 elder sisters 1 younger sister and brother...growing up was awful, eldest 2 got everything new I got hand me downs,clothes shoes toys,youngest sister was a preemie so she got everything new,and of course brother got everything new,to this day I wont wear second hand anything, no matter who it comes from


mmmmm, I am not good with second hand, but without your validating reason!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your tree looks lovely Mel. Haven't gotten any decorations up yet. Don't know if I'll get more than the wreath up. We shall see. Maybe DD can help e with it once finals are over. I'm just too focused on getting gifts made for now.



gagesmom said:


> Hi Agne....👋 wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.👍
> 
> Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. ☺ I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.😁


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you dare apologize!!! I for one enjoyed seeing the tree!


gagesmom said:


> Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody😕


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Crowded! :lol: I'm the elder of two and my brother tells me I have Big Sister Syndrome....I have no idea what the little twerp is talking about! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just popping in for a moment
> I have had a bad couple of days with my back and I am trying to catch some rest as I can. We worked the Hope outdoors dinner one of the two nights and I am here to tell you, it is such a humbling experience. To see so many young people and adults who are handicapped.a lot quadraplegics with big smiles on their faces just touches your soul.
> I have been working on the washing today. I had five good loads. I am getting close to the end now.
> I saw the endocrinologist Friday (before working the Hope dinner). She was appalled at a lot of thing that had and had not been done. She wants me to see a hematologist, have PT for my balance (I thought I passed the test but seemed to have failed badly), and she wants me to have a sleep study (UghI dont know if it is worth it as I cringe at the though of putting all that garb over my hair. LOL! She said I was getting too much thyroid medicine and cut it in half and is taking me off Lyrica, Effexor, and Ogen and making some substitutes. She is putting me on
> ...


Wow what a lot of changes she is giving you Betty- you might be a new lady if they work! You might heading off to the moon.

Our new place will be a similar distance to Vicky, Brett and Elizabeth. A better place for Elizabeth though with no stairs for her (or us in a few years either!) as well as a garden and a playground right across the road. Mind you we have a wonderful one only a few minutes walk away from her. Elizabeth is getting Elizabeth so far- though I have used Lizzy Ann a few times. And Pepper almost as often! Makes the parents laugh fortunately- they know me and my naming only too well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sam I am so so sorry. Hickory was so well loved by you. She was a wonderful companion. Sending you lots of comforting hugs and prayers.


thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Railyn.
Wish we could see the decorations. They sound lovely.

quote=Railyn]A very happy birthday to you Gwen. Hope your day was very special and filled with lots of love.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


A very Happy Birthday for Matthew for yesterday.
What a relief to have finally got the house sold- one less thing for you to worry about and spend precious time on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....sorry to laugh Bonnie but it sounds like the pup has a bit of Sydney in him!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, Sam, was she quite old? Or has been sick? I still miss our old dog but think this puppy may drive me to drink :roll: this afternoon all was quiet & I thought she was sleeping, she had got hold of a roll of paper towel & when I went to my porch it was covered in shredded paper :roll: I guess better than special little packages :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Sam I would like to think that Hickory knew it was her time and didn't want you to watch her suffer. I firmly believe she waited for you to be gone over to Heidi's. That being said it still hurts to lose your furbaby. She was well loved by you and by the rest of us the world over. RIP Hickory. Cross the rainbow bridge and run like the wind. There is no more pain or suffering for you.
> ((((Group hugs)))) Sam she left you with paw prints on your heart. You will miss her for a long time. We are here for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes and while we have had changes like this in weather patterns ove the hisoptry of the earth this one is occuring much quicker than the previous ones. With all our increased knowledge we should be able to slow it down not speed it up.


Should be but will it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nicho/Denise! Received the card today too. Made me smile . I don't think I'll be doing cards this year; so busy making gifts sitll. Still haven't a clue what to do for youngest DD and need to come u with something quickly.

Did at least get plans for Christmas dinner settled today. Oldes DD and family will come here evening of the 25th for dinner and gift exchange. Youngest DD was originally heading to boyfriend's family on the 22n but that date has changed to the 27th so she will also be here. Middle DStepD and her husband are going to Memphis. Will have a family gathering Jan. 10th to do what DH started last year known as Grandpa's Grab Bag and I'll do finger foods for that evening. Now that that is settled I can focus on the gifts.


nicho said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes for both Gwen and Matthew. Hope you both enjoyed your special days and best wishes for a great year ahead.
> 
> Not much happening here but I am experiencing a mild panic that Christmas is nearly here and I am nowhere near prepared. Which is silly because there are only a couple of presents to be bought (but what do you get for people who don't need anything?) and I can't do anything about the food till Christmas Eve because we have seafood, cold meats and salads. Hmmm, so why do I feel like this? Maybe because everyone around me is in full Christmas mode. Might get the tree down later and decorate that - might make me feel better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess I'll go get at the sewing machine for a bit. TTYL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well got some of the to do list done. Cleaned living room and started on kitchen. Changed linens, did wash, sewed up tears Maya made in bedding. Honestly, I never knew hound energy. Spoiled with Golden retriever. Sometimes I sing to her "I love you you're a kinkajou, I'd rather have the flu, but I've got you." Love her to pieces but I'd never get another Doberman.
> Got my DS's bday card in mail. Got my cell phone protector case in mail and on phone. Singh at 6:30 and then to bed. Oh yes, got three bags of knitting to go projects in bags, one bag of library books in car, one bag of return hardware in car to take to Home Depot.


You got a lot done! I could use some of that energy. Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


It is lovely- would a fake fur novelty yarn work for making it look like fur. The type of yarn that Gypseycream uses in her bears?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The caffeine could well be the problem. Hopefully that is all as much you might hate it you can cut it out or at least decrease it. Hoping it is something as simple as this and that you can be rescheduled- unfortunately getting close ot the end of the year.


I had to quit completely 3 years ago, due to extreme fluctuation of hormones causing pain. I usually only have an occasional cup of hot tea, and several glasses of iced on Thursday morning, and a couple on Friday evening. I had had breakfast out at the same place both Thursday and Friday, and they make it strong, so that is probably what caused it. I am hoping so anyway. And it gives me a little more time to get rid of the crud. Still coughing a little bit, so probably a good thing. Feel fine, just tired. Hoping I get lucky and have it done before the end of the year, but if not, oh well. Don't want to spend the money that soon, but if I have to, I have to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am only up to page 13. Went out to a friends last night for a Christmas get together.... 5 of us. So I didnt end up on here.
> 
> Today I had my first volunteer day. Good fun. It was a Christmas party and my first job of the day was set up and decorate the tree. Then helped to decorate the room and tables. There were about 60 residents came. And they had a lady singing oldie songs and Christmas songs. The meal was catered for and quite good. I even got fed. Bonus! Then I helped clean and pack up and walked a couple of people back to their little units. The only downfall of the day was it got to nearly 36c and a hot hot wind.
> 
> Now to see what everyone else has been up to on here.


Thats a good start- hopefully you can continue to enjoy this role.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I would like to think that Hickory knew it was her time and didn't want you to watch her suffer. I firmly believe she waited for you to be gone over to Heidi's. That being said it still hurts to lose your furbaby. She was well loved by you and by the rest of us the world over. RIP Hickory. Cross the rainbow bridge and run like the wind. There is no more pain or suffering for you.
> ((((Group hugs)))) Sam she left you with paw prints on your heart. You will miss her for a long time. We are here for you.


Well said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Completed an order tonight. For my friend Linda ' s daughter Belle.
> 
> Baby pink colored kitty kat hat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> P.S. I just checked the temperature on the internet coz I am feeling quite cool with doors open at 9pm. It actually got to 37c here today but is now down to 19c and dropping. Tomorrow is to be 25c so that should be just nice. Barrelling into extreme temps this soon is rubbish! :roll: But at least its cool for sleeping...... so far


You clearly didn't get our night from the other night then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Railyn.
> Wish we could see the decorations. They sound lovely.
> 
> quote=Railyn]A very happy birthday to you Gwen. Hope your day was very special and filled with lots of love.


[/quote]

Railyn, what phone do you have? Perhaps we can help you get the photos posted! Would love to see your decorations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mia Jean is the same, hates the bath right now and cries through it all, mom has a hard time with that, dad keeps trying to make it better.


Just as quick as it can be done- and no reason why they need one every day either. They don't sweat too much or get into the dirt at this age! And if they are well cleaned up at nappy changes then no real need. Hopefully they both settle down and enjoy bath time as they are fun times for the bubs that love them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I see I missed your birthday Gwen- hope it was a lovely day for you. Is it really ayear sinc eyour last one?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Denise.
> 
> I'm beginning to panic too. I want to get it all done this weekend; no pressure or anything!


Good luck with that! I've just bought some small gifts for friends, which still leaves me with the most important people, the family. But at least one step closer. And I have posted the last of the Christmas cards (I think!)


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Sam, so sorry to read this. I'm sure she knew she was loved. It will be strange without her for a while. Big hugs.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

From a long time ago reader..way back to Dave.

Sam .....sorry about Hickory. So hard to loose our fur children.
A very good Christmas to you ...maybe there will be a new little fur bundle under your tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


It is so hard when they have gone alone, so sorry for the emptiness you will be feeling.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam sincere condolences in the loss of your much loved Hickory.
Warm hugs from me to you. Take care, regards Fan.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, I am so sorry. No matter how it occurs, losing a pet is just plain awful. Many of us at the tea party have known that pain. Sending a big hug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....sorry to laugh Bonnie but it sounds like the pup has a bit of Sydney in him!


As long as she doesn't eat my couch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> From a long time ago reader..way back to Dave.
> 
> Sam .....sorry about Hickory. So hard to loose our fur children.
> A very good Christmas to you ...maybe there will be a new little fur bundle under your tree.


Well I never! That is going back a long time now! Good to see you, despite Sam's loss.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness ezenby - good to see you - what have you been doing? hope to see more of you. --- sam



Ezenby said:


> From a long time ago reader..way back to Dave.
> 
> Sam .....sorry about Hickory. So hard to loose our fur children.
> A very good Christmas to you ...maybe there will be a new little fur bundle under your tree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you everyone for you word concerning hickory - the house does feel very empty and going to bed will be different - nothing to pet as we both fall asleep. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think this one looks perfect sonja - great work. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Sorry to hear that Sam . You will miss her but don't feel bad she knew you loved her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay on patterns and time with son and Congratulations to your son for taking 1st top grade. Wow, that is marvelous. Sounds like you are quite the mathmetician too. Must help with figuring out patterns. :thumbup:


Thank you Daralene 
I am good at maths but youngest left me behind a couple of years ago . Now he talks about formulas and methods with special names I just nod my head and listen while he tries to work them out and then say do you think that's right and he says yes thanks mum 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm with you!! Jeans over dresses for sure when I was in H.S., but then we had school uniforms, so we all looked the same. I remember when stretch pants with the stirrups were popular and thought they'd never go out of style...now they're back as leggings!


I like leggings too but they have to be good ones not them paper thin type that you can see right through when they are stretched, 😱


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What's it called when you're #10 out of 13?


I doubt whether being a middle child would make much difference anyway once you get up those numbers. At least as oldest that you always are (well except for as an only child


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be the first weekend in October 2014.


Thanks- I will try and find some photos soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


Good to see you back- you sure have been busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got hand me downs from cousins as my sisters were quite a bit older than me, their clothes went to other family members. I didn't have much in the way of toys, but bikes, etc. were all hand me downs. I still remember the day I went to the second hand store and bought some clothes with my babysitting and restaurant wages because they were store-bought vs. home made. I don't remember the growing up as "awful" because most everyone I knew was in the same economic bracket; farmers never splurged because they never knew what the next harvest would be like and they were products of the depression so were very careful. Because of it though, I do like to "do when I can" just because! It's such a good feeling to share.


I got some hand me downs from cousins but as Mum didn't like them I didn't need to wear the often very unattractive clothes given to us. So as the oldest I usually got 'new'. Most home made- not a cheap option these days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


I'm so sorry Sam- you will really miss her. I wondered a few weeks ago when you said she was doing nothing but sleeping after being sick whether she was not long for this world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Agne....👋 wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.👍
> 
> Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. ☺ I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.😁


The tree looks good- orginal ornaments.
As usual I won't bother with art as don't think we will have anything here and we are trying to reduce clutter not add to it so we can do something about getting this house on the market.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Cumbria sure is getting it tough at the moment- its not long since the last flooding is it?
> 
> I also saw that you got the boot almost as you wanted it- why am I not surprised? As well not having a brian programmed the right way to work out patterns from scratch generally I also wouldn't have the patience to do it.


I would have said a couple of years ago since the last flood but I looked it up and it was 6 years ago
I've finished the booties now I m doing a hat to go with it but I want one of them loose tassled Pom poms on it so I will have to find out how to make one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you everyone for you word concerning hickory - the house does feel very empty and going to bed will be different - nothing to pet as we both fall asleep. --- sam


That will be the hardest part for some time Sam- my thoughts are with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would have said a couple of years ago since the last flood but I looked it up and it was 6 years ago
> I've finished the booties now I m doing a hat to go with it but I want one of them loose tassled Pom poms on it so I will have to find out how to make one


That long? David has a cousin who lives in the Lake District. (In fact it is his sister who is Elizabeth Ann. Rarely talk about them as we don't see a lot of them and twice in a week! Would ahve never mentioned them here before I'm sure).


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Sorry to hear you lost Hickory Sam will be very strange without her,but she knew she was loved,a (((((((hug))))))) for you x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody😕


great tree lots of thought went into it x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i tried to go to bed - just didn't work - i'll try again after while. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That will be the hardest part for some time Sam- my thoughts are with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody😕


Don't apologise, there's plenty of space!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So sorry to hear this Sam. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm with you!! Jeans over dresses for sure when I was in H.S., but then we had school uniforms, so we all looked the same. I remember when stretch pants with the stirrups were popular and thought they'd never go out of style...now they're back as leggings!


Yes, but without the stirrups they creep up your legs! Not that I wear leggings often - being tall I find it hard to get jumpers long enough to cover my rear end, an essential IMHO at my age! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, but without the stirrups they creep up your legs! Not that I wear leggings often - being tall I find it hard to get jumpers long enough to cover my rear end, an essential IMHO at my age! :lol:


I find it hard to find to find tops long enough to . I was in the men's department of debenems the other day and I loved the way everything was colour coordinated and laid out much better than most women's shops they even had nicer t shirts and jumpers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got even more imagination now Julie just got a load of Norwegian patterns given to me . It's not the patterns but all the different graphs and charts that I think are fantastic can't wait till after Christmas so I can start using them
> 
> Must be lucky day for me today as I received these patterns and I've just spent a couple of hours with my oldest he's doing ok apart from tiring easily and youngest who was nervous as he was getting the result today of his first major exam since starting unniversity has just sent me a text he got 1st top grade in maths (takes after his mother ) so we are very happy
> Sonja


Wow! Good news all round then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i tried to go to bed - just didn't work - i'll try again after while. --- sam


Are any of the cats around? I know it's not the same, but better than no creature at all. I would send you Ringo, if I could for a day or two, he would be delighted to met you- probably lick your toes if you had bare feet- he is a great one for little doggie kisses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I find it hard to find to find tops long enough to . I was in the men's department of debenems the other day and I loved the way everything was colour coordinated and laid out much better than most women's shops they even had nicer t shirts and jumpers


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


Agnes! Good to hear from you.  Wow, gorgeous stunning knitting as always. You sure have been busy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> In case I missed anyone here's a big  Thank You for all the birthday wishes. I have to admit that last night (or rather at 2 a.m.) when I went to bed one of my last thoughts was that I was looking forward to reading the birthday wishes I knew would be coming on the KTP today. You all are like extended family; sister and brothers of the heart. You are all so very special to me. Thank you for helping make this an enjoyable day.
> {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Aaww, and YOU are very special to us too. Hugs back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So very sorry to hear about Hickory. Giant hugs for you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Oh Sam, sorry to hear that. So hard to lose a pet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- in't it strange how the only ones you can't find are those you want. The rest just suddenly appear from no where.
> 
> I'm not really even here. Tryin got find my spot so I cen start when I get back. Off to buy yarn for Elizabeth (starting her early with the needles!).


LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i tried to go to bed - just didn't work - i'll try again after while. --- sam


And you have enough problems sleeping now- it must be very hard and strange without her there for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You get nothing from the government if you are super wealthy (well the super wealthy probably know how to work the system to get the small amount the government gives). But they look at both income and assests so can't put all you money into low income earning placesto get a pesnsion as you won't get it based on your assets.
> Don't need to be super wealthy even to get no government pension. The goal is that the majority of people will have enough to support them in their retirement. Our generation will probably not have enough but those younger than us who work should have enough to retire on. For a few decades now employers must pay a minumum percentage of employees income into a superannuation account for the employee-and this is over and above the wage they receive. These can only only be accessed under very strict conditions until retirement. Most people pay extra in as well to enable them to have a better income in their retirement.


You explained that well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You clearly didn't get our night from the other night then.


No! Thank goodness!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as she doesn't eat my couch!


 :shock: :shock: Oh gosh, I hope not! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i tried to go to bed - just didn't work - i'll try again after while. --- sam


I hope you get some rest. Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Aaww, lovely baby feet. Very cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


Oh dear what a worry for you. Has she seen the new baby?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, but without the stirrups they creep up your legs! Not that I wear leggings often - being tall I find it hard to get jumpers long enough to cover my rear end, an essential IMHO at my age! :lol:


And, if you're anything like me, the rear end has dropped lower so the jumpers and tops need to be even longer. I find that if I order the "tunics" from the catalogs or other online shopping, they are longer and work out fine. I can't remember when I stopped in a store to shop, but will do so soon as the shoes/boots I have for work are pretty shot. I usually wear just sneakers around here so need to get some good walking shoes to be in for these long work days and I'm running around the office to meetings. The dress boots I wore the other day have very little arch support and my legs hurt all night long.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear what a worry for you. Has she seen the new baby?


Sorry to hear this; and she was doing so well. Hope it all works out okay. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great DH I have. I was up last night for quite awhile reviewing some data files. I don't have any idea what email access has to do with payroll or benefits (my specialties and contract), but if the client needs help with something that I can do easily and they ask, I can't much say no. I was cross-referencing employees from all over the world to be sure that they would still have email access after the transfer over from the parent company January 1. I did find out that there are employees all over the world and quite a few also in the UK as well as NZ, AUS, China and Canada. 

So, DH traded dentist's appointments for cleaning as mine scheduled for this a.m. conflicted with an important call. His appointment is next Thursday so hope it will be a better time. The dentist will be surprised when he sees DH instead of me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, I am so sorry to hear about Hickory, hugs to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So sorry to hear that Sam, I know how much you will miss having her around. Don't feel bad that you weren't there when she left - she chose her time. Sending lots of hugs for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Such a cute picture!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Cutie little tootsies 😊


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Cute photo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


Sorry to hear this Dawn I hope you find your your mom in better health when you get to see her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Darowil. Yep another year and it just flew by.


darowil said:


> I see I missed your birthday Gwen- hope it was a lovely day for you. Is it really ayear sinc eyour last one?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for her and you Dawn.



Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning to you all.

Should really get started on some slippers. 
All the stuff I had to make for orders are done. So now I have no excuse to put off making the slippers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Considerably larger than real life! Beautiful little feet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


Hopefully you got someone to cover for you, Dawn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning to you all.
> 
> Should really get started on some slippers.
> All the stuff I had to make for orders are done. So now I have no excuse to put off making the slippers.


That is good you've completed the orders, Mel!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i tried to go to bed - just didn't work - i'll try again after while. --- sam


I find bedtime to be hard. Worst is if I wake up in the middle of the night. Sometimes I just have to get up and do stuff if my mind starts. Thinking of you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are any of the cats around? I know it's not the same, but better than no creature at all. I would send you Ringo, if I could for a day or two, he would be delighted to met you- probably lick your toes if you had bare feet- he is a great one for little doggie kisses!


That is so sweet. When I was just at my aunt's, her dog turned his head to a wierd angle to get to kiss me. It was so funny and I loved it. Of course I had to mention how mom hated those doggie kisses and would say, "You know where that tongue has been." :XD: :XD: :XD: Needless to say, I've survivied.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that. What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.

PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.

Wonderful that you had orders Mel. Great for you and shows how people love your knitting.

Darowil, how precious are those little feet. :thumbup: So kissable.:thumbup: 

Swedenme, so glad you continued with the booties. They are so adorable and worth finishing. Quite professional.

Mel, we love pics!!! Thank you. The more the better IMHO. The tree is magically transformed. Beautiful.

Gwen, you are so right. The KTP Birthday wishes sure do make your birthday special.

Agnes, great to hear from you. Have thought of you often!

Sassafras, good job with everything you got done. I'm so far behind I don't know what end is up. Seems like I just straightened up.....Ok, so first I lose the charger to my laser for 2 wks. Call to get a new one finally and find it the next morning. Then I lose my phone. Finally stood on the landing upstairs and just looked downstairs and there it was in a far corner of the family room. Ok, 2 found and hope I don't lose any more things. Tried to figure out how to use phone locator but never did figure it out. Thanks for the tip on the doberman. My brother had one and it had such personality but someone stole it from his fenced yard.

Hi Nicho, hope you get everything all caught up for Christmas. It seems so far off and then...:shock: I've decided for Christmas I need to start for next year in January.

Thanks Bulldog, I will have to check out those decorations. Hoping you can get your back feeling better. No fun being in pain.

Oh my Agnes, what lovely knitting.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that. What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.
> 
> PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.
> 
> ...


Your scarves are such beautiful colours and with the pins added, each is quite unique


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Dawn I am praying for your mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so sweet. When I was just at my aunt's, her dog turned his head to a wierd angle to get to kiss me. It was so funny and I loved it. Of course I had to mention how mom hated those doggie kisses and would say, "You know where that tongue has been." :XD: :XD: :XD: Needless to say, I've survivied.


Takes all sorts, doesn't it?! But Ringo is such a well meaning little fellow, mind you yesterday he chose to roll in something just as I was going out- managed to comb most of it out- but closed my bedroom door as a precaution. Was this when you were a child? Maybe your mom just was not really a dog person? You certainly are still here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your scarves are such beautiful colours and with the pins added, each is quite unique


I agree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty cowl. Where do you find the nice pins?I've been working on one but ave to pull it out again, it's the one with the cable down the middle then ribbing added around the outside, I need to pull it back & lengthen the cable part then redo the ribbing as I've decided it's too short. I think I will put a button hole in it as I don't have a nice pin like tha. I want to give it to DHs aunt for Christmas. I always give her something small & she is always so excited whatever I give.


Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that. What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.
> 
> PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bbbrrrr it's cold out there tonight and gale force winds again . I had to hold onto my hat coming home as the wind got stronger and the rain came down 
Went passed the river tees this morning and you could see where it had flooded over the banks into the fields .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad you continued with the booties. They are so adorable and worth finishing. Quite professional.
> 
> Mel, we love pics!!! Thank you. The more the better IMHO. The tree is magically transformed. Beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that.  What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.
> 
> PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.
> 
> ...


love the scarfie ...is there a pattern?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful scarf. I'm "into" purple this year.
Bonnie, feeling some better. Still have tinnitus, slight side of head ache, and some stomach pain. Have cut med dosage to taper.
Daralene, forgot to say my mind works like yours. Now have purse I put over head so I don't put it down. Looking for a find your phone app for new cell. Yesterday got one of those letters "your social security number may be compromised" letters you never want to get. Put it somewhere "safe" to call and register for help., then couldn't find letter. After looking everywhere including inside and outside trash finally found letter!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that. What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.
> 
> PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it - and also I love the pin, so... sophisticated, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty cowl. Where do you find the nice pins?I've been working on one but ave to pull it out again, it's the one with the cable down the middle then ribbing added around the outside, I need to pull it back & lengthen the cable part then redo the ribbing as I've decided it's too short. I think I will put a button hole in it as I don't have a nice pin like tha. I want to give it to DHs aunt for Christmas. I always give her something small & she is always so excited whatever I give.


Thanks Angelam and Julie.
Bonnie, I got this pin on Amazon.com and the metal one I got in the Irish store in St. Catharines. Needless to say, the Irish one is superior quality.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a short vent. Sewing machine dead. Know it can't be fixed in time to finish gifts. Now to try tocomeup with gift alternatives. Am I ticked off? Oh yeah. Definitely not a happy camper right now. Oh well......

DH just let me know he will be headed to Savannah for the weekend leaving Friday after lunch. Doing a job with a guy he really enjoys working with so I guess I'll alone for the weekend. Well....DD will be in and out so not entirely alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> love the scarfie ...is there a pattern?


Thank you and yes there is a pattern. Better yet, it is free and it works up in an evening. Although the link is for Ravelry, I found out about this on KP, so thanks to whomever posted it and inspired me. Ends up looking so lovely and works up so quickly.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-and-comfy-knit-scarf


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, beautiful scarf. I'm "into" purple this year.
> Bonnie, feeling some better. Still have tinnitus, slight side of head ache, and some stomach pain. Have cut med dosage to taper.
> Daralene, forgot to say my mind works like yours. Now have purse I put over head so I don't put it down. Looking for a find your phone app for new cell. Yesterday got one of those letters "your social security number may be compromised" letters you never want to get. Put it somewhere "safe" to call and register for help., then couldn't find letter. After looking everywhere including inside and outside trash finally found letter!


LOL We are sisters of the heart for sure. ;-) Maybe I should put a sad face since this isn't the most positive of traits. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I absolutely love it - and also I love the pin, so... sophisticated, absolutely beautiful!


That is quite the compliment with all the beautiful work you do. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a short vent. Sewing machine dead. Know it can't be fixed in time to finish gifts. Now to try tocomeup with gift alternatives. Am I ticked off? Oh yeah. Definitely not a happy camper right now. Oh well......
> 
> DH just let me know he will be headed to Savannah for the weekend leaving Friday after lunch. Doing a job with a guy he really enjoys working with so I guess I'll alone for the weekend. Well....DD will be in and out so not entirely alone.


Gwen, do they have people that will come to the home to do repairs. I did that years ago and it was quicker but don't know if they still do that. What a disappointment. :thumbdown: I know your gifts would have been wonderful. One idea is to give them an envelope with a picture or a description of what they are getting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

In case you didn't see it, Nannylor on KP posted this link for labels. It is free unless you buy it from ETSY for $3 and then she donates that to charity:

http://www.cobberson.com/2013/12/free-printable-handknit-gift-tag.html

This is the link to see how she used them:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376827-1.html

Just print out the labels and use however you want. Write handcare instructions on them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your mom dawn - drive safely. hope she is tons better when you get there. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some pretty cute toes. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, if you're anything like me, the rear end has dropped lower so the jumpers and tops need to be even longer.......


Got it in one! As one of my friends would say, " My a*** has fainted!"
:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Dawn I hope you find your your mom in better health when you get to see her


As do I.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely daralene - love the color. ---- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, so nice of DH to help you out like that. What an interesting and also demanding job this has turned out to be. You must be so busy with Christmas. Keeping those brain cells active for sure.
> 
> PupLover, sorry to hear your mom is having trouble again. This is a hard road to travel for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a short vent. Sewing machine dead. Know it can't be fixed in time to finish gifts. Now to try tocomeup with gift alternatives. Am I ticked off? Oh yeah. Definitely not a happy camper right now. Oh well......
> 
> DH just let me know he will be headed to Savannah for the weekend leaving Friday after lunch. Doing a job with a guy he really enjoys working with so I guess I'll alone for the weekend. Well....DD will be in and out so not entirely alone.


Oh no sorry to hear this Gwen . Hope you give the machine a kick 
Was it old Gwen or just one of them newer types that don't seem to last more than a few year ?
Either way it has got to be so frustrating especially as you still have gifts to be made . Hope you get something sorted out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love it - mine fainted a long time ago. thank goodness for suspenders. --- sam



KateB said:


> Got it in one! As one of my friends would say, " My a*** has fainted!"
> :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

made it through the day in relaively good shape - it just feels terribly empty - hickory was always right beside me and miss that. hope she found casey, puppy, wolfgong, electra and benjamin - they will be having good times. 

cannot believe the weather we are having for december - cool, windy and damp today - but not all that bad. it just doesn't seem right not to have some snow on the ground - not that i am complaining. 

heidi tore the bottom of the christmas tree apart - removed all the ornaments and lights - found the lights weren't working (that is why the top of the tree wasn't lighted) - so bought new lights - put back the ornaments and now the tree is well lighted again.

gwen - so sorry about your machine - heidi would just be furious at her machine if it didn't work right - she bought a new one last two years ago that works beautifully - she loves it and so far it has worked well. now she is in the market for a new embroidery maching - hers is becoming 'tempermental' at times.

healing energy to all that need it - hugs for all --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love it - mine fainted a long time ago. thank goodness for suspenders. --- sam


Suspenders made me laugh Sam they are called braces here and suspenders are what ladies wear to keep up there stockings or used to 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Got it in one! As one of my friends would say, " My a*** has fainted!"
> :lol:


I love it when you come up with these phrases. You should put together all your grandma's and friend's phrases like this. I would love to use them. Such great humor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely daralene - love the color. ---- sam


Thanks Sam. Purple is a favorite with so many of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love it - mine fainted a long time ago. thank goodness for suspenders. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, don't come to the home. Closest place for repairs is between 45 min - an hour away. Alrady calld them and they said if I bring i in tomorrow that IF they don't need pats I could get it back in a week and a half. Of course one of the gifts is for Mariane and I was taking it tomorrow. Guess that's not going to happen. Just near tears because I've been working for months now trying to make everything to save a little finanially and now I'm looking at at least 200 for the (*&^( machine repairs. Just can't win for losing lately. JUst ignore my ranting; I'm just upset and frustrated at the moment.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, do they have people that will come to the home to do repairs. I did that years ago and it was quicker but don't know if they still do that. What a disappointment. :thumbdown: I know your gifts would have been wonderful. One idea is to give them an envelope with a picture or a description of what they are getting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not old.....about a year old maybe year and a half.....very expensive embroidery machine. Right now you don't want to know what I think of it. I'm really stressing out and know I should't.


Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry to hear this Gwen . Hope you give the machine a kick
> Was it old Gwen or just one of them newer types that don't seem to last more than a few year ?
> Either way it has got to be so frustrating especially as you still have gifts to be made . Hope you get something sorted out


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tell Heidi NOT to get a Husqvarna Viking embroidery machine. I have had 3 now and the last 2 have given me tons of problems. I am not happy right now at all. I know it is silly but I just want to cry.


thewren said:


> made it through the day in relaively good shape - it just feels terribly empty - hickory was always right beside me and miss that. hope she found casey, puppy, wolfgong, electra and benjamin - they will be having good times.
> 
> cannot believe the weather we are having for december - cool, windy and damp today - but not all that bad. it just doesn't seem right not to have some snow on the ground - not that i am complaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to go pout....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love it when you come up with these phrases. You should put together all your grandma's and friend's phrases like this. I would love to use them. Such great humor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like that phrase! One of my favorites is, "I'm busier than a one-legged man at a fanny kicking contest."


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending hugs, Gwen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to go pout....


Sometimes a good rant will help. I wish my sister were there. She'd dismantle the bobbin case and using a soft pastry brush, clean all the lint out of it. Then she'd turn it sideways and take the bottom off (2 screws, and clean out all the lint. Then she'd take the top off, and using true sewing machine oil (NOT WD40, as it kills machines) she'd oil "every moving part." Unfortunately, she is not there to help you. Much good thoughts and karma so you can quickly get it repaired. I'm hoping all it needs is a good cleaning and oiling and a bit of adjustment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope, don't come to the home. Closest place for repairs is between 45 min - an hour away. Alrady calld them and they said if I bring i in tomorrow that IF they don't need pats I could get it back in a week and a half. Of course one of the gifts is for Mariane and I was taking it tomorrow. Guess that's not going to happen. Just near tears because I've been working for months now trying to make everything to save a little finanially and now I'm looking at at least 200 for the (*&^( machine repairs. Just can't win for losing lately. JUst ignore my ranting; I'm just upset and frustrated at the moment.


Of course you are. I know the beautiful things you make from Knitapalooza. So disappointing. Will you still go and see Marianne. What a shame the repair will take so much money and I know at Christmas, it is needed for other things. Rant away. I would be so upset too. I know these machines are digital too so not much the average person can do to help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I like that phrase! One of my favorites is, "I'm busier than a one-legged man at a fanny kicking contest."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joyce but this machine you don't put oil in at all. It is computerized. Guess you could say it was too smart for it's own good.


flyty1n said:


> Sometimes a good rant will help. I wish my sister were there. She'd dismantle the bobbin case and using a soft pastry brush, clean all the lint out of it. Then she'd turn it sideways and take the bottom off (2 screws, and clean out all the lint. Then she'd take the top off, and using true sewing machine oil (NOT WD40, as it kills machines) she'd oil "every moving part." Unfortunately, she is not there to help you. Much good thoughts and karma so you can quickly get it repaired. I'm hoping all it needs is a good cleaning and oiling and a bit of adjustment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was thinking that with the embroidery patterns being computerized. Had the wrong word as said digitalized.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if I'll go to Maranne's or not. I've got to concentrate on getting something else to replace the gifts now not able to be finished. Maybe I'' get some decorations up. I do need to get some candles made too. Right this minutes I'mjust not in the mood to do the driving either. I think as much as I'd like to visit I'm kind of talking myself out of going. Just need to put on my big girl panties and get my head back on straight and get busy. Thanks all for letting me rant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if I'll go to Maranne's or not. I've got to concentrate on getting something else to replace the gifts now not able to be finished. Maybe I'' get some decorations up. I do need to get some candles made too. Right this minutes I'mjust not in the mood to do the driving either. I think as much as I'd like to visit I'm kind of talking myself out of going. Just need to put on my big girl panties and get my head back on straight and get busy. Thanks all for letting me rant.


Yes, do the trip when it will be fun for you. You deserve it and I know time with Marianne will be therapy for both of you. Laughter does the soul good and I think you both do lots of that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm watching a British documentary series on Ballet and two of the star Ballerinas are casting Swan Lake with all overweight people. Quite interesting. My goodness, it is really hard work and one of them fractured her foot already. Sure took courage to do it as everyone involved in ballet says it is all about the classic figure that makes it beautiful and it won't really be ballet. At any rate, dreams are coming true for these people. Think it is to be performed publicly and they risk being laughed at, so not easy in that sense either.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

You don't put oil in it, you simply oil all the moving areas such as the levers, up and down of the guides, etc. However, it is best it you take it to the experts. You leave all the electronic boards alone. But, I'm betting a good clean will get your machine running again and I'm hoping it won't cost more than a tune up does, about 60 dollars here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bbbrrrr it's cold out there tonight and gale force winds again . I had to hold onto my hat coming home as the wind got stronger and the rain came down
> Went passed the river tees this morning and you could see where it had flooded over the banks into the fields .


And, it turned warm here today and the temperature got up to 55F degrees. I had a corduroy jacket on with a trench coat over that and got way too warm. Sure am finding it hard to get into the Christmas spirit without snow. I had to close the blinds in the office today as the sun was too bright! Crazy weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got it in one! As one of my friends would say, " My a*** has fainted!"
> :lol:


Or as one of my brothers commented, your a**deflated!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like that phrase! One of my favorites is, "I'm busier than a one-legged man at a fanny kicking contest."


I like that one very much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope, don't come to the home. Closest place for repairs is between 45 min - an hour away. Alrady calld them and they said if I bring i in tomorrow that IF they don't need pats I could get it back in a week and a half. Of course one of the gifts is for Mariane and I was taking it tomorrow. Guess that's not going to happen. Just near tears because I've been working for months now trying to make everything to save a little finanially and now I'm looking at at least 200 for the (*&^( machine repairs. Just can't win for losing lately. JUst ignore my ranting; I'm just upset and frustrated at the moment.


I don't blame you for ranting! Those machines are so expensive they should work. Do you have it plugged ino a power conditioner ? I had that really nice machine I bought from an estate & our power brown outs fried the brains :roll: That s harder on electronics than surges, we had a terrible time with the Lab machines until they were put on an uninterrupted power supply.
could you do as someone see suggested & give a photo IOU? The GKs aren't so young that they wouldn't understand.
I had a very productive day, I made 12 sets of those pot holders & 12 of the hand lotion bars I made last year. I've had requests from those who gt them as gifts last year to make more. I think I will give one of them & a set of potholders to those who I want to give a little gift.
The GKs come this evening until tomorrow night, I think GD & I will do some baking tomorrow she likes that.
I was going to go clean the church today but will do that in the morning, we've had freezing rain last night & then 3" of snow so everything is slick . It was snowing when I was out with the dog. 1/2 hr ago


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, hope the machine situation gets turned around without too much of an issue or cost. 

Daralene, the scarves are beautiful. I'll save the pattern for sometime later. I really need to clean out my computerized and paper files and get more realistic about what I'll be able to actually do in the next 30 years.

Sam, I know you're missing Hickory. Thinking of you and sending good thoughts.

Pup lover - hope your Mom is doing better. Hugs.

Sonja, love the Ugg booties. I'm so impressed by your mad knitting skills.

I'm heading to bed early. Good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tell Heidi NOT to get a Husqvarna Viking embroidery machine. I have had 3 now and the last 2 have given me tons of problems. I am not happy right now at all. I know it is silly but I just want to cry.


Is there no warranty? I would be calling the company & complaining lots & tell them if they don't make it right you will make are they get lots of bad publicity. I'm sure there must be a sewing forum where you could shout to the rooftop what a piece of s--t it's been :lol: I've made complaints like that & you get action pretty quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like that phrase! One of my favorites is, "I'm busier than a one-legged man at a fanny kicking contest."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got it in one! As one of my friends would say, " My a*** has fainted!"
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I think mine is just dragging :lol: Mine is obviously much closer to the ground than yours  , I never have to worry about getting things long enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if I'll go to Maranne's or not. I've got to concentrate on getting something else to replace the gifts now not able to be finished. Maybe I'' get some decorations up. I do need to get some candles made too. Right this minutes I'mjust not in the mood to do the driving either. I think as much as I'd like to visit I'm kind of talking myself out of going. Just need to put on my big girl panties and get my head back on straight and get busy. Thanks all for letting me rant.


Maybe a visit with Marianne would make both of you feel better.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam

Oh Sam. I am so very sorry. You were so good to Hickory. She new she was loved. I believe we will see our pets again someday. I will be lifting you up as the loss of a beloved pet is just as bad as the loss of a human being we have loved and lost.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9:45pm here and I am headed to bed. Out with a friend tomorrow afternoon to get a few Christmas gifts. Also want to do some baking tomorrow as well. Check in with you all in the a.m.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for ranting! Those machines are so expensive they should work. Do you have it plugged ino a power conditioner ? I had that really nice machine I bought from an estate & our power brown outs fried the brains :roll: That s harder on electronics than surges, we had a terrible time with the Lab machines until they were put on an uninterrupted power supply.
> could you do as someone see suggested & give a photo IOU? The GKs aren't so young that they wouldn't understand.
> I had a very productive day, I made 12 sets of those pot holders & 12 of the hand lotion bars I made last year. I've had requests from those who gt them as gifts last year to make more. I think I will give one of them & a set of potholders to those who I want to give a little gift.
> The GKs come this evening until tomorrow night, I think GD & I will do some baking tomorrow she likes that.
> I was going to go clean the church today but will do that in the morning, we've had freezing rain last night & then 3" of snow so everything is slick . It was snowing when I was out with the dog. 1/2 hr ago


Wow, you sure have been productive. That is quite the weather you are getting. Guess Swedenme is getting her share of the gale winds.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Im online with KP mostly reading. Have a cast on right hand/arm and have more pain than I want to take pills for, sprain or broke hand by pushing myself up from scrubbing kitchen floor. Last time for that cleaning style.
This is a whole life change for DH. He is not a good nurse. 
So happy to visit the tea party.



thewren said:


> goodness ezenby - good to see you - what have you been doing? hope to see more of you. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks- I will try and find some photos soon.


I will try to find some on the computer tomorrow afternoon. Too late tonight to turn it on!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as this was on Facebook- likely to be the only photo of Elizabeth- doesn't show you too much! Don't think it could identify her from this. Bigger than her feet!


Cute little toes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom went into the hospitalagain last night chest pain. They transferred her to bloomington again so im assuming her cardiac enzymes were up. will head down there before work if someone can cover me.


Sorry to hear. Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, beautiful scarf. I'm "into" purple this year.
> Bonnie, feeling some better. Still have tinnitus, slight side of head ache, and some stomach pain. Have cut med dosage to taper.
> Daralene, forgot to say my mind works like yours. Now have purse I put over head so I don't put it down. Looking for a find your phone app for new cell. Yesterday got one of those letters "your social security number may be compromised" letters you never want to get. Put it somewhere "safe" to call and register for help., then couldn't find letter. After looking everywhere including inside and outside trash finally found letter!


Oh no. Hope your info is safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a short vent. Sewing machine dead. Know it can't be fixed in time to finish gifts. Now to try tocomeup with gift alternatives. Am I ticked off? Oh yeah. Definitely not a happy camper right now. Oh well......
> 
> DH just let me know he will be headed to Savannah for the weekend leaving Friday after lunch. Doing a job with a guy he really enjoys working with so I guess I'll alone for the weekend. Well....DD will be in and out so not entirely alone.


Sorry your machine died. Hope you can get it fixed at reasonable price and time. Give IOUs if you need too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> made it through the day in relaively good shape - it just feels terribly empty - hickory was always right beside me and miss that. hope she found casey, puppy, wolfgong, electra and benjamin - they will be having good times.
> 
> cannot believe the weather we are having for december - cool, windy and damp today - but not all that bad. it just doesn't seem right not to have some snow on the ground - not that i am complaining.
> 
> ...


Hugs. I am sure Hickory is having fun chasing around with her friends


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Suspenders made me laugh Sam they are called braces here and suspenders are what ladies wear to keep up there stockings or used to 😄


And what holds up ladies stockings we call garters


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tell Heidi NOT to get a Husqvarna Viking embroidery machine. I have had 3 now and the last 2 have given me tons of problems. I am not happy right now at all. I know it is silly but I just want to cry.


Good to know. Not that I am in the market but..... I don't do anything with the one I have. Try not to stress over it too much. It might make your rheumatoid flare. We don't want that. You have been doing so well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, don't take the word of this letter in case it is fake. Call Social Security from the phone book number and ask them what department to talk with and if this letter might be a fake when you get through to the right people. Don't do it from just the letter. Confirm the phone number. Might be legit, but you can't be too careful. They can make things look official. I hope your number isn't compromised.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Im online with KP mostly reading. Have a cast on right hand/arm and have more pain than I want to take pills for, sprain or broke hand by pushing myself up from scrubbing kitchen floor. Last time for that cleaning style.
> This is a whole life change for DH. He is not a good nurse.
> So happy to visit the tea party.


Sorry to hear about the cast. Sort of a forced vacation but not the kind one wants, especially when you are hurting like that. Too bad DH is not a good nurse. You sure need one when your hand is out of use and painful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafrass, don't take the word of this letter in case it is fake. Call Social Security from the phone book number and ask them what department to talk with and if this letter might be a fake when you get through to the right people. Don't do it from just the letter. Confirm the phone number. Might be legit, but you can't be too careful. They can make things look official. I hope your number isn't compromised.


Good advise!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually do call them braces - not sure why i used suspenders - and we call the ladies 'suspenders' garters. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Suspenders made me laugh Sam they are called braces here and suspenders are what ladies wear to keep up there stockings or used to 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well that would be better than kicking the dog. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well tell Heidi NOT to get a Husqvarna Viking embroidery machine. I have had 3 now and the last 2 have given me tons of problems. I am not happy right now at all. I know it is silly but I just want to cry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please make us a regular stop - we would love having you art the table with us having great concersations. and milk this for all you got - some husbands need a crisis to step up to the plate. --- sam



Ezenby said:


> Im online with KP mostly reading. Have a cast on right hand/arm and have more pain than I want to take pills for, sprain or broke hand by pushing myself up from scrubbing kitchen floor. Last time for that cleaning style.
> This is a whole life change for DH. He is not a good nurse.
> So happy to visit the tea party.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Im online with KP mostly reading. Have a cast on right hand/arm and have more pain than I want to take pills for, sprain or broke hand by pushing myself up from scrubbing kitchen floor. Last time for that cleaning style.
> This is a whole life change for DH. He is not a good nurse.
> So happy to visit the tea party.


Hi, nice to hear from someone new or I guess in your case an old member of the tea party from before my time.
Hope your arm heals quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And what holds up ladies stockings we call garters


They are called garters here too but thank God we no longer have to use them. Pantyhose aren't my favorite but beats the h-ll out of stockings & garters, fortunately I didn't have to wear them very long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafrass, don't take the word of this letter in case it is fake. Call Social Security from the phone book number and ask them what department to talk with and if this letter might be a fake when you get through to the right people. Don't do it from just the letter. Confirm the phone number. Might be legit, but you can't be too careful. They can make things look official. I hope your number isn't compromised.


So true. I just got an email saying my order for $2990 has been processed & please click on the link for more info. I'll be checking my credit cards in the morning, are not clicking any links just in case. I don't open anything that looks weird & I sure didn't order anything costing that much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


flyty1n said:


> You don't put oil in it, you simply oil all the moving areas such as the levers, up and down of the guides, etc. However, it is best it you take it to the experts. You leave all the electronic boards alone. But, I'm betting a good clean will get your machine running again and I'm hoping it won't cost more than a tune up does, about 60 dollars here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would never kick my dog.....but I know you didn't mean that seriously.


thewren said:


> well that would be better than kicking the dog. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true on both statements Sam! Glad to see you back Ezenby.


thewren said:


> please make us a regular stop - we would love having you art the table with us having great concersations. and milk this for all you got - some husbands need a crisis to step up to the plate. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off now to see what I can get done! Yippee!!!!! See I'm not really hard to please just want all electronics/electrical things to work as they should!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great thinking gwen - on to a happy finish. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

people that kick their dogs should be hung from the nearest tree. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Would never kick my dog.....but I know you didn't mean that seriously.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not old.....about a year old maybe year and a half.....very expensive embroidery machine. Right now you don't want to know what I think of it. I'm really stressing out and know I should't.


Obviously it does not come with a guarantee or you would be phoning the company . I would phone them anyway just to see what they say 
You never know . At the least you can rant to them about there worthless machines


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for ranting! Those machines are so expensive they should work. Do you have it plugged ino a power conditioner ? I had that really nice machine I bought from an estate & our power brown outs fried the brains :roll: That s harder on electronics than surges, we had a terrible time with the Lab machines until they were put on an uninterrupted power supply.
> could you do as someone see suggested & give a photo IOU? The GKs aren't so young that they wouldn't understand.
> I had a very productive day, I made 12 sets of those pot holders & 12 of the hand lotion bars I made last year. I've had requests from those who gt them as gifts last year to make more. I think I will give one of them & a set of potholders to those who I want to give a little gift.
> The GKs come this evening until tomorrow night, I think GD & I will do some baking tomorrow she likes that.
> I was going to go clean the church today but will do that in the morning, we've had freezing rain last night & then 3" of snow so everything is slick . It was snowing when I was out with the dog. 1/2 hr ago


 You have certainly been busy Bonnie have you nearly finished you Christmas gifts now ?
So you are finally getting snow what does the puppy make of it . Does he chase around after his tail 
Mishka loves it she will leap up and try to catch the flakes in her mouth and slide down the hill on her side. She even curls up in the middle of the garden with her big fluffy tail over her face and goes to sleep in the snow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, hope the machine situation gets turned around without too much of an issue or cost.
> 
> Daralene, the scarves are beautiful. I'll save the pattern for sometime later. I really need to clean out my computerized and paper files and get more realistic about what I'll be able to actually do in the next 30 years.
> 
> ...


 Thank you rookie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Out of warranty; did have one. From recent research I've discoverred that the company (Husqvara/Viking) is not exactly customer friendly.I will NOT purchase another machine from them. If I ever do get another is will be something else. I've run ot of steam so I'm headed to bed in a few minutes.


Swedenme said:


> Obviously it does not come with a guarantee or you would be phoning the company . I would phone them anyway just to see what they say
> You never know . At the least you can rant to them about there worthless machines


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love to see Mishka in the snow. Sounds delightfl.Sydney does like the cooler weather.


Swedenme said:


> You have certainly been busy Bonnie have you nearly finished you Christmas gifts now ?
> So you are finally getting snow what does the puppy make of it . Does he chase around after his tail
> Mishka loves it she will leap up and try to catch the flakes in her mouth and slide down the hill on her side. She even curls up in the middle of the garden with her big fluffy tail over her face and goes to sleep in the snow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bbbrrrr it's cold out there tonight and gale force winds again . I had to hold onto my hat coming home as the wind got stronger and the rain came down
> Went passed the river tees this morning and you could see where it had flooded over the banks into the fields .


Went to Halifsx with James's mum and sister yesterdsy the wind was just awful at times. It is raining this morning, the wind seems to have calmed down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Out of warranty; did have one. From recent research I've discoverred that the company (Husqvara/Viking) is not exactly customer friendly.I will NOT purchase another machine from them. If I ever do get another is will be something else. I've run ot of steam so I'm headed to bed in a few minutes.


Sorry Gwen I would be calling that machine and the company all the names I could think of , not very productive but it would make me feel better . I hope like Joyce says it just needs a tune up and does not cost you loads of money 
Does not help you with your gift situation . I hope you can come up with a solution


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Halifsx with James's mum and sister yesterdsy the wind was just awful at times. It is raining this morning, the wind seems to have calmed down.


Morning Caren 
Not even a breeze here this morning hope it stays that way I have had enough of that kind of weather now I would like lovely bright frosty morning s .
Apart from the weather did you enjoy your trip to Halifax . Never been to that part of England but I do know that Macintosh the chocolate makers used to be there not sure if they still are . And there is a legend that John the Baptiste 
Is buried there . I used to watch a programme called Time team as I like certain types of history


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And what holds up ladies stockings we call garters


Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. I just got an email saying my order for $2990 has been processed & please click on the link for more info. I'll be checking my credit cards in the morning, are not clicking any links just in case. I don't open anything that looks weird & I sure didn't order anything costing that much.


Oh oh . I hope it's just some crank email Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off now to see what I can get done! Yippee!!!!! See I'm not really hard to please just want all electronics/electrical things to work as they should!!!


Yippeeee Gwen is on the move again 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Yaaaay! Go you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is james home every night or are his trips longer? --- sam that sentence is a bit redundant.



NanaCaren said:


> Went to Halifsx with James's mum and sister yesterdsy the wind was just awful at times. It is raining this morning, the wind seems to have calmed down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend that wore them when he was in his tux - didn't need to worry about his socks that way. no skin showing between sock and trouser bottom when seated or cross logged and all that. --- sam



KateB said:


> Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would love to see Mishka in the snow. Sounds delightfl.Sydney does like the cooler weather.


Could just imagine him in the snow better to eat snowballs than the couch 😄
Poor Sydney we are never going to let him forget that , and I'm thinking he is such a good boy now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Suspenders made me laugh Sam they are called braces here and suspenders are what ladies wear to keep up there stockings or used to 😄


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope, don't come to the home. Closest place for repairs is between 45 min - an hour away. Alrady calld them and they said if I bring i in tomorrow that IF they don't need pats I could get it back in a week and a half. Of course one of the gifts is for Mariane and I was taking it tomorrow. Guess that's not going to happen. Just near tears because I've been working for months now trying to make everything to save a little finanially and now I'm looking at at least 200 for the (*&^( machine repairs. Just can't win for losing lately. JUst ignore my ranting; I'm just upset and frustrated at the moment.


Oh Gwen. I can feel your frustration, vent all you want. I can't do much to help but sending you lots of hugs. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope, don't come to the home. Closest place for repairs is between 45 min - an hour away. Alrady calld them and they said if I bring i in tomorrow that IF they don't need pats I could get it back in a week and a half. Of course one of the gifts is for Mariane and I was taking it tomorrow. Guess that's not going to happen. Just near tears because I've been working for months now trying to make everything to save a little finanially and now I'm looking at at least 200 for the (*&^( machine repairs. Just can't win for losing lately. JUst ignore my ranting; I'm just upset and frustrated at the moment.


And you have good reason to be upset. :-( Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, do the trip when it will be fun for you. You deserve it and I know time with Marianne will be therapy for both of you. Laughter does the soul good and I think you both do lots of that.


I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Oh what a relief for you. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off now to see what I can get done! Yippee!!!!! See I'm not really hard to please just want all electronics/electrical things to work as they should!!!


Don't we all!! Glad you have found a solution to the problem, hope all works out well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


Thats how I know them too. :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Oh I am so glad. I have been hoping that you would find a way to get those precious gifts finished. I have an old Bernina 830 which is a true workhorse, and also an electronic machine. I love them both, but find that the old Bernina always comes through. But, of course, I have the sewing machine guru around the corner and she makes house calls for me. Wish she could be next door to you as she probably could get your Viking running again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Oh I am so glad. I have been hoping that you would find a way to get those precious gifts finished. I have an old Bernina 830 which is a true workhorse, and also an electronic machine. I love them both, but find that the old Bernina always comes through. But, of course, I have the sewing machine guru around the corner and she makes house calls for me. Wish she could be next door to you as she probably could get your Viking running again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Oh I am so glad. I have been hoping that you would find a way to get those precious gifts finished. I have an old Bernina 830 which is a true workhorse, and also an electronic machine. I love them both, but find that the old Bernina always comes through. But, of course, I have the sewing machine guru around the corner and she makes house calls for me. Wish she could be next door to you as she probably could get your Viking running again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news!



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have certainly been busy Bonnie have you nearly finished you Christmas gifts now ?
> So you are finally getting snow what does the puppy make of it . Does he chase around after his tail
> Mishka loves it she will leap up and try to catch the flakes in her mouth and slide down the hill on her side. She even curls up in the middle of the garden with her big fluffy tail over her face and goes to sleep in the snow


Yes, gifts almost done. I have to get 2 things for our family Chinese gift exchange, I'm going to get Hickory farms stuff-sausage & meat for one & told DH to think of something for the 2nd one. I may still try to make DiL mitts like my nieces but if they don't get done I can give them for her birthday in Jan.
Puppy doesn t seem to like that it's colder, she likes running in the snow though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Here it is Wednesday and I'm just getting on. Have been busy. Went for a pneumonia vaccination yesterday and have been suffering ever since. My arm is so sore. Couldn't sleep last night. No bruise on my arm, I just can't move it. Nurse didn't tell me to expect that. Had to sit at the office for 20 minutes to make sure I didn't have an allergic reaction. Hopefully it will ease up today so I can get some work done.

Sam, great opening, as usual. Lots of good recipes. Heidi and I must have watched the same pinterest. I put my lights on the same way. I think I need more but made do with what I had. I just added extra decorations. Can't imagine that you wouldn't enjoy having Christmas with all your family around you. You'll have a houseful at Heidi's.
I'm looking forward to having everyone here. It'll make up for all the years I missed out. My SIL and I have decided to have prime rib this year, just to be different. I made Rumtopf in September so we'll have that for dessert along with all my SIL's baked goodies. She's a terrific baker.

I'm going to try some of the appetizers that you posted. They sound so good.

Kate and Margaret, thanks for the summary, always so helpful.

Now, I'm going back to read. I only have 56 pages to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


That is the explanation I would have given, too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. I just got an email saying my order for $2990 has been processed & please click on the link for more info. I'll be checking my credit cards in the morning, are not clicking any links just in case. I don't open anything that looks weird & I sure didn't order anything costing that much.


I'm sure these scammers are working overtime. Hope that is a fake one also and no actual charge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


That is so funny. So glad once you got to bed it all clicked into place. YAY So happy for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Out of warranty; did have one. From recent research I've discoverred that the company (Husqvara/Viking) is not exactly customer friendly.I will NOT purchase another machine from them. If I ever do get another is will be something else. I've run ot of steam so I'm headed to bed in a few minutes.


I might just let them know that you are letting people on your International Forum know. I won't be buying one after hearing this and there are lots more people that read this than just those of us commenting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh I am so glad. I have been hoping that you would find a way to get those precious gifts finished. I have an old Bernina 830 which is a true workhorse, and also an electronic machine. I love them both, but find that the old Bernina always comes through. But, of course, I have the sewing machine guru around the corner and she makes house calls for me. Wish she could be next door to you as she probably could get your Viking running again.


I have an old Singer Genie, it's a really lightweight machine that was designed to carry to classes. Not meant to sew heavy things but I mend blue jeans, sew leather, even fixed swather canvases on it once. I thought I wanted a fancy machine with all the bells & whistles so I ended up with 2 second had ones, neither of which work anymore. Last year I bought a new Singer but it's not 1/2 the machine the old one is, won't sew the heavy stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, if you haven't left already for Marianne's could you post a photo of your beautiful work?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Went to Halifsx with James's mum and sister yesterdsy the wind was just awful at times. It is raining this morning, the wind seems to have calmed down.


Hope you had a good time in spite of the winds. What did you do in Halifax? I'm figuring Christmas shopping...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i usually do call them braces - not sure why i used suspenders - and we call the ladies 'suspenders' garters. --- sam


I've never heard them called braces, so learning again.

OK, I'm getting off the computer now. Woke up too early today...migraine medication and then wide awake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


There are fancy lace ones like that that people use at weddings but what held stockings up way back when hung from a belt, a piece of elastic with rubber & metal clip thing. So glad they are a thing of the past.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've never heard them called braces, so learning again.
> 
> OK, I'm getting off the computer now. Woke up too early today...migraine medication and then wide awake.


My grandpas always called them braces.

Hope the migraine subsides quickly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandpas always called them braces.
> 
> Hope the migraine subsides quickly


Yes, medicine worked. Thankfully. I was hoping that I never get immune to it working as that happens over time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer - hope the closing on your house went off without a hitch.

Have been watching the news about the flooding in England. Hope all are safe.

Kate - love your little hats. Quite a variety.

Julie - your guernsey is really coming along. I started a hat for my nephew and did 9 rounds before I realized it was twisted. Had to start all over again.

Southern Gal - condolences on the passing of your great nephew. Sad time for everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan - gorgeous rose. Love the photo of you and woolly friend. Looks so cuddly. I haven't seen any of the Hunger Game movies because I'm not a fan of sci-fi. Did you find it a good movie?

Sam - hope the doctor fixed you up. Was it a cyst?

Mel - great job on the hat for Gage. 

I'm only on page 7 but must go and get myself together. TTYL,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pacer - hope the closing on your house went off without a hitch.
> 
> Have been watching the news about the flooding in England. Hope all are safe.
> 
> ...


Do you recall that I worked about 6 inches on the red Guernsey before I realised it was twisted! I am working on the front yoke now! (of the green one).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to have it cleaned and serviced runs about $200. Oh well, at least I've found an immediate solution so I can now get the basic sewing done. Will take embroidery machine in after Christmas.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry Gwen I would be calling that machine and the company all the names I could think of , not very productive but it would make me feel better . I hope like Joyce says it just needs a tune up and does not cost you loads of money
> Does not help you with your gift situation . I hope you can come up with a solution


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well let's just say he is better....still loves to periodically get into the trash and cart it around the house....silly dog. Vet said he still has a few years to reach full maturity. Also don't dare leave a cardboard box empty or full within his reach; he loves to shred them even though he has plenty of toys.


Swedenme said:


> Could just imagine him in the snow better to eat snowballs than the couch 😄
> Poor Sydney we are never going to let him forget that , and I'm thinking he is such a good boy now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Marianne and I will be making the trip Saturday...Yeah!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> I agree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have decided to get all of my other machines repaired locally by a woman my sister uses. Will try to do one a month. I know these basic machines can be fixed for a fraction of what it will be for the embroidery machine. Do not want to go through this again. [ quote=Bonnie7591]I have an old Singer Genie, it's a really lightweight machine that was designed to carry to classes. Not meant to sew heavy things but I mend blue jeans, sew leather, even fixed swather canvases on it once. I thought I wanted a fancy machine with all the bells & whistles so I ended up with 2 second had ones, neither of which work anymore. Last year I bought a new Singer but it's not 1/2 the machine the old one is, won't sew the heavy stuff.[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, gifts almost done. I have to get 2 things for our family Chinese gift exchange, I'm going to get Hickory farms stuff-sausage & meat for one & told DH to think of something for the 2nd one. I may still try to make DiL mitts like my nieces but if they don't get done I can give them for her birthday in Jan.
> Puppy doesn t seem to like that it's colder, she likes running in the snow though.


It's hard enough choosing gifts without complicating things . I would not know we're to start with Chinese gift exchange
I forgot what type of dog the puppy I'm thinking Labrador could be wrong has she grown


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will post a picture when I finish them. I will go to Marianne's on Saturday; made the change of day this morning. Believe me the projects aren't all that spectacular especially as the original machine in use was messing up but I will let you see them. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, if you haven't left already for Marianne's could you post a photo of your beautiful work?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren
> Not even a breeze here this morning hope it stays that way I have had enough of that kind of weather now I would like lovely bright frosty morning s .
> Apart from the weather did you enjoy your trip to Halifax . Never been to that part of England but I do know that Macintosh the chocolate makers used to be there not sure if they still are . And there is a legend that John the Baptiste
> Is buried there . I used to watch a programme called Time team as I like certain types of history


Enjoyed the day very much. I would like some frosty mornings as well. I did not know about the chocolaye factory.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is james home every night or are his trips longer? --- sam that sentence is a bit redundant.


Most nights James is home, there are times when he is not home until 10 pm. Tonight he will be home some time between 8-10 depending on traffic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ok, I understand 'geocaching' but 'munzees' and 'portals'?!! :lol:


Wow - are you speaking another language :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you had a good time in spite of the winds. What did you do in Halifax? I'm figuring Christmas shopping...


I did enjoy thank.you. It was mostly just a day out of the house to relax. We did find a few gifts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from my weekend. The weather was so beautiful. Niagara on the Lake is the Canadian side of the Niagara River where it joins Lake Ontario. I think my aunt is so beautiful. She wears no make-up and has hair almost down to her waist. She really dressed up for our night out and looked so sharp. I couldn't keep up with her. She asked me, "Are you walking so slow for me. You don't need to and boy did she go fast."


Your aunt certainly doesn't look 97. I would say she looks more in her 60's. How wonderful that she is still so active. Where did you stay in Niagara on the Lake? It looks beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to ask, what yarn did you use for the scarf, such pretty color combo.
> I've been to Niagara falls several times but have never seen Welland Canal but we have travelled over the Soo Locks connecting Lake Superior with Lake Michigan & Hurron but they only drop the water level 20 feet, quite a difference from at Niagrara


I was born in Welland so the canal system just seems ordinary. The new canal is east of the old canal. Instead of bridges to cross the canal, there are now tunnels. I get an eerie feeling every time I go through the tunnels. It is strange to see a ship passing overhead. If I think about it, I'll take my camera and take some photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well let's just say he is better....still loves to periodically get into the trash and cart it around the house....silly dog. Vet said he still has a few years to reach full maturity. Also don't dare leave a cardboard box empty or full within his reach; he loves to shred them even though he has plenty of toys.


He'll grow up soon . Mishka used to like to shred cardboard too especially toilet rolls and all the better if it had tissue on it , surprising how much mess a small cardboard roll with tissue on can make , she will still pounce on tissues if she sees them outside before I do . Doesn't matter how many times she gets told off for it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja you are too kind.
> 
> Got the tree up but too pooped to decorate today. I will get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what was in the box.


Nice gifts and Gage does look so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, Australia has some of the deadliest snakes in the world. I have heard NZ is snake free, unless they are in captivity.
> While we do have non deadly snakes, like pythons and tree snakes, most have some degree of deadliness.
> 
> Simple rule, do not touch any unless it is a pet snake and call the snake catcher. The councils have contacts if needed.


I get the shivers just looking at those pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will post a picture when I finish them. I will go to Marianne's on Saturday; made the change of day this morning. Believe me the projects aren't all that spectacular especially as the original machine in use was messing up but I will let you see them.


I'm glad you are going to visit Marianne . How is her son doing now ?

I will look forward to seeing your pictures . All the gifts you have shown so far have been lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He'll grow up soon . Mishka used to like to shred cardboard too especially toilet rolls and all the better if it had tissue on it , surprising how much mess a small cardboard roll with tissue on can make , she will still pounce on tissues if she sees them outside before I do . Doesn't matter how many times she gets told off for it


Shepherds sometimes don't mature till around five years, Corgis also can take that long, I'm lucky that Ringo has completely settled now- I've just had him part way up the driveway, and he came back immediately when I told him. Ringo is four and a half.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> With regard to the island house, the buyers changed the locks. The keys were not handed over.


In my books, that's illegal. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Enjoyed the day very much. I would like some frosty mornings as well. I did not know about the chocolaye factory.


Glad you enjoyed your day out Caren 
The chocolate factory was owned by macintosh now nestle and as far as I know they make the Christmas favourite chocolates Quality Street although I prefer Roses because they have started adding a coffee flavoured chocolate again 😍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will post a picture when I finish them. I will go to Marianne's on Saturday; made the change of day this morning. Believe me the projects aren't all that spectacular especially as the original machine in use was messing up but I will let you see them.


Say hi to Marianne, give her a big hug too. Always nice to see other peoples projects.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pup lover - Mia is such a bright-eyed little girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Her son is still on the donor list and waiting. He is able to get his IV stuff at home (forget exactly what it is...sorry). JUst a waiting game.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you are going to visit Marianne . How is her son doing now ?
> 
> I will look forward to seeing your pictures . All the gifts you have shown so far have been lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shepherds sometimes don't mature till around five years, Corgis also can take that long, I'm lucky that Ringo has completely settled now- I've just had him part way up the driveway, and he came back immediately when I told him. Ringo is four and a half.


Ringo is becoming a gentleman . He must be a perfect companion . Is he enjoying the freedom of his garden ? 
Mishka is now 5 and she has matured a lot in the last year although she did have a growl at a very large Doberman the other night and I just knew before the man shouted the dogs name that it was female . She totally ignores all dogs that are smaller than her and she completely ignores any male dog small or big . But if a larger female dog comes along she has to growl at them . Luckily we very rarely meet one bigger than her


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you enjoyed your day out Caren
> The chocolate factory was owned by macintosh now nestle and as far as I know they make the Christmas favourite chocolates Quality Street although I prefer Roses because they have started adding a coffee flavoured chocolate again 😍


I love coffee flavored chocolates.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping to get some of those hot pads done tomorrow as little gifts for some friends.
> I've been busy finishing UFOs yesterday & today, had a sweater for GD & some mitts just needing the ends pulled in, blocked the sweater, finished the hoodie for GD & today I got my quilt blocks together. I hate having a bunch of things in progress. Just a scarf to finish, hopefully tonight.


That is a very beautiful quilt, Bonnie, and will keep someone warm. I'm sure your GD will love the sweater. It's very nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you could rant. We've all been there. Give Marianne a hug for me. 
Bonnie and Daralene, thank you and you are right, one has to be careful. Unfortunately this is true. So silly as I have been retired for over ten years. 
Off to finish cleaning as I'm hosting knitting. 
Speaking of dogs who won't grow up....Maya just walked on living room floor I was waxing on hands and knees cause she wanted to be with mommy. Good Lord, she was 5 in August. Is there any hope?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love coffee flavored chocolates.


And hopefully James doesn't, 😄 My husband likes toffees ( yuk) and I like soft centres so there will be know arguing at Christmas 😄


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up yet. We got home about an hour ago. The house is officially sold. Matthew gifted a set of his cards to the realtor who has known me before Matthew was born. Yesterday was Matthew's birthday so we ate at a special pizza place for his birthday. I drove yesterday and again today. I am quite tired so I will catch up later. I took a half vacation day for tomorrow so that I can sleep in a bit. Good night and thanks for praying that all would go well. The biggest hurdle that occurred on Friday was the cross referencing of my DH and another man of the same name who is not a responsible man. The other man had 2 liens against our property for child support and 4 liens against our property for tax payments due. The attorney who did the closing will be taking care of clearing this for us. Blessings happen every day, we just need to look for them and be thankful for the good things that do happen.


Glad that your attorney will be taking care of that for you. What a mixup! Belated Happy Birthday to Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette most of them are now on my to do list 😄
> This is more or less what I wanted it to look like but I wanted it to look like fur and the buttons to be plain wooden ones


Your uggs are beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only up to page 33 but think I'd better go. Have some shopping to do and have to take Candy for her walk.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Budasha thank you for the lovely comments on photos. Lambs are not exactly cuddly their wool is quite rough as is very short when they are tiny, and they don't do shampoo and conditioner lol! but they do snuggle up when you hold them. I love them they are very cute.
As for movie, it bored me towards the end, enjoyed the first one or two, but I do love sci fi, can't wait for latest Star Wars to start here in a few days time. All caught up with everything you good folks are up to, got to get going on this drizzly morning, busy day ahead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And hopefully James doesn't, 😄 My husband likes toffees ( yuk) and I like soft centres so there will be know arguing at Christmas 😄


Jamrs dosen't like coffee anything, I'm safe there..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just spotted these fingerless gloves over on main , it's a free pattern and I think they are cute 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xmas-star-mitts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ringo is becoming a gentleman . He must be a perfect companion . Is he enjoying the freedom of his garden ?
> Mishka is now 5 and she has matured a lot in the last year although she did have a growl at a very large Doberman the other night and I just knew before the man shouted the dogs name that it was female . She totally ignores all dogs that are smaller than her and she completely ignores any male dog small or big . But if a larger female dog comes along she has to growl at them . Luckily we very rarely meet one bigger than her


Some of the nicest beings I have known have been a Corgi retired from stud- in particular one known as Mamba, many Corgi pedigrees (Pembroke) here will go back to him, and his father Crusader, also his mum, our much loved Moonlight, who came with us from Britain. Ringo is liable to take on any dog, male or female, larger or smaller, unfortunately! I would not be tackling a Doberman, Mishka- you should be taking better care of your Mum, than that!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Back on the sewing thread. I enjoy machine embroidery very much. I am a fan of more than one sewing machine. When I am really on a roll, I set up two or more machines and while the embroidery machine is working, I do the straight stitching on another machine. Some stitch out take an hour or more to do so I can still be busy and keep an eye on the embroidery. If I need to use two different color thread, I will often set up two machines. Yes, I have several sewing machines. I have my "old" machine that I use for straight stitching and a very light weight craft machine that I used when I took quilting seminary. It sews a good stitch and is the one Ilet my granddaughters use. I have two or three other machines that Ihave acquired over the years including my late mother-in-law's Viking, which I strongly dislike. I am thinking of tradeing it in on a new surger. Anyway, enough about sewing machines. As you can tell, sewing is my first love.
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:
 

> Gwen, glad you could rant. We've all been there. Give Marianne a hug for me.
> Bonnie and Daralene, thank you and you are right, one has to be careful. Unfortunately this is true. So silly as I have been retired for over ten years.
> Off to finish cleaning as I'm hosting knitting.
> Speaking of dogs who won't grow up....Maya just walked on living room floor I was waxing on hands and knees cause she wanted to be with mommy. Good Lord, she was 5 in August. Is there any hope?


lol! Are you expecting visitors, Joy?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a good day out to shopping and knitting yesterday. I was looking for Christmas material. As usual, not much to choose from here and funds limited. I am going to try and collect as much as I can before next year. I want to make some Christmas Ornaments. My sister taught me and hers are the prettiest I have ever seen. If you go to youtube and type in how to make fabric covered Cheistmas Balls, you will see what I am talking about, though the ones Sister has made are outstanding. She also taught me how to cover a paper mache box using the same type principle. It takes half a yard of three different fabrics. I really like to use gold or silver lame for one of the fabrics but dont always have access to it. It is all pinning and gluing and so much fun. The amount of fabric I quoted will cover one Styrofoam three inch ball. It also requires lots of dressmakers pins, a hot glue gun, and tacky glue.
Got to get back to my UFOs, especially my sweater. One of the ladies in my knitting group keeps asking me about it. Always have socks going.
Waiting on Jim to get back from running errands. I am sure he will need help getting everything in the house.
We always have trouble getting the date and time for our get togethers for holidays. My Allison never complains but my other two girls want it when it is convenient to them and got forbid if you ask them to help you with finishing touches. I dont think they ever realize how old we are or consider our physical limitations.
DARALENE, Your latest scarf is just beautiful. I, too, love the pins. They are so complimentary to the scarves. Thank you for sharing the pattern.
MEL, I love looking at your pictures. Your decorations are wonderful. I have some big Star Wars Grandchildren and son in laws. So glad you are getting such thoughtful gifts.
ENZBY, Welcome to the family. I, too, love coming to KTP. It is the bright spot of every day for me. You forget all you stress and frustration when you :gather with friends
DAWN, Hang in there, sweetie. Prayer Warriors have you covered. Prayers are being lifted up for you and your Mom.
GWEN, Glad to hear you came up with a solution for your projects. It is so frustrating to have a sewing machine that doesnt work. I bought a Baby Lock Allure with some of the money I inherited from Mom. Wish I had gotten a better model. I have not had any problems with it. It does embroidery but I never got to classes before the shop closed. I have heard wonderful things about the Janome sewing machines. If you read this before going to Mariannes. give her a big ole hug from me.
I know I am forgetting to mention someone, but rest assured, I have read everything and everyone is in my heart and prayers, especially you Sam.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love coffee flavored chocolates.


I am one of the strange people who cant live without my coffee but detest coffee flavoured chocolates/sweets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about the aftermath of your shot - i only get those when i am in the hospital - it's part of my discharge plan - the doctor doesn't stock them and i just can't see me having a pharmacist shooting me i the arm.
as long as phyllis worked for the health department she could bring the shots home for me - she is very good at giving shots. but she is a dickens if she has to get one. lol

there will be a full house here for christmas - not sure who all phyllis is having for christmas dinner. ham as usual - wish she would buy a real ham and not one of those pressed ham things. oh well - free food - i shouldn't complain.

hope you and family have a good time - sounds like a house full for you. --- sam



budasha said:


> Here it is Wednesday and I'm just getting on. Have been busy. Went for a pneumonia vaccination yesterday and have been suffering ever since. My arm is so sore. Couldn't sleep last night. No bruise on my arm, I just can't move it. Nurse didn't tell me to expect that. Had to sit at the office for 20 minutes to make sure I didn't have an allergic reaction. Hopefully it will ease up today so I can get some work done.
> 
> Sam, great opening, as usual. Lots of good recipes. Heidi and I must have watched the same pinterest. I put my lights on the same way. I think I need more but made do with what I had. I just added extra decorations. Can't imagine that you wouldn't enjoy having Christmas with all your family around you. You'll have a houseful at Heidi's.
> I'm looking forward to having everyone here. It'll make up for all the years I missed out. My SIL and I have decided to have prime rib this year, just to be different. I made Rumtopf in September so we'll have that for dessert along with all my SIL's baked goodies. She's a terrific baker.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory never stopped getting in the trash - especially if there were tissues in it - have cleaned up more than one mess. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He'll grow up soon . Mishka used to like to shred cardboard too especially toilet rolls and all the better if it had tissue on it , surprising how much mess a small cardboard roll with tissue on can make , she will still pounce on tissues if she sees them outside before I do . Doesn't matter how many times she gets told off for it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are always where you don't want them. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you could rant. We've all been there. Give Marianne a hug for me.
> Bonnie and Daralene, thank you and you are right, one has to be careful. Unfortunately this is true. So silly as I have been retired for over ten years.
> Off to finish cleaning as I'm hosting knitting.
> Speaking of dogs who won't grow up....Maya just walked on living room floor I was waxing on hands and knees cause she wanted to be with mommy. Good Lord, she was 5 in August. Is there any hope?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these! Downloaded the PDF.


Swedenme said:


> Just spotted these fingerless gloves over on main , it's a free pattern and I think they are cute
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xmas-star-mitts


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Matthew. Think it was yesterday and I hope it was a great one.

Pacer, what a mess with the liens. Same thing happened to us with someone with the same name when we went to buy our house. At least the other guy was responsible, but they wondered why we said our car was paid for when it wasn't. It was, but the other guy's wasn't. Yours sure sounds more serious and good that the attorney is handling it.

NanaCaren, here's to enjoying your coffee chocolates. Of course had James liked them I'm sure you would be feeding them to him.

Railyn, what a great set-up you have for sewing!!!

Bulldog, those decorations sound great. There are lots that came up when I searched but think these are the ones you mean: 



These are great. Think a good project for the DGC! Or is it this one? 



 Maybe it's neither, but think it is the first one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked with an individual locally this morning about looking at ny collection of older mach. ines and see about fixing & cleaning them so I won't be caught like this again. I'm going to start taking them in to her about one a month for 4 months or so until possibly all are fixed. They should just need a good cleaning and adjustment. I too love sewing.


Railyn said:


> Back on the sewing thread. I enjoy machine embroidery very much. I am a fan of more than one sewing machine. When I am really on a roll, I set up two or more machines and while the embroidery machine is working, I do the straight stitching on another machine. Some stitch out take an hour or more to do so I can still be busy and keep an eye on the embroidery. If I need to use two different color thread, I will often set up two machines. Yes, I have several sewing machines. I have my "old" machine that I use for straight stitching and a very light weight craft machine that I used when I took quilting seminary. It sews a good stitch and is the one Ilet my granddaughters use. I have two or three other machines that Ihave acquired over the years including my late mother-in-law's Viking, which I strongly dislike. I am thinking of tradeing it in on a new surger. Anyway, enough about sewing machines. As you can tell, sewing is my first love.
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi has a janome sewing machine - likes it a lot. i went shopping with her for it - over several long days - i had a ball. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Had a good day out to shopping and knitting yesterday. I was looking for Christmas material. As usual, not much to choose from here and funds limited. I am going to try and collect as much as I can before next year. I want to make some Christmas Ornaments. My sister taught me and hers are the prettiest I have ever seen. If you go to youtube and type in how to make fabric covered Cheistmas Balls, you will see what I am talking about, though the ones Sister has made are outstanding. She also taught me how to cover a paper mache box using the same type principle. It takes half a yard of three different fabrics. I really like to use gold or silver lame for one of the fabrics but dont always have access to it. It is all pinning and gluing and so much fun. The amount of fabric I quoted will cover one Styrofoam three inch ball. It also requires lots of dressmakers pins, a hot glue gun, and tacky glue.
> Got to get back to my UFOs, especially my sweater. One of the ladies in my knitting group keeps asking me about it. Always have socks going.
> Waiting on Jim to get back from running errands. I am sure he will need help getting everything in the house.
> We always have trouble getting the date and time for our get togethers for holidays. My Allison never complains but my other two girls want it when it is convenient to them and got forbid if you ask them to help you with finishing touches. I dont think they ever realize how old we are or consider our physical limitations.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Enjoyed the day very much. I would like some frosty mornings as well. I did not know about the chocolaye factory.


Just saw the weather . Think we are getting snow by the weekend it certainly feeling colder


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi is the coffeeholic in the house - i have maybe one or two cups. when i was younger my friends thought my coffee cup had grown fast to my hand as i always had a cup of coffee with me. tastes change as one gets older i guess. i prefer it black although i do like a latte now and then. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I am one of the strange people who cant live without my coffee but detest coffee flavoured chocolates/sweets


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are called garters here too but thank God we no longer have to use them. Pantyhose aren't my favorite but beats the h-ll out of stockings & garters, fortunately I didn't have to wear them very long


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Yay!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Your aunt certainly doesn't look 97. I would say she looks more in her 60's. How wonderful that she is still so active. Where did you stay in Niagara on the Lake? It looks beautiful.


My aunt would love your compliment. We stayed at the Prince of Wales. I figured I am only 70 once and that was my birthday present. Really didn't need anything. Later I thought that I've always wanted a telescope but I will wait to get that since we already did this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Garters here are circular pieces of elastic that go round the leg to hold up stockings or socks, but the others are suspenders.


My grandmother had that kind of garters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bulldog, those decorations sound great. There are lots that came up when I searched but think these are the ones you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is another one that I bookmarked from main , I think it's lovely 
http://www.thriftyfun.com/Folded-Fabric-Pinecone-Decorations.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is Wednesday and I'm just getting on. Have been busy. Went for a pneumonia vaccination yesterday and have been suffering ever since. My arm is so sore. Couldn't sleep last night. No bruise on my arm, I just can't move it. Nurse didn't tell me to expect that. Had to sit at the office for 20 minutes to make sure I didn't have an allergic reaction. Hopefully it will ease up today so I can get some work done.
> 
> Sam, great opening, as usual. Lots of good recipes. Heidi and I must have watched the same pinterest. I put my lights on the same way. I think I need more but made do with what I had. I just added extra decorations. Can't imagine that you wouldn't enjoy having Christmas with all your family around you. You'll have a houseful at Heidi's.
> I'm looking forward to having everyone here. It'll make up for all the years I missed out. My SIL and I have decided to have prime rib this year, just to be different. I made Rumtopf in September so we'll have that for dessert along with all my SIL's baked goodies. She's a terrific baker.
> ...


Hope your arm is better today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got off the phone with Marianne and I will be making the trip Saturday...Yeah!!!!


 :thumbup: please give each other hugs from us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have decided to get all of my other machines repaired locally by a woman my sister uses. Will try to do one a month. I know these basic machines can be fixed for a fraction of what it will be for the embroidery machine. Do not want to go through this again. [ quote=Bonnie7591]I have an old Singer Genie, it's a really lightweight machine that was designed to carry to classes. Not meant to sew heavy things but I mend blue jeans, sew leather, even fixed swather canvases on it once. I thought I wanted a fancy machine with all the bells & whistles so I ended up with 2 second had ones, neither of which work anymore. Last year I bought a new Singer but it's not 1/2 the machine the old one is, won't sew the heavy stuff.


[/quote]

The guy I use, don't know of another, charges $100 plus parts, to clean and repair a machine. Digital or not. He has repaired my 40 year old basic Kenmore, my Viking 500, and my Brother P-150 embroidery machine which is a very basic embroidery machine that only does a 4x4 embroidery field. And he only has a three month warranty on repairs and cleaning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> In my books, that's illegal. :shock:


That was my thought.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went back to bed this morning. Got Gages lunch packed and put in his backpack and got his clothes set out. Makes life easier for all of us in the morning if this is done. Slept til 11am. 
Went with a friend today to pick up a few things for Christmas and we will go shopping tomorrow too. 

My Christmas cards from kp. I did receive a a postcard from Fan but I need to use the hole puncher to make a hole for a hook to hang it up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you could rant. We've all been there. Give Marianne a hug for me.
> Bonnie and Daralene, thank you and you are right, one has to be careful. Unfortunately this is true. So silly as I have been retired for over ten years.
> Off to finish cleaning as I'm hosting knitting.
> Speaking of dogs who won't grow up....Maya just walked on living room floor I was waxing on hands and knees cause she wanted to be with mommy. Good Lord, she was 5 in August. Is there any hope?


So sorry to hear your info has been compromised. Hope it is quickly and painlessly corrected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry about the aftermath of your shot - i only get those when i am in the hospital - it's part of my discharge plan - the doctor doesn't stock them and i just can't see me having a pharmacist shooting me i the arm.
> as long as phyllis worked for the health department she could bring the shots home for me - she is very good at giving shots. but she is a dickens if she has to get one. lol
> 
> there will be a full house here for christmas - not sure who all phyllis is having for christmas dinner. ham as usual - wish she would buy a real ham and not one of those pressed ham things. oh well - free food - i shouldn't complain.
> ...


You could always donate the ham of your choice for Christmas dinner!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes this woman charges $75 for the thorough cleaning and basic adjustments and then if parts are needed the price goes up. To have my embroidery machine cleaned and serviced it starts at $200 and if parts are needed it goes up; that is at the dealership and as most know it is computerized so....real bummer. Wish I could get it done by your guy Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> The guy I use, don't know of another, charges $100 plus parts, to clean and repair a machine. Digital or not. He has repaired my 40 year old basic Kenmore, my Viking 500, and my Brother P-150 embroidery machine which is a very basic embroidery machine that only does a 4x4 embroidery field. And he only has a three month warranty on repairs and cleaning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


I think your gifts are lovely Gwen and the fabrics you have used are beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonya; definitely nothing fancy but useful hopefully. Now to get back to work on the faux leather purse for the DGD. At least I have a couple of weeks still. Any other sewn projects will not be embroidered.


Swedenme said:


> I think your gifts are lovely Gwen and the fabrics you have used are beautiful


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes this woman charges $75 for the thorough cleaning and basic adjustments and then if parts are needed the price goes up. To have my embroidery machine cleaned and serviced it starts at $200 and if parts are needed it goes up; that is at the dealership and as most know it is computerized so....real bummer. Wish I could get it done by your guy Tami.


If it is a better embroidery machine than mine is, and I am sure it is, it might be more. I don't know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well let's just say he is better....still loves to periodically get into the trash and cart it around the house....silly dog. Vet said he still has a few years to reach full maturity. Also don't dare leave a cardboard box empty or full within his reach; he loves to shred them even though he has plenty of toys.


Kimber has a real thingfor shredding boxes too, my porch looks like a bomb went off in it :roll: 
I'm glad you are able to get your sewing done & visit Marianne too. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen you always make such beautiful things. Whomever is receiving these will love them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got supper in the oven. Mm mmm Mmm. 
Roast with sweet potatoes. Carrots and onion and one of my fave veggies. Brussel sprouts. &#9786;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's hard enough choosing gifts without complicating things . I would not know we're to start with Chinese gift exchange
> I forgot what type of dog the puppy I'm thinking Labrador could be wrong has she grown


Yes, puppy is a Lab & she has at least doubled in size in the 3.5 weeks we've had her. I'm hoping potty training is soon getting through to her. Getting tired of cleaning puddles :roll:

The Chinese gift exchange seems to work OK, although we decided to increase what we spend a little as $25 made it difficult to find something nice. I got a couple of really nice bath sheets last year, don't remember what DH got, I bought some Baileys, TimHortons coffee & a couple of mugs for one & a Hickory farms box for the other. Both were popular. My brother didn't want to buy for everyone & we really didn't want to draw names so this works for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory never stopped getting in the trash - especially if there were tissues in it - have cleaned up more than one mess. --- sam


That is the Labrador for you Sam! The ex used call them 'pig bucketers' almost impossible to break that one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And hopefully James doesn't, 😄 My husband likes toffees ( yuk) and I like soft centres so there will be know arguing at Christmas 😄


Here, I like caramels & nuts & DH likes the soft ones. Works out well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted these fingerless gloves over on main , it's a free pattern and I think they are cute
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xmas-star-mitts


Interesting pattern, she has several different ones, all seem to start at the thumb, very different way of constructing them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you don't hurt your back helping Jim unload things, take care..

I have all the stuff to make some of those ornaments, one of the ladies at quilting showed us how to do them but I haven't got around to it. One of these days....



Bulldog said:


> Had a good day out to shopping and knitting yesterday. I was looking for Christmas material. As usual, not much to choose from here and funds limited. I am going to try and collect as much as I can before next year. I want to make some Christmas Ornaments. My sister taught me and hers are the prettiest I have ever seen. If you go to youtube and type in how to make fabric covered Cheistmas Balls, you will see what I am talking about, though the ones Sister has made are outstanding. She also taught me how to cover a paper mache box using the same type principle. It takes half a yard of three different fabrics. I really like to use gold or silver lame for one of the fabrics but dont always have access to it. It is all pinning and gluing and so much fun. The amount of fabric I quoted will cover one Styrofoam three inch ball. It also requires lots of dressmakers pins, a hot glue gun, and tacky glue.
> Got to get back to my UFOs, especially my sweater. One of the ladies in my knitting group keeps asking me about it. Always have socks going.
> Waiting on Jim to get back from running errands. I am sure he will need help getting everything in the house.
> We always have trouble getting the date and time for our get togethers for holidays. My Allison never complains but my other two girls want it when it is convenient to them and got forbid if you ask them to help you with finishing touches. I dont think they ever realize how old we are or consider our physical limitations.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am one of the strange people who cant live without my coffee but detest coffee flavoured chocolates/sweets


& I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm having a houseful of DHs cousins for supper on Sat, we will have ham, a real one, cabbage rolls, brown beans, salad, buns & pie. We always have turkey at Christmas.



thewren said:


> sorry about the aftermath of your shot - i only get those when i am in the hospital - it's part of my discharge plan - the doctor doesn't stock them and i just can't see me having a pharmacist shooting me i the arm.
> as long as phyllis worked for the health department she could bring the shots home for me - she is very good at giving shots. but she is a dickens if she has to get one. lol
> 
> there will be a full house here for christmas - not sure who all phyllis is having for christmas dinner. ham as usual - wish she would buy a real ham and not one of those pressed ham things. oh well - free food - i shouldn't complain.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


He looks so innocent there, Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just got supper in the oven. Mm mmm Mmm.
> Roast with sweet potatoes. Carrots and onion and one of my fave veggies. Brussel sprouts. ☺


That looks delicious. As for getting the morning necessities ready the night before, I have always tried to do that as it makes things so much easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> He looks so innocent there, Julie.


He doesn't any longer really indulge in monkey tricks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD & I cleaned the church this morning, she was busy running around with a swifter duster scrubbing away.
This afternoon we made 2 chocolate lazy daisy cakes- just chocolate cake with brown sugar-coconut icing you brown under the broiler , very good

I have to take a cake & work tomorrow at a lunch at the farmers market for the the church.we are to do sandwiches, drinks & cake.
A very grey day here today, Snow in the forecast for the next 5 days & then supposed to get much colder, already this nice weather has really shortened the winter.
Well, must rise up & get supper started.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here, I like caramels & nuts & DH likes the soft ones. Works out well


I have found some diabetic ones to give husband so he should be happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


He looks so cute just curled up there and he's watching what you are doing


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Ringo you are too precious. Wish you were closer I would give you pets and scratches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have found some diabetic ones to give husband so he should be happy


That is thoughtful of you Sonja! I hope he appreciates the gift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looks so cute just curled up there and he's watching what you are doing


Not sure where he is right now- but he won't be far away- he likes to keep tabs on me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Ringo you are too precious. Wish you were closer I would give you pets and scratches.


And he would likely get along with your boys- we've had Heelers next door at the old place- just found him tucked in behind my computer chair!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD & I cleaned the church this morning, she was busy running around with a swifter duster scrubbing away.
> This afternoon we made 2 chocolate lazy daisy cakes- just chocolate cake with brown sugar-coconut icing you brown under the broiler , very good
> 
> I have to take a cake & work tomorrow at a lunch at the farmers market for the the church.we are to do sandwiches, drinks & cake.
> ...


 And it's just started to rain here quite heavily , something we don't need 
This morning it was beautiful sunshine so I went to put the laundry on the washing line . The post holding it up is bent forward a combination of the rain and wind . My flower beds are little rivers and I left foot prints in the grass it is so wet . My feet squelched as they moved . Think I should knit an ark 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've never heard them called braces, so learning again.
> 
> OK, I'm getting off the computer now. Woke up too early today...migraine medication and then wide awake.


We also call men's 'suspenders' braces, but what you call retainers (?) for your teeth, we also call braces!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are fancy lace ones like that that people use at weddings but what held stockings up way back when hung from a belt, a piece of elastic with rubber & metal clip thing. So glad they are a thing of the past.


Me too! I remember using a button or a sixpence coin to replace the missing bit from the suspender!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shepherds sometimes don't mature till around five years, Corgis also can take that long, I'm lucky that Ringo has completely settled now- I've just had him part way up the driveway, and he came back immediately when I told him. Ringo is four and a half.


I don't think our Golden Retriever ever grew up and settled down and we had him for 13 1/2 years! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We also call men's 'suspenders' braces, but what you call retainers (?) for your teeth, we also call braces!


That word braces got me thinking this morning ( highly unusual ) and the different meanings and then I thought of the word brace and all the different meanings for that too
a brace of pheasant = brace meaning 2 
Then we say brace yourself and we also say brace like a neck brace 
Not surprising people get confused with the English language


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think our Golden Retriever ever grew up and settled down and we had him for 13 1/2 years! :lol:


Sometimes if they are neutered young that can happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That word braces got me thinking this morning ( highly unusual ) I thought of the word brace and all the different meanings
> a brace of pheasan= brace meaning 2
> Then we say brace yourself and we also say brace like a neck brace
> Not surprising people get confused with the English language


That is also it's richness, the diversity!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory never stopped getting in the trash - especially if there were tissues in it - have cleaned up more than one mess. --- sam


I understand completely. Molly is now ten years, and she would still get in the trash if I failed to put the 50 pound scale weight in the bottom of the trash bin. She tests it after every time I put in a new garbage bag just to see if it will knock over. I think some habits in dogs, as in people, just don't change with age. Katy, the cat, loves toilet paper rolls. She plays and chases them and tears them to pieces all over the house. It is really fun to watch her play with them, so I save them for her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


Not strange, my feelings exactly. Why the smell is so good and the taste so revolting (to me) is something I don't understand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is also it's richness, the diversity!


But very confusing for someone to learn and just when you think you can speak and understand English they go and confuse you with all the different dialects and words just used in certain areas 😳
I'm a Swede we like to know exactly what is what and who is who that is why we have different names for maternal relatives and paternal relatives


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm on my way so save some from me....I can even smell it! Yummy!


gagesmom said:


> Just got supper in the oven. Mm mmm Mmm.
> Roast with sweet potatoes. Carrots and onion and one of my fave veggies. Brussel sprouts. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Chinese gift exhange. How does it work?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, puppy is a Lab & she has at least doubled in size in the 3.5 weeks we've had her. I'm hoping potty training is soon getting through to her. Getting tired of cleaning puddles :roll:
> 
> The Chinese gift exchange seems to work OK, although we decided to increase what we spend a little as $25 made it difficult to find something nice. I got a couple of really nice bath sheets last year, don't remember what DH got, I bought some Baileys, TimHortons coffee & a couple of mugs for one & a Hickory farms box for the other. Both were popular. My brother didn't want to buy for everyone & we really didn't want to draw names so this works for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So precious....those eyes are just begging for some hugs and petting. {{{pat-pat-pat}}} for Ringo.


Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes if they are neutered young that can happen.


He didn't even have that excuse as he was never neutered! Just naturally nuts, but the gentlest dog you ever met, great with children and treated everyone as a friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two of my girls were that way but both now enjoy coffee. Guess their tastes just changed.


flyty1n said:


> Not strange, my feelings exactly. Why the smell is so good and the taste so revolting (to me) is something I don't understand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not old.....about a year old maybe year and a half.....very expensive embroidery machine. Right now you don't want to know what I think of it. I'm really stressing out and know I should't.


Might it still be covered by warranty? I know its not very long ago at all. It would be over 12 months though I think. Most of our warrenties are 12 months- though we have extended warrenties now which I often pay for for the bigger items.

Not at all surprising yu are feeling so down and angry about it. I sure would be if I had paid so much for a new machine not long ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> But very confusing for someone to learn and just when you think you can speak and understand English they go and confuse you with all the different dialects and words just used in certain areas 😳
> I'm a Swede we like to know exactly what is what and who is who that is why we have different names for maternal relatives and paternal relatives


I do really understand, Samoan which I have struggled with for 23 years is very exact- for instance, their numbering systems vary according to the object being counted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will try to find some on the computer tomorrow afternoon. Too late tonight to turn it on!


I found some with the date given and posted a good shot of one of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So precious....those eyes are just begging for some hugs and petting. {{{pat-pat-pat}}} for Ringo.


Already delivered! He's literally been begging for the sandwich I am eating- we've been given some of a leg of lamb.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i usually do call them braces - not sure why i used suspenders - and we call the ladies 'suspenders' garters. --- sam


Braces are what you wear, garters hold up stockings by going around the thigh while suspenders hold up stockings as a belt worn round the waist (well hips I think)to which the sotckings are attached. I rarely used them as panty hose (tights) came in before I wore too m many pairs of stockings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Look you are such a handsome little guy. Glad you found some friends to cuddle with.&#9786;

Supper was delicious. Not much left Gwen. Just a bit of the roast.

I really have to buckle down and get to work on the slippers. I really don't feel like doing them. Maybe this weekend&#128521;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> MATTHEW; I hope you had a wonderful birthday, and that your drawings are still as much fun as ever. I haven't been on the tea party much later but will go back and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Shirley


Matthew says Oh Wow! He is even more impressed that you made that. You made his day. Thanks. He says thanks to everyone for the birthday greetings!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad you had a good day on your birthday Matthew and you are very welcome&#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He didn't even have that excuse as he was never neutered! Just naturally nuts, but the gentlest dog you ever met, great with children and treated everyone as a friend.


Some dogs just are such!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Just realized I took up quite a bit of space with my star wars decoration pics. Sorry everybody😕


I loved it. Don't be sorry. You made my day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


So sorry to hear this. Hickory was well loved and she knew it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I need to get off from here and get some sleep. I think I have read maybe 8 pages of this week. Tonight, Matthew and I finally finished getting our Christmas cards together and mailed. If you are on our list, I promise, your cards are finally in the mail. I had to proof read Matthew's message several times and have him do corrections twice. He said "no more corrections" after the second edit. He struggles with speaking and writing, but does well with his drawings. He has had many compliments on his card for this year. We do hope everyone will enjoy it. 

My next day off might be Christmas eve day and I have 3 knitting lessons to teach in the next 5 days so I am staying quite busy. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning the next 3 days so not much time for me right now. I am like Nicho in that I have not gotten much done for Christmas. It will be a simple holiday for us. Oldest son wants some pants, but wants to help pick them out. He is a bit like Matthew in how clothes feel against the skin. The oldest son has always had difficulties with his skin since birth. I still have to be careful with detergents and scents in the home. I did get him some alpaca socks to keep his feet warm and a game. 

Matthew has enjoyed the birthday greetings from so many of you. 

Agnes, it is good to see you back with us. I love the knitted gifts you have made.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, oh Gwen, I am still laughing over the sewing machine, embroidering machine problems. I sooooo know those frustrations. My old machine every time I sat down to sew it would never work and I would try this that or something and by then lose interest in what I was going to do. And having a new machine that doesn't do what one wants is even more frustrating. But I love your projects.
Rings is such a content looking guy. Love the talk about all the different breeds and their little quirks. Have a young girl I work with and they just got a new German shepherd puppy and when her husband leaves the puppy just goes and sits by the door and will not move from there until her husband comes home so if she wants him to move she has to lift him. I was laughing so hard when she was telling me how she wanted him to come into their bedroom and he wouldn't move an inch. Pet stories are fun.
Done with work for the week, and now to concentrate on baking and a alittle more Christmas shopping. Reading about everyone's projects I would like to just sit and sew and then knit all day but that is not in the game plan for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I do have some *positive* news. Went to bed at 8:30, but at midnight woke up with the thought that since I've finished all embroidery and only need to straight stitch and zig-zag now why did't I check my old, old machine out. *Duh, cause I was letting my frustration have rule is why!* Anyway I got up and unearthed 5 old machines and their foot pedals and cords. First two no luck but #3 which is an embroidery machine that the embroidery unit is messed up *works for simple sewing!* I feel like a ton of bricks has been lifted off my should. I'm wide awake now so I'm drinking some water, thanking God for opening my eyes and making me think instead of being so frustrated, and will go try to do some sewing. Yippee!!!
> Thank you everyone for letting me rant, rave, and be a lunatic for awhile.


Sometimes the most obvious answer is hard to see at first! 
What a relief for you to be able to finish your presents.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


Wish I had all those fun friends to cuddle with. He has grown up!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are fancy lace ones like that that people use at weddings but what held stockings up way back when hung from a belt, a piece of elastic with rubber & metal clip thing. So glad they are a thing of the past.


Just like for the old sanitary pads


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30pm and I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am one of the strange people who cant live without my coffee but detest coffee flavoured chocolates/sweets


While I wouldn't go so far as to say I detest coffee flavouring I don't like it- and yet love coffee. It doesn't taste like coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


Maryanne's the same


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We also call men's 'suspenders' braces, but what you call retainers (?) for your teeth, we also call braces!


braces on teeth here as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


It's a wonder he fitted in the bed! 
There were 10 inthe bed and the little one said roll over, roll over...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I need to get off from here and get some sleep. I think I have read maybe 8 pages of this week. Tonight, Matthew and I finally finished getting our Christmas cards together and mailed. If you are on our list, I promise, your cards are finally in the mail. I had to proof read Matthew's message several times and have him do corrections twice. He said "no more corrections" after the second edit. He struggles with speaking and writing, but does well with his drawings. He has had many compliments on his card for this year. We do hope everyone will enjoy it.
> 
> My next day off might be Christmas eve day and I have 3 knitting lessons to teach in the next 5 days so I am staying quite busy. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning the next 3 days so not much time for me right now. I am like Nicho in that I have not gotten much done for Christmas. It will be a simple holiday for us. Oldest son wants some pants, but wants to help pick them out. He is a bit like Matthew in how clothes feel against the skin. The oldest son has always had difficulties with his skin since birth. I still have to be careful with detergents and scents in the home. I did get him some alpaca socks to keep his feet warm and a game.
> 
> ...


I too have done little for Christmas- if I am feeling OK after the dentist this afternoon I will do some hunting for stocking fillers at least.

I know Christams is getting close- but no day off till then? That sounds crazy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Rings is such a content looking guy. Love the talk about all the different breeds and their little quirks. Have a young girl I work with and they just got a new German shepherd puppy and when her husband leaves the puppy just goes and sits by the door and will not move from there until her husband comes home so if she wants him to move she has to lift him. I was laughing so hard when she was telling me how she wanted him to come into their bedroom and he wouldn't move an inch. Pet stories are fun.


Hope your friends pup gets out of that habit- she might soon have trouble lifting him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, oh Gwen, I am still laughing over the sewing machine, embroidering machine problems. I sooooo know those frustrations. My old machine every time I sat down to sew it would never work and I would try this that or something and by then lose interest in what I was going to do. And having a new machine that doesn't do what one wants is even more frustrating. But I love your projects.
> Rings is such a content looking guy. Love the talk about all the different breeds and their little quirks. Have a young girl I work with and they just got a new German shepherd puppy and when her husband leaves the puppy just goes and sits by the door and will not move from there until her husband comes home so if she wants him to move she has to lift him. I was laughing so hard when she was telling me how she wanted him to come into their bedroom and he wouldn't move an inch. Pet stories are fun.
> Done with work for the week, and now to concentrate on baking and a alittle more Christmas shopping. Reading about everyone's projects I would like to just sit and sew and then knit all day but that is not in the game plan for now.


Ringo is definitely a contented fellow at this moment, he just had his afternoon meal- so his tummy feels nice and full, especially as he had a treat of some bones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> But very confusing for someone to learn and just when you think you can speak and understand English they go and confuse you with all the different dialects and words just used in certain areas 😳
> I'm a Swede we like to know exactly what is what and who is who that is why we have different names for maternal relatives and paternal relatives


Do you mean you call aunts & uncles n your moms side something different than those on your dads?
I find it amazing how different the accents make things sound, like the Maritimes & Southern US sound so different from us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not familiar with the Chinese gift exhange. How does it work?


We buy a gift that would be suitable for anyone. Then pick numbers, #1 gets & opens a gift, #2 can take that gift or select another so the person who has the last number can pick from all. Its quite fun & sometimes things change hands many times. Sometimes the gifts are labelled male or female too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


Cute! Looks like he likes stuffed animals as well as my GD, she brought 6 with her last night, hardly room left in her toddler bed for her :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just like for the old sanitary pads


Another thing I'm glad became obsolete!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> braces on teeth here as well.


Here too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


He photographs so well. Quite the handsome guy and such expressive eyes.

Kate, Luke is adorable with all his friends and pretty sheets too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too


Re: braces on the teeth. Totally forgot that one and the brace yourself. My goodness, I use the word but forget it is the same.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute! I bet he is really getting into Christmas and Santa this year.


KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...we played that at the Knitapalooza but here it is called a White Elephant gift exchange. Quite fun I think.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We buy a gift that would be suitable for anyone. Then pick numbers, #1 gets & opens a gift, #2 can take that gift or select another so the person who has the last number can pick from all. Its quite fun & sometimes things change hands many times. Sometimes the gifts are labelled male or female too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm off to bed; a little after midnight here. Early after last night! Maybe tomorrow I'll actually get some decorations up???? Who knows.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


Cute picture .He s definitly got something to cuddle into


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you mean you call aunts & uncles n your moms side something different than those on your dads?
> I find it amazing how different the accents make things sound, like the Maritimes & Southern US sound so different from us


Yes. Morfar=mothers dad Farfar = dads dad 
Moster mothers sister Farbror. Fathers brother

Different accents are amazing sometimes wonder if you are speaking the same language


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> He photographs so well. Quite the handsome guy and such expressive eyes.
> 
> Kate, Luke is adorable with all his friends and pretty sheets too.


I think his eyes are very expressive- but so are his ears and his tail!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the place mats gwen - a lot of embroidery on those. -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - i really never thought of that - not sure how phyllis would take that though - might try it. she can always say no. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You could always donate the ham of your choice for Christmas dinner!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never said much - asked her if she had fun - and picked it up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is the Labrador for you Sam! The ex used call them 'pig bucketers' almost impossible to break that one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like he is smiling for his picture - great looking dog julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate - hardly room for him. did it take him long to go to sleep. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never said much - asked her if she had fun - and picked it up. --- sam


Good on you Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like he is smiling for his picture - great looking dog julie. --- sam


He is a good looking dog- one of my neighbour's says he reminds her of Basil Brush (a British puppet- a fox)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am one of the strange people who cant live without my coffee but detest coffee flavoured chocolates/sweets


A friend of mine knows someone that can't stand coffee but likes coffee flavored chocolates.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted these fingerless gloves over on main , it's a free pattern and I think they are cute
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/xmas-star-mitts


Those are nice, I might give them a go after the new year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Not strange, my feelings exactly. Why the smell is so good and the taste so revolting (to me) is something I don't understand.


It's so funny how one person can really like the taste of something and another thinks the taste is disgusting . My middle son likes curries the hotter the better , he likes anything that makes him have steam coming out of his ears , will try any type of chilli just to see how hot they are , 
Me I don't like anything that is not mild don't see the point in wanting to burn my mouth out 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I need to get off from here and get some sleep. I think I have read maybe 8 pages of this week. Tonight, Matthew and I finally finished getting our Christmas cards together and mailed. If you are on our list, I promise, your cards are finally in the mail. I had to proof read Matthew's message several times and have him do corrections twice. He said "no more corrections" after the second edit. He struggles with speaking and writing, but does well with his drawings. He has had many compliments on his card for this year. We do hope everyone will enjoy it.
> 
> My next day off might be Christmas eve day and I have 3 knitting lessons to teach in the next 5 days so I am staying quite busy. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning the next 3 days so not much time for me right now. I am like Nicho in that I have not gotten much done for Christmas. It will be a simple holiday for us. Oldest son wants some pants, but wants to help pick them out. He is a bit like Matthew in how clothes feel against the skin. The oldest son has always had difficulties with his skin since birth. I still have to be careful with detergents and scents in the home. I did get him some alpaca socks to keep his feet warm and a game.
> 
> ...


 You are definitely going to meet yourself coming back over one of these days Mary you are always so busy 
I hope you get lots of time off over Christmas time so you can unwind and relax at least you don't have to travel back and forth to the other house now it's sold 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We buy a gift that would be suitable for anyone. Then pick numbers, #1 gets & opens a gift, #2 can take that gift or select another so the person who has the last number can pick from all. Its quite fun & sometimes things change hands many times. Sometimes the gifts are labelled male or female too


That sounds like a fun time is had by all 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a good looking dog- one of my neighbour's says he reminds her of Basil Brush (a British puppet- a fox)


We say that about Mishka when she has a certain. Look on her face
Does he sit there with his ears up and mouth open as if he's smiling and ready to say Boom boom ( what the puppet used to say ). 😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are nice, I might give them a go after the new year.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just saw the weather . Think we are getting snow by the weekend it certainly feeling colder


Yes it feels colder here too. We had a bit of sleet over night. I haven't been out to see if it is still slippery though. Couldn't have bee too bad James didn't mention it when he got to work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking the same thing


I love the little booties in your avatar, very well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


Awwww how sweet. Looks like something Seth and DJ would do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the little booties in your avatar, very well done.


Thank you Caren changed it while having a coffee trying to warm myself up
It's cold out there this morning someone was listening when I said I would like a frosty morning


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! Looks like he likes stuffed animals as well as my GD, she brought 6 with her last night, hardly room left in her toddler bed for her :lol:


The Santa, snowman & reindeer are a trio who jiggle about and sing Jingle Bells .....all the time when Luke is here! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So cute! I bet he is really getting into Christmas and Santa this year.


He is. "Santa's watching you," is also a great threat!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute kate - hardly room for him. did it take him long to go to sleep. --- sam


Not too bad Sam, I sang to him and that's enough to make anyone want to go to sleep! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a good looking dog- one of my neighbour's says he reminds her of Basil Brush (a British puppet- a fox)


She's right....although Ringo's more handsome!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren changed it while having a coffee trying to warm myself up
> It's cold out there this morning someone was listening when I said I would like a frosty morning


Yes I think someone was definitely listening. A bit of snow for Christmas day would be nice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just saw the weather . Think we are getting snow by the weekend it certainly feeling colder


I saw that too and thought of you. Hope you don't get too much. Meanwhile we in the south just sit in our little bubble of mild air, with a bit of rain now and again, wondering how long it will last. I'm sure we will have to pay for it at some time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just saw the weather . Think we are getting snow by the weekend it certainly feeling colder


I saw that too and thought of you. Hope you don't get too much. Meanwhile we in the south just sit in our little bubble of mild air, with a bit of rain now and again, wondering how long it will last. I'm sure we will have to pay for it at some time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


Beautiful handiwork Gwen. They will be very special gifts for the recipients. (Especially if they know all the frustration that went in to making them)!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We say that about Mishka when she has a certain. Look on her face
> Does he sit there with his ears up and mouth open as if he's smiling and ready to say Boom boom ( what the puppet used to say ). 😀


Sometimes he looks as if he's smiling but I've yet to catch the 'boom boom!'. He yawns a lot though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the little booties in your avatar, very well done.


They do look lovely!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


And I'm one of those strange people who love the smell but can't drink it. Used to drink strong black coffee all day long but then started getting migraines so I don't drink it at all now. But I an manage a slice of coffee cake or a few coffee chocs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's right....although Ringo's more handsome!


Ringo sends you a big thank you for the compliment!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


 :thumbup: They are lovely Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


I am right there with you Bonnie. Except I hate the smell as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


Aaaw.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw.


lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought some of these ideas sounded really nice!

http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1103013/flavored-cream-ch


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


Oh gosh, he is such an adorable little one. Just gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking the same thing but with the weather we have been having i don't think there is much of a chance. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think someone was definitely listening. A bit of snow for Christmas day would be nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...we played that at the Knitapalooza but here it is called a White Elephant gift exchange. Quite fun I think.


I didnt realise it was the same thing. Lesson of the day. Thanks ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought some of these ideas sounded really nice!
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1103013/flavored-cream-ch


 :thumbup: They do sound yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking the same thing but with the weather we have been having i don't think there is much of a chance. --- sam


Golly Sam, are you up early or havent gone to bed yet? Are you still not sleeping very well?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think someone was definitely listening. A bit of snow for Christmas day would be nice.


Love snow . A few year back we had two years were quite a lot of snow came and stayed for a couple of weeks over Christmas . Lots of people moaned about it which was understandable but not me well not till it turned to dirty slush


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sam, are you up early or havent gone to bed yet? Are you still not sleeping very well?


Oh boy! I see what you mean, Cathy- rising 6a.m., in Defiance, I have a shrewd guess which way round it is for Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I saw that too and thought of you. Hope you don't get too much. Meanwhile we in the south just sit in our little bubble of mild air, with a bit of rain now and again, wondering how long it will last. I'm sure we will have to pay for it at some time!


You never know it might last . It did here last year . I kept waiting for the miserable weather to arrive but it didn't . We had one of the mildest sunniest Autumn / winters on record . So cross your fingers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure why i am still up - just looked at the clock - didn't think it was that late/early. maybe i should go to bed. heidi cleans katie's tomorrow so i can sleep in. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sam, are you up early or havent gone to bed yet? Are you still not sleeping very well?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look lovely!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure why i am still up - just looked at the clock - didn't think it was that late/early. maybe i should go to bed. heidi cleans katie's tomorrow so i can sleep in. --- sam


Hope you get to have a really good sleep Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bed for me at nearly mid-night!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bed for me at nearly mid-night!


Goodnight to you to Julie hope you get to stay there all night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure why i am still up - just looked at the clock - didn't think it was that late/early. maybe i should go to bed. heidi cleans katie's tomorrow so i can sleep in. --- sam


I hope you get a good sleep when you do go then. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly Sam, are you up early or havent gone to bed yet? Are you still not sleeping very well?


Does he ever? Well at night anyway...
Hope youhave got to sleep and sleep well at least for awhile. Maybe not too long or it will be time to go to bed before you get. Like MAry chasing her tail- you can get up at bedtime.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A friend of mine knows someone that can't stand coffee but likes coffee flavored chocolates.


I like coffee and my friend Val's coffee cake is to die for, but can't stand other coffee flavoured things at all. Weird aren't we?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought some of these ideas sounded really nice!
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1103013/flavored-cream-ch


Those do sound very good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I like coffee and my friend Val's coffee cake is to die for, but can't stand other coffee flavoured things at all. Weird aren't we?


Yes we are all excentric in our tastes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning and I can't believe it is Friday again. 9:10am and it is quiet for right now. The pups are playing and Deuce is snoozing. Of course after saying this they all stop and look at me. Lol.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I saw that too and thought of you. Hope you don't get too much. Meanwhile we in the south just sit in our little bubble of mild air, with a bit of rain now and again, wondering how long it will last. I'm sure we will have to pay for it at some time!


I'm feeling the same way here in Minnesota. It's eerie--temps in the 40s and no snow!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love snow . A few year back we had two years were quite a lot of snow came and stayed for a couple of weeks over Christmas . Lots of people moaned about it which was understandable but not me well not till it turned to dirty slush


I would not complain if we got a little snow. I am sure James would be happy to have snow as well. Oh yes the dirty slush is not a favorite of mine either.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought some of these ideas sounded really nice!
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/1103013/flavored-cream-ch


They all sound really good! We don't dare run out of bagels at the Theta house. The girls love them! And you Ringo is so handsome. (I really think he's adorable but wouldn't want to insult him.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight to you to Julie hope you get to stay there all night


Not much hope of that around here- up again and it's only 3-30am., oh well back to bed again soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


He's such a darling


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some dogs just are such!


I think it's part of the breed. Our dog, Grover, was a pedigreed Golden Retriever and a beautiful spirited dog, but always had a little puppy left in him. I guess just like some men I know too! Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you mean you call aunts & uncles n your moms side something different than those on your dads?
> I find it amazing how different the accents make things sound, like the Maritimes & Southern US sound so different from us


I've just spent quite a bit of time on the phone with some people from the company I'm working with who work in Quebec, Ontario, British Columbia and one other that escapes me right now. There were some very distinct differences in the accents, but I didn't have any issues. The hardest part I've had so far is in the writing and proofreading employee communications..I had to figure out what is mispelling or what is corrrect. Enrolment vs. Enrollment and labor vs. labour. I think I have most of it down now, but I'm sure something else will come up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Warm to nearly 60F degrees yesterday, but very very windy. Sun shining bright in the office window on Wednesday. Today is a gray day, but still warm and supposed to be windy. I'm not venturing out today; have a lot of data manipulations to do and that's better done here.

The head consultant who is organizing everything for the company has just been hired on effective 12/21 as a permanent employee. It doesn't change my contract as of now, but may. I know for sure I don't want full time work ever again---this semi-retired work when I want doing what I want is so much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really need to get this under control - i feel much better with a normal sleep at night routine - not sure how this got started - i do miss hickory laying there beside me - still do - but need to get turned back to a normal routine. but it s so easy to stay up - jigsaw puzzles - hearts and solitaire - reading ktp - working on my opening - knitting - i just get started on something and then i forget the time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Does he ever? Well at night anyway...
> Hope youhave got to sleep and sleep well at least for awhile. Maybe not too long or it will be time to go to bed before you get. Like MAry chasing her tail- you can get up at bedtime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great furry family you have melody - good fun. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Good morning and I can't believe it is Friday again. 9:10am and it is quiet for right now. The pups are playing and Deuce is snoozing. Of course after saying this they all stop and look at me. Lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 52° on my outdoor thermometer - is to be in the mid-sixties tomorrow and sunday - that does not sound like snow - think we are going to have a green christmas ths year. --- sam



machriste said:


> I'm feeling the same way here in Minnesota. It's eerie--temps in the 40s and no snow!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have the best of both worlds when you do that. good luck on the spelling. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The head consultant who is organizing everything for the company has just been hired on effective 12/21 as a permanent employee. It doesn't change my contract as of now, but may. I know for sure I don't want full time work ever again---this semi-retired work when I want doing what I want is so much better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always the waiting for results- will keep you both in my prayers, Mary.


Me too. I know how difficult it is to wait


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you.


angelam said:


> Beautiful handiwork Gwen. They will be very special gifts for the recipients. (Especially if they know all the frustration that went in to making them)!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you.


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: They are lovely Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is suppose to be 72 F here tomorrow and sunny. Still wearling my flip flops.


thewren said:


> it's 52° on my outdoor thermometer - is to be in the mid-sixties tomorrow and sunday - that does not sound like snow - think we are going to have a green christmas ths year. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I hosted our knitting group yesterday. Thus the extra cleaning.
Luke is so precious with his stuffed animals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the placemats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's part of the breed. Our dog, Grover, was a pedigreed Golden Retriever and a beautiful spirited dog, but always had a little puppy left in him. I guess just like some men I know too! Not necessarily a bad thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I hosted our knitting group yesterday. Thus the extra cleaning.
> Luke is so precious with his stuffed animals.


I realised when I read your post again, that it contained my answer! Hope it was an enjoyable day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I'm one of those stange people who hate coffee, I like the smell but can't stand the taste


That's me, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found some with the date given and posted a good shot of one of them.


 :thumbup: good. I haven't turned the computer on in a couple of days!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got out today and got my son's Christmas shopping basically done.&#128077;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know - i really never thought of that - not sure how phyllis would take that though - might try it. she can always say no. --- sam


She might appreciate the gift! And if it is already sliced, less work for her. Hams get expensive, so she may take you up on your offer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes. Morfar=mothers dad Farfar = dads dad
> Moster mothers sister Farbror. Fathers brother
> 
> Different accents are amazing sometimes wonder if you are speaking the same language


It must make it difficult for others to learn the language


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It was 60 degrees today with about a 15mph wind. We are to get rain tomorrow. I went with DD this morning to her eye appointment so I could watch Arriana. They had a salt water fish tank so she was easily entertained. Then went back to my eye place to have them redo my glasses. I just couldn't make the adjustment from progressive lenses to lined. They had started making me nauseous. I am wearing my old glasses and feel much better. I also had them lower where the transition starts. Especially the right eye. Ohio Joy, I am like you. That right eye is just that tiny bit off. 
Arriana was such a good girl that mommy promised ice cream, so we had frozen yogurt for lunch! I came home and took a nap!

Loved the photo of Ringo and of Luke with his bed full of friends! He has gotten so big! I thinking Luke is about Arriana's age? Almost 2? Is he speaking in full sentences yet? I didn't see her for a few days, and what a difference! 

Arriana helped decorate the Christmas tree Wednesday. Such a good helper! I will try to post pics later. Almost time to leave for fish supper, then come home and bake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does wonder- they are doing the same here, Bonnie, because the immigrants are staying around Auckland it is putting extreme pressure on some of the most fertile land we have.


In Ontario too. Also, some of the best farm land here was expropriated and has been sitting idle for 10 years or more because they plan to build an airport, which is never likely to happen. It could have been used all this time for agriculture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Middle son syndrome that's what he says he has 😄
> He is doing well just got back from Belgium said it was really nice had a chuckle at some old ladies coming through customs apparently they had all gone on a coach trip to Belgium and were bringing quite a lot of cigarettes through customs and all claiming it was for there own personal use and telling each other to look dithering and keep saying what did you say in a loud voice if anyone asked questions
> ...


I happened to see the price of a carton of cigarettes the other day. I was floored. It was $94.00. Who can afford to smoke?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shirley glad to see you. Love the cards you have shared for Gwen and Matthew👍
> 
> Happy birthday Gwen. To quote June.... you are a sister of the heart and I am happy to call you my friend. Hoping toy enjoy the day and that you get spoiled rotten. Happy birthday 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊🍦🍰💐👑


Belated Happy Birthday, Gwen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Loved the photo of Ringo and of Luke with his bed full of friends! He has gotten so big! I thinking Luke is about Arriana's age? Almost 2? Is he speaking in full sentences yet? I didn't see her for a few days, and what a difference!


No, Luke has just turned three and is blethering away ten to the dozen!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone, did you all think I had vanished from the face of the earth? been very busy trying to get Christmas knitting finished so have not been on line much also been away for 2 weeks on holiday, have one sock to finish on my last pair so almost time to chill,and lay of knitting till after new year,give my fingers and wrists a wee break
> I hope that you are all well and ready to enjoy the festive season,Quinn spends his time trying to strip all the trees of ornaments so its a full time job chasing him.
> hope to catch up with all of your news and doings tc xx


My, you have been busy. Everything looks beautiful. Love the socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Agne....👋 wow have you ever been busy. It all looks fantastic.👍
> 
> Walked Gage to school today and we gave the teacher his gift. He was completely blown away and very thankful. He finally realized it was a pencil and he said....You rock. ☺ I was so happy he likes it. He said he was going to hang it for the class to see it and he was going to wear it to the lunch room to make his fellow teachers jealous.☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> I have had the tree up for about 2 days. Tonight Gage put most of the decorations on it and I added.a few. Tree was Prelit so no in - knotting strands of lights. Woot woot.😁


Your tree is lovely, Mel. How nice that you have all the Star Wars decos. I had Yoda before I moved but don't know where he is now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lost hickory today - she left while i was having breakfast with heidi - i feel so bad that she had to die alone. we had had a little pet before i left so she knew she was well loved. she is at the vet's in bryan to be cremated. the house feels so empty. going to seem really strange not having her around. --- sam


Oh Sam, I am so sorry. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I happened to see the price of a carton of cigarettes the other day. I was floored. It was $94.00. Who can afford to smoke?


It's expensive here to but that doesn't seem to stop people 
Smoking is banned practically everywhere now and lots of people have started using them E cigarettes which I personally think should also be banned as no one seems to know exactly what's in them . A rapport has just been published stating they are just as bad as smoking cigarettes . I know public transport have banned them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes late - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377468-1.html#8367695


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi hates it when she has to put her flip flops away - they are a constant during warm weather. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is suppose to be 72 F here tomorrow and sunny. Still wearling my flip flops.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> .


Another lovely scarf and the pin is so pretty. Is this for someone in particular, or maybe just for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you and yes there is a pattern. Better yet, it is free and it works up in an evening. Although the link is for Ravelry, I found out about this on KP, so thanks to whomever posted it and inspired me. Ends up looking so lovely and works up so quickly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quick-and-comfy-knit-scarf


Thanks for posting that. I've sent it to my favourites. Hopefully I can get one made before Christmas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like that phrase! One of my favorites is, "I'm busier than a one-legged man at a fanny kicking contest."


And ours used to be, "as busy as a one-armed paper hanger".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, gifts almost done. I have to get 2 things for our family Chinese gift exchange, I'm going to get Hickory farms stuff-sausage & meat for one & told DH to think of something for the 2nd one. I may still try to make DiL mitts like my nieces but if they don't get done I can give them for her birthday in Jan.
> Puppy doesn t seem to like that it's colder, she likes running in the snow though.


I used to like getting Hickory Farms stuff but since I moved to Welland, I haven't seen a kiosk that sells them. They have such good things to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Budasha thank you for the lovely comments on photos. Lambs are not exactly cuddly their wool is quite rough as is very short when they are tiny, and they don't do shampoo and conditioner lol! but they do snuggle up when you hold them. I love them they are very cute.
> As for movie, it bored me towards the end, enjoyed the first one or two, but I do love sci fi, can't wait for latest Star Wars to start here in a few days time. All caught up with everything you good folks are up to, got to get going on this drizzly morning, busy day ahead.


Well, you only wait to wait one more week before the new movie is released. It's getting a lot of hype here, I may even watch it. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry about the aftermath of your shot - i only get those when i am in the hospital - it's part of my discharge plan - the doctor doesn't stock them and i just can't see me having a pharmacist shooting me i the arm.
> as long as phyllis worked for the health department she could bring the shots home for me - she is very good at giving shots. but she is a dickens if she has to get one. lol
> 
> there will be a full house here for christmas - not sure who all phyllis is having for christmas dinner. ham as usual - wish she would buy a real ham and not one of those pressed ham things. oh well - free food - i shouldn't complain.
> ...


I'm with you. If I'm going to have a ham, it's going to be the real thing with the bone in it. I don't enjoy the pressed ham although they make them look so pretty. You can also decorate a real ham with cloves and pineapple and that's what I would do if we were having one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory never stopped getting in the trash - especially if there were tissues in it - have cleaned up more than one mess. --- sam


I wonder what it is about tissues. Candy does the same thing If I have a tissue anywhere on my person, she will dig it out and chew it up, usually without me knowing. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My aunt would love your compliment. We stayed at the Prince of Wales. I figured I am only 70 once and that was my birthday present. Really didn't need anything. Later I thought that I've always wanted a telescope but I will wait to get that since we already did this.


I think it was a great birthday present, one that I would love too. The telescope may be in your future, who knows, Santa maybe???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your arm is better today.


Thanks, it is better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the gift I've been working on. Not stupendous but equally frustrating with the uncooperative machine. I am having issues positng pictures and after an hour of trying to do it using the laptop finally got it to work using my cell phone and unfortunately the one pic is upside down. Electronics and I are not on an even keel right now. Sheeeeesh


Those are really nice, Gwen. Even with your uncooperative machine, they turned out great.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog, those decorations sound great. There are lots that came up when I searched but think these are the ones you mean: 



These are great. Think a good project for the DGC! Or is it this one? 



 Maybe it's neither, but think it is the first one.

Actually, sweetie, it is folded fabric Christmas ornament similar to the pinecone, only round. None of them shone are as pretty as my sister makes. She embellishes hers with beautiful ribbons for closure and does a prettier topping and she does paper mache boxes too that are gorgeous. It in on you tube how to make the round ornament. Sis uses Christmas fabric and gold or silver lame sometimes.

Sam, I have a mug of coffee on Sunday and love one on a cold day and that is about it. I do enjoy a cup of coffee with a friend. Wise choice of sewing machines for Heidi

Gwen, I would love to have more than one operating sewing machine and would really enjoy a serger.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I wonder what it is about tissues. Candy does the same thing If I have a tissue anywhere on my person, she will dig it out and chew it up, usually without me knowing. :lol:


Thank goodness for that I thought it was just my silly dog


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got supper in the oven. Mm mmm Mmm.
> Roast with sweet potatoes. Carrots and onion and one of my fave veggies. Brussel sprouts. ☺


I'm so sorry I missed dinner. Looks so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photo I took this morning of Ringo:


Did you just wake him?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD & I cleaned the church this morning, she was busy running around with a swifter duster scrubbing away.
> This afternoon we made 2 chocolate lazy daisy cakes- just chocolate cake with brown sugar-coconut icing you brown under the broiler , very good
> 
> I have to take a cake & work tomorrow at a lunch at the farmers market for the the church.we are to do sandwiches, drinks & cake.
> ...


You are a busy lady. I guess you're going to get all the snow. There isn't any in our forecast for the foreseeable future---maybe not even for Christmas.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

MEL, Your Cards look great. I think I messed up. I thought I was supposed to send cards to the group my name was in but I got a sweet card from Stella, you, and WI Joy.

GWEN, What beautiful gifts you made. I will definitely make some of the potholders next year. Your machine may be costly but you create such beautiful gifts with it. Maybe after fixed, you could sell it and get a model you like better? I wish I had gotten either a more advance model or a Janome but I didn't want to spend a lot of money because we were repacing kitchen oven and putting in a double oven, a microwave over the stove, and a flat top drop in stove.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke stayed overnight last night and found some friends to join him!


He looks so comfy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We buy a gift that would be suitable for anyone. Then pick numbers, #1 gets & opens a gift, #2 can take that gift or select another so the person who has the last number can pick from all. Its quite fun & sometimes things change hands many times. Sometimes the gifts are labelled male or female too


We did this years ago at work and it was a lot of fun. Wish I could entice my relatives to do it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 62:
I am with you, Bonnie. I like nuts and caramel anything. My you make my mouth water when you tell us what you are cooking. I, too, want to make some pinecones and round ornaments next year. I have a hard time finding Christmas Fabric and all the pretty embellishments my sister uses.

MEL, Your supper looks delicious. I love sweet potatoes and onions cooked around a roast.

Julie, I just want to reach through cyber space and love on Ringo. He is so precious. Thumper is laying next to me as I write.

GWEN, I have a wonderful coconut cake recipe will share with y'all


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 63:

JOYCE,
My Katie will be a rambunctious lab till she crosses the rainbow bridge. It takes, Jim, me, and the vet's assistant to get her in for her wellness check ups. Patches, my calico, will shred all the toilet paper if we forget to close the bathroom doors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> MEL, Your Cards look great. I think I messed up. I thought I was supposed to send cards to the group my name was in but I got a sweet card from Stella, you, and WI Joy.


I messed up too. I thought it was for the European cards.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

When I asked Tami Ohio about which list she said that I was to send to the ones on the list with my name in it. I chose to send to the other list as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Page 64:

KATE, Luke is just the cutest little boy. I can't imagine what he will look like as an adult. He will be handsome for sure.

MARY, When have you ever been idle. You amaze me with all you do. I know Matthew's cards will be beautiful and all the recipients will cherish them.

Linda, You, too, sound extra busy. I seem to be letting household responsibilities go and doing some form of handwork and listening to all the good Christmas movies on Hallmark. Did any of you all see Dolly Parton's movie (Coat of Many Colors) last night. It was so good.

Sonja, Be safe. We are supposed to have heavy rains come in Sunday sometime.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, Luke has just turned three and is blethering away ten to the dozen!


 :thumbup: they are so much fun to watch grow up. You forget with your own. I love being a grandmother!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> MEL, Your Cards look great. I think I messed up. I thought I was supposed to send cards to the group my name was in but I got a sweet card from Stella, you, and WI Joy.
> 
> GWEN, What beautiful gifts you made. I will definitely make some of the potholders next year. Your machine may be costly but you create such beautiful gifts with it. Maybe after fixed, you could sell it and get a model you like better? I wish I had gotten either a more advance model or a Janome but I didn't want to spend a lot of money because we were repacing kitchen oven and putting in a double oven, a microwave over the stove, and a flat top drop in stove.


You didn't mess up, Betty. Once you had sent to everyone in the group your name was in, you could send to anyone else you wanted to, or everyone else.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did I miss the link to the new ktp?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I messed up too. I thought it was for the European cards.


I did another sign up, too. That list went out the weekend of our Thanksgiving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did another sign up, too. That list went out the weekend of our Thanksgiving.


The first sign up was for everyone, but I did it early because the girls in the UK had to pay extra postage if they sent cards after October 13.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found the new tp&#128077;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder what it is about tissues. Candy does the same thing If I have a tissue anywhere on my person, she will dig it out and chew it up, usually without me knowing. :lol:


This afternoon, our puppy unrolled an entire roll of toilet paper that was in the porch 1/2 bath :roll: Visions of Gwen's Sydney :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually buy fabrics after Christmas at Fabricland, I'll have to look fr some gold & silver.

If you get a chance, can you post a photo f the boxes your sister makes? They sound very pretty .



Bulldog said:


> Page 62:
> I am with you, Bonnie. I like nuts and caramel anything. My you make my mouth water when you tell us what you are cooking. I, too, want to make some pinecones and round ornaments next year. I have a hard time finding Christmas Fabric and all the pretty embellishments my sister uses.
> 
> MEL, Your supper looks delicious. I love sweet potatoes and onions cooked around a roast.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> When I asked Tami Ohio about which list she said that I was to send to the ones on the list with my name in it. I chose to send to the other list as well.


I did that, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This afternoon, our puppy unrolled an entire roll of toilet paper that was in the porch 1/2 bath :roll: Visions of Gwen's Sydney :lol: :lol:


Oooohhhhhh mmmmyyyyyy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really need to get this under control - i feel much better with a normal sleep at night routine - not sure how this got started - i do miss hickory laying there beside me - still do - but need to get turned back to a normal routine. but it s so easy to stay up - jigsaw puzzles - hearts and solitaire - reading ktp - working on my opening - knitting - i just get started on something and then i forget the time. --- sam


Instead of trying to change it suddenly why not make yourslef go to bed slightly earlier (you were up till 5 this morning so maybe 4) for a few nights then keep moving it back 1/2 hour every few days. And make yourself go to bed- and set an alarm somewhere wherenyou need to get up to it and don't go back to bed. Work out a reasonable number of hours for you and use that. And if you need an afternoon nap avoid going to bed if you can (maybe with your health issues you do needing) buty make it ealier inthe afternoon and again set the alarm.
But don't try to just start going to bed much earlier edge yourslef into it slowly.
Decide what is a decent hour for you to go to bed and once you reach it keep up going to bed at that time.
As for me it is not every night I don't need to take my own advice. Though I am fighting sleep here at 4.30pm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> We did this years ago at work and it was a lot of fun. Wish I could entice my relatives to do it.


Apparently we have decided not to give any extended family members presents- si I will just add some money to my yarn money and buy some yarn once I have moved.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This afternoon, our puppy unrolled an entire roll of toilet paper that was in the porch 1/2 bath :roll: Visions of Gwen's Sydney :lol: :lol:


Oh dear. Keep a close eye on your couch. :shock: LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She might appreciate the gift! And if it is already sliced, less work for her. Hams get expensive, so she may take you up on your offer.


The spiral sliced ones at Aldi's are very good and are usually a very good price. I just put it in the large roasting/crock pot and then glaze and hour before we want to eat. Easy and works out every time.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

martina said:


> I like coffee and my friend Val's coffee cake is to die for, but can't stand other coffee flavoured things at all. Weird aren't we?


Our coffee cake in the US does not have any coffee in it at all. It is called coffee cake, because we eat it for breakfast or with coffee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! I have been MIA, just busy, hoping that things eventually slow down. Most of the Christmas stuff is done and wrapped, so that will help immensely. I had to run my Aunt a few places this week, but she doesn't have to be anywhere now until February so that will help a bit too. 
David is on his way home, it was warmer in Michigan when he was there on Tues night than it was here. 
I hope that everyone and families are doing well, and having a good Christmas season. 
Now off to read a little, I'll never get all caught up though. 
Hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Julie": Love that pattern. Will be warm and wonderfu;. Marlark Marge


----------

